# Chiedo il vostro parere!



## ciliegia (6 Luglio 2017)

Ciao a tutti,

Sono nuova qui, spinta dalla curiosità di quello che mi è successo in quest'ultimo anno.
Ebbene, sono diventata l'amante di un uomo sposato, che fin dall'inizio si è mostrato molto interessato fino a dirmi che mi amava. A suo dire, per me è stato sul punto di lasciare la moglie per ben tre volte ma, udite udite, alla fine ha lasciato sempre me.

Ora, ben sapendo che gli uomini non lasciano mai le mogli, qualcuno sa spiegarmi com'è possibile che un uomo che ti dice cose così importanti si rimangi tutto di punto in bianco e per ben tre volte? Lo so che gli uomini spesso venderebbero l'anima al diavolo per rubare il fuoco agli dei, ma vi assicuro che quell'amore e quell'interesse c'era davvero... per poi sparire nel nulla in poche settimane. Mah! E' possibile? Sono solo un'illusa? Avete esperienze in merito?

grazie a tutti!


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> Sono nuova qui, spinta dalla curiosità di quello che mi è successo in quest'ultimo anno.
> Ebbene, sono diventata l'amante di un uomo sposato, che fin dall'inizio si è mostrato molto interessato fino a dirmi che mi amava. A suo dire, per me è stato sul punto di lasciare la moglie per ben tre volte ma, udite udite, alla fine ha lasciato sempre me.
> ...


Benvenuta 
Ti sei risposta da sola 
Gli amanti raramente lasciano la legittima consorte 
Quindi ora è  sparito completamente dalla tua vita? Si è  volatilizzato ?


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Luglio 2017)

Buondì, presumo una relazione lunga. È sparito dopo essere stati scoperti?


----------



## Skorpio (6 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> Sono nuova qui, spinta dalla curiosità di quello che mi è successo in quest'ultimo anno.
> Ebbene, sono diventata l'amante di un uomo sposato, che fin dall'inizio si è mostrato molto interessato fino a dirmi che mi amava. A suo dire, per me è stato sul punto di lasciare la moglie per ben tre volte ma, udite udite, alla fine ha lasciato sempre me.
> ...


Benvenuta!

Io "ti amo" a una che non fosse mia moglie lo avrò detto 2000 volte, ma è stata espressione di una emozione.

E in quel momento me lo sentivo e non vedo perché avrei dovuto reprimerlo

Di certo era ben chiaro che questa libera espressione di una emozione non implicava né prometteva altro che l'esprimersi liberamente


Un conto è esprimere una emozione (che va presa come tale) altro conto è fare promesse (entro 7 giorni faccio le valigie e lascio mia moglie x te)

Se si è lanciato anche in promesse, un motivo ci sarà.. magari ha visto che ce ne era bisogno perché eri nervosa, e (scorretta mente) per bloccarti un po' ha pensato di sbillanciarsi.

Ma questo è tutto un altro (sporco) gioco...


----------



## oriente70 (6 Luglio 2017)

Giocatore di poker ...


----------



## marietto (6 Luglio 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Giocatore di poker ...


Al massimo rubamazzo...


----------



## oriente70 (6 Luglio 2017)

A rubamazzetto  difficile bleffare


----------



## marietto (6 Luglio 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> A rubamazzetto  difficile bleffare


Ma usare una tattica vecchia di secoli e vista e stravista secondo te sarebbe un bluff? Sopravvaluti il gioco e il  giocatore, secondo me


----------



## oriente70 (6 Luglio 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Ma usare una tattica vecchia di secoli e vista e stravista secondo te sarebbe un bluff? Sopravvaluti il gioco e il  giocatore, secondo me


Tattica vecchia e collaudata, e mai sottovalutare con chi giochi.. di polli da spennare e di romantiche da  ...........ce ne sono ...


----------



## marietto (6 Luglio 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Tattica vecchia e collaudata, e mai sottovalutare con chi giochi.. di polli da spennare e di romantiche da  ...........ce ne sono ...


Esatto giocata sull'ingenuità non certo sull'abilità...


----------



## oriente70 (6 Luglio 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Esatto giocata sull'ingenuità non certo sull'abilità...


La storia che ha scritto Ciliegia non da un quadro completo della situazione .. io da cattivo presumo che  3euro di carta sono più vere delle promesse del tizio.


----------



## Foglia (6 Luglio 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Esatto giocata sull'ingenuità non certo sull'abilità...


Ingenuità, forse, se capita una volta. Poi per me diventa un voler credere a parole al vento.


----------



## Foglia (6 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Benvenuta!
> 
> Io "ti amo" a una che non fosse mia moglie lo avrò detto 2000 volte, ma è stata espressione di una emozione.
> 
> ...


Per me le parole hanno un preciso significato. E un "ti amo" non è l'esternazione di una emozione, ma una dichiarazione di qualcosa che va ben oltre lo star bene con una persona nel "recinto" (o bolla) di quel momento. A usarlo per comunicare una semplice emozione mi sembrerebbe di ingannare l'altro. Illuderlo. E' pur anche vero che non ho esperienza in punto amanti. Uso invece abbastanza spesso, nelle relazioni amicali, la parola"ti voglio bene". Però mi attendo che dall'altra parte l'interlocutore sia in grado di  "graduare" il senso della mia espressione. Ed ammetto che ha una notevole estensione, che va dalla simpatia (unita al fatto che mi auguro il meglio per il destinatario) al bene che e' anche motore di grandi sacrifici, quale ad esempio e' quello per mio figlio.


----------



## marietto (6 Luglio 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> La storia che ha scritto Ciliegia non da un quadro completo della situazione .. io da cattivo presumo che  3euro di carta sono più vere delle promesse del tizio.


Su questo non ci piove!


----------



## marietto (6 Luglio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ingenuità, forse, se capita una volta. Poi per me diventa un voler credere a parole al vento.


Ingenuitá accoppiata ad inguaribile ottimismo


----------



## Nocciola (6 Luglio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ingenuità, forse, se capita una volta. Poi per me diventa un voler credere a parole al vento.


Straquoto


----------



## Orbis Tertius (6 Luglio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Per me le parole hanno un preciso significato. E un "ti amo" non è l'esternazione di una emozione, ma una dichiarazione di qualcosa che va ben oltre lo star bene con una persona nel "recinto" (o bolla) di quel momento. A usarlo per comunicare una semplice emozione mi sembrerebbe di ingannare l'altro. Illuderlo. E' pur anche vero che non ho esperienza in punto amanti. Uso invece abbastanza spesso, nelle relazioni amicali, la parola"ti voglio bene". Però mi attendo che dall'altra parte l'interlocutore sia in grado di  "graduare" il senso della mia espressione. Ed ammetto che ha una notevole estensione, che va dalla simpatia (unita al fatto che mi auguro il meglio per il destinatario) al bene che e' anche motore di grandi sacrifici, quale ad esempio e' quello per mio figlio.


Se le ha detto "ti amo", significa semplicemente che l'ama. Da qui a fare le valigie ce ne passa, eccome se ce ne passa.
Io ne so qualcosa e lo sa anche la mia (sic  ) amante, sposata anche lei.
Ed è normalissimo che, se davvero innamorato, abbia avuto *la fantasia *di mollare tutto per lei. 
Poi però, quando il pensiero romantico si scontra con mille difficoltà di vita, naufraga.
Ciliegia (benvenuta  ) è single e potrebbe averlo inconsapevolmente spinto a fare delle promesse.
E' lo status di single di ciliegia il vero problema: se due amanti entrambi sposati alla fine possono anche accettare la loro (paritaria) situazione, una persona single può pensare di fare l'amante a vita?
Cara ragazza (o donna, non conosco la tua età): goditi il tizio ma nel contempo cercatene uno single come te.
E non dire che non lo trovi: se vuoi lo trovi!


----------



## trilobita (6 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Straquoto


Sempre malfidenti....
Possono esserci mille ragioni per cui ha dovuto momentaneamente sottrarsi alla relazione extra con Ciliegia.
La moglie gli ha dato l'aut aut,un incidente,la carestia dovuta alla siccità,un'invasione di cavallette....(cit.Jake Blues,film The Blues Brothers)


----------



## Skorpio (6 Luglio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Per me le parole hanno un preciso significato. E un "ti amo" non è l'esternazione di una emozione, ma una dichiarazione di qualcosa che va ben oltre lo star bene con una persona nel "recinto" (o bolla) di quel momento. A usarlo per comunicare una semplice emozione mi sembrerebbe di ingannare l'altro. Illuderlo. E' pur anche vero che non ho esperienza in punto amanti. Uso invece abbastanza spesso, nelle relazioni amicali, la parola"ti voglio bene". Però mi attendo che dall'altra parte l'interlocutore sia in grado di  "graduare" il senso della mia espressione. Ed ammetto che ha una notevole estensione, che va dalla simpatia (unita al fatto che mi auguro il meglio per il destinatario) al bene che e' anche motore di grandi sacrifici, quale ad esempio e' quello per mio figlio.


Per me no. Però io lo dico prima.. 

Io circoscrivo il contesto, poi NEL contesto BEN circoscritto libero quello che sento nei vari momenti.

Come ben dici tu si fanno i recinti, ma le sensazioni, le emozioni, non hanno recinti per loro stessa natura, secondo me.

Anche se una mi dice "ti amo" oppure altre cose belle, tipo "sei speciale, sei una persona importante, ci tengo a te a non perderti, coerentemente non mi faccio dei film strani, tengo ben fermo il contesto. 

E se dopo 3 settimane manco più mi guarda non mi stupisco.

Forse si stupisce l'altro, io no


----------



## patroclo (6 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> Sono nuova qui, spinta dalla curiosità di quello che mi è successo in quest'ultimo anno.
> Ebbene, sono diventata l'amante di un uomo sposato, che fin dall'inizio si è mostrato molto interessato fino a dirmi che mi amava. A suo dire, per me è stato sul punto di lasciare la moglie per ben tre volte ma, udite udite, alla fine ha lasciato sempre me.
> ...



....anche le donne fanno cose così.....e assolutamente non sto dicendo che ti abbia mentito ( questo lo puoi sapere solo tu)
....e comunque le regole del gioco degli amanti prevedono anche finali così..........


----------



## flower7700 (6 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> alla fine ha lasciato sempre me.
> 
> grazie a tutti!


Ciao, puoi spiegare meglio cosa è successo per ben tre volte ? Ti ha mollata e poi ripresa come garbava a lui ? O eri tu che magari facevi qualcosa che lo portava ad allontanarsi (senza lasciarti) per poi tornare da te ?


----------



## perplesso (6 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> Sono nuova qui, spinta dalla curiosità di quello che mi è successo in quest'ultimo anno.
> Ebbene, sono diventata l'amante di un uomo sposato, che fin dall'inizio si è mostrato molto interessato fino a dirmi che mi amava. A suo dire, per me è stato sul punto di lasciare la moglie per ben tre volte ma, udite udite, alla fine ha lasciato sempre me.
> ...


non si rinuncia facilmente ad un gol a porta vuota


----------



## stany (6 Luglio 2017)

Il vizio sta sta all'origine: lui è sposato.
Trovatene uno libero,oppure aspetta di essere esausta di questa situazione.
E poi,da uomo ti dico che,ancorché riuscissi nel tuo intento di strapparlo alla moglie,avrei dei dubbi sull'accasarmi con un traditore magari seriale....ma forse lo conosci meglio tu di sua moglie....


----------



## ciliegia (6 Luglio 2017)

allora, innanzitutto grazie a tutti per le risposte, provo a spiegarmi meglio!
Avete tutti un po' ragione: il vizio iniziale sta nello stare con uno impegnato, che ben sappiamo non lascerà mai la famiglia. Io sono single, e non avrei nessun problema a cercarmi qualcuno libero o relazioni di sesso alla bisogna... non è questo il problema.
Mi ha voluta e cercata lui, tutte le volte, e insistentemente. Ha sempre detto che il suo matrimonio era finito, che si era innamorato di me, che avrebbe voluto separarsi. Lo ha anche detto alla moglie che, conoscendolo meglio di me, probabilmente aspettava che passasse il momento e se ne tornasse buono buono a casa.
Quello che veramente non comprendo è proprio questo: perchè cercarmi, incasinarsi per avermi, dirmi le cose più importanti al mondo (e non si tratta solo di 'ti amo', che comunque per me rimane una frase che non si dice solo così, perchè in quel momento ti va) e poi svegliarsi dopo poco e 'no mi spiace, forse non ti amavo, non lo so, torno da mia moglie'...e per tre volte!
Comunque adesso è finita, io naturalmente ci sto male ma direi che può bastarmi così, anche se dovesse di nuovo improvvisamente ricominciare ad 'amarmi e non poter vivere senza di me'...

Non entro nei particolari ma vi assicuro che se avesse voluto solo un'amante non avrebbe avuto bisogno di fare tutto sto casino e sta fatica per avere me... Boh!


----------



## marietto (6 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Sempre malfidenti....
> Possono esserci mille ragioni per cui ha dovuto momentaneamente sottrarsi alla relazione extra con Ciliegia.
> La moglie gli ha dato l'aut aut,un incidente,la carestia dovuta alla siccità,un'invasione di cavallette....(cit.Jake Blues,film The Blues Brothers)


Ti sei scordato la tintoria...


----------



## trilobita (6 Luglio 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Ti sei scordato la tintoria...


Cavolo,la tintoria....
Brutto segno....significa che me lo devo riguardare per l'ennesima volta....


----------



## perplesso (6 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> allora, innanzitutto grazie a tutti per le risposte, provo a spiegarmi meglio!
> Avete tutti un po' ragione: il vizio iniziale sta nello stare con uno impegnato, che ben sappiamo non lascerà mai la famiglia. Io sono single, e non avrei nessun problema a cercarmi qualcuno libero o relazioni di sesso alla bisogna... non è questo il problema.
> Mi ha voluta e cercata lui, tutte le volte, e insistentemente. Ha sempre detto che il suo matrimonio era finito, che si era innamorato di me, che avrebbe voluto separarsi. Lo ha anche detto alla moglie che, conoscendolo meglio di me, probabilmente aspettava che passasse il momento e se ne tornasse buono buono a casa.
> Quello che veramente non comprendo è proprio questo: perchè cercarmi, incasinarsi per avermi, dirmi le cose più importanti al mondo (e non si tratta solo di 'ti amo', che comunque per me rimane una frase che non si dice solo così, perchè in quel momento ti va) e poi svegliarsi dopo poco e 'no mi spiace, forse non ti amavo, non lo so, torno da mia moglie'...e per tre volte!
> ...


tu sei abbastanza bella e brava a letto da ingolosire, ma soprattutto sei ingenua quanto basta per credere sistematicamente alla solita storia.

per questo sei un gol a porta vuota


----------



## flower7700 (6 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Mi ha voluta e cercata lui, tutte le volte, e insistentemente. Ha sempre detto che il suo matrimonio era finito, che si era innamorato di me, che avrebbe voluto separarsi. *Lo ha anche detto alla moglie* che, conoscendolo meglio di me, probabilmente aspettava che passasse il momento e se ne tornasse buono buono a casa.
> *Quello che veramente non comprendo è proprio questo: perchè cercarmi, incasinarsi per avermi, dirmi le cose più importanti al mondo (e non si tratta solo di 'ti amo', che comunque per me rimane una frase che non si dice solo così, perchè in quel momento ti va) e poi svegliarsi dopo poco e 'no mi spiace, forse non ti amavo, non lo so, torno da mia moglie'...e per tre volte!*
> Comunque adesso è finita, io naturalmente ci sto male ma direi che può bastarmi così, anche se dovesse di nuovo improvvisamente ricominciare ad 'amarmi e non poter vivere senza di me'...


Guarda... il fatto che lo ha detto alla moglie è VERO? Cioè conosci la moglie e le hai parlato ?  

Poi se per 3 volte ha fatto questa SCENEGGIATA .... direi che come minimo è un narciso che vuole solo avere il giochino, e quando l'ha avuto si stanca... e torna a casa.
Tu lo vuoi un pagliaccio simile ? 

Ah... guarda che anche io sono amante di uno sposato dunque ti capisco ma il mio almeno queste sceneggiate non le ha mai fatte... le avesse fatte anche solo una volta, cioè riempirmi di parole come "ti amo" e poi "mollarmi"... lo avrei sfanculato subito.


----------



## ciliegia (6 Luglio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> tu sei abbastanza bella e brava a letto da ingolosire, ma soprattutto sei ingenua quanto basta per credere sistematicamente alla solita storia.
> 
> per questo sei un gol a porta vuota



Lettura interessante, ma non è un po' troppo semplicistica? Nel senso, di 'belle e brave a letto' in giro ce ne sono abbastanza, anche senza piantare sti casini e fare tutta sta fatica... e ti assicuro che ne ha fatta tanta!


----------



## ciliegia (6 Luglio 2017)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Guarda... il fatto che lo ha detto alla moglie è VERO? Cioè conosci la moglie e le hai parlato ?
> 
> Poi se per 3 volte ha fatto questa SCENEGGIATA .... direi che come minimo è un narciso che vuole solo avere il giochino, e quando l'ha avuto si stanca... e torna a casa.
> Tu lo vuoi un pagliaccio simile ?
> ...


Sì, ti assicuro che è andata così. Anche per questo stento a comprendere i successivi repentini abbandoni... mah.
Sono incline a pensarla come te, che sia un poveraccio, un narciso che quando riesce a prendersi quello che gli piace improvvisamente non gli piace più... triste.


----------



## Lostris (6 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> allora, innanzitutto grazie a tutti per le risposte, provo a spiegarmi meglio!
> Avete tutti un po' ragione: il vizio iniziale sta nello stare con uno impegnato, che ben sappiamo non lascerà mai la famiglia. Io sono single, e non avrei nessun problema a cercarmi qualcuno libero o relazioni di sesso alla bisogna... non è questo il problema.
> Mi ha voluta e cercata lui, tutte le volte, e insistentemente. Ha sempre detto che il suo matrimonio era finito, che si era innamorato di me, che avrebbe voluto separarsi. Lo ha anche detto alla moglie che, conoscendolo meglio di me, probabilmente aspettava che passasse il momento e se ne tornasse buono buono a casa.
> Quello che veramente non comprendo è proprio questo: perchè cercarmi, incasinarsi per avermi, dirmi le cose più importanti al mondo (e non si tratta solo di 'ti amo', che comunque per me rimane una frase che non si dice solo così, perchè in quel momento ti va) e poi svegliarsi dopo poco e 'no mi spiace, forse non ti amavo, non lo so, torno da mia moglie'...e per tre volte!
> ...


sai come si dice.. la prima volta è colpa sua, le altre colpa tua.... 

A volte le persone non si curano molto degli altri e schiaffano addosso i sentimenti che provano (o pensano di provare) senza riguardo.

Non è detto che menta, ma è chiaro che il suo presunto amore per te non è sufficiente a spingerlo a compiere una certa scelta.
È un parolaio. 
Se scegli di riaccoglierlo nel tuo letto e nella tua vita fallo con questa consapevolezza ben in testa, in modo da pesare in maniera corretta quello che ti dice e con l'anima in pace sul tuo ruolo di "amante".

Fidati che si ripaleserà alla tua porta.
Lo fanno sempre. 
Io gli darei un calcio in culo, con amore.


----------



## ciliegia (6 Luglio 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> sai come si dice.. la prima volta è colpa sua, le altre colpa tua....
> 
> A volte le persone non si curano molto degli altri e schiaffano addosso i sentimenti che provano (o pensano di provare) senza riguardo.
> 
> ...


Sottoscrivo ogni tua singola parola. La mia inesperienza come amante, nonostante la consapevolezza, mi ha ingannato e sono assolutamente conscia del fatto che volergli credere sia stato un mio errore... ormai è fatta, ci teniamo la sofferenza sperando che sia breve.
Non so se si ripresenterà, stavolta dovrebbe avere un coraggio che sinceramente non ha. Nel caso, comunque, so già dove indirizzarlo


----------



## Orbis Tertius (6 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> allora, innanzitutto grazie a tutti per le risposte, provo a spiegarmi meglio!
> Avete tutti un po' ragione: il vizio iniziale sta nello stare con uno impegnato, che ben sappiamo non lascerà mai la famiglia. Io sono single, e non avrei nessun problema a cercarmi qualcuno libero o relazioni di sesso alla bisogna... non è questo il problema.
> Mi ha voluta e cercata lui, tutte le volte, e insistentemente. Ha sempre detto che il suo matrimonio era finito, che si era innamorato di me, che avrebbe voluto separarsi. Lo ha anche detto alla moglie che, conoscendolo meglio di me, probabilmente aspettava che passasse il momento e se ne tornasse buono buono a casa.
> Quello che veramente non comprendo è proprio questo: perchè cercarmi, incasinarsi per avermi, dirmi le cose più importanti al mondo (e non si tratta solo di 'ti amo', che comunque per me rimane una frase che non si dice solo così, perchè in quel momento ti va) e poi svegliarsi dopo poco e *'no mi spiace, forse non ti amavo, non lo so, torno da mia moglie'...e per tre volte*!
> ...


Io e la mia attuale amante abbiamo fatto così per anni, a turno.
Adesso però mi sgancio dalla mia relazione e la vedo da un punto dal mio punto di vista: *lui vorrebbe lasciarti in pace ma poi va in crisi, non ce la fa. *Perché non ha alcuna alternativa a te.
Probabilmente farei così anch'io: anzi, faccio così anch'io, ma essendo entrambi sposati le cose vengono prese in modo diverso.
Sei tu quella single, sei tu quella che trova le alternative. *Quando trovi quello giusto finirà*.
Lui piangerà ma dovrà rassegnarsi.


----------



## perplesso (6 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Lettura interessante, ma non è un po' troppo semplicistica? Nel senso, di 'belle e brave a letto' in giro ce ne sono abbastanza, anche senza piantare sti casini e fare tutta sta fatica... e ti assicuro che ne ha fatta tanta!


in Italia ci sono tante belle donne

belle donne che siano anche brave a letto ce ne sono un pò meno

belle donne che siano brave a letto ed a "portata di mano" ancora di meno

bella, brava a letto,a portata di mano ed abbastanza ingenua da credere 3 volte alla stessa favola, ci sei solo tu.


il maschio del sapiens sapiens è in genere un animale dalla logica elementare.   e noi qui crediamo nel rasoio di Occam.


----------



## Jim Cain (6 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Ora, ben sapendo che gli uomini non lasciano mai le mogli


Io l'ho fatto ma io - e i pochissimi altri che lo hanno fatto - sono l'eccezione, non la regola.
La regola è costituita da una serie interminabile di cazzari che sono pronti a giurare e spergiurare la qualunque alla propria amante con l'unico fine di avvicinarla sempre più a sè (o, volgarmente, di farle aprire le cosce con frequenza ed intensità maggiore)
Molto molto meglio coloro che si guardano bene dal fare la parte degli innamoratissimi (soprattutto se quella parte non ha poi alcun seguito in 'atti concreti') e si limitano, diciamo così, a pascolare anche fuori casa senza promettere luna e stelle...


----------



## ciliegia (6 Luglio 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Io l'ho fatto ma io - e i pochissimi altri che lo hanno fatto - sono l'eccezione, non la regola.
> La regola è costituita da una serie interminabile di cazzari che sono pronti a giurare e spergiurare la qualunque alla propria amante...


.... ma allora qualcuno esiste per DAVVERO 
Se posso chiedertelo, come è avvenuta la decisione e dopo quanto tempo?


----------



## Foglia (6 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Per me no. Però io lo dico prima..
> 
> Io circoscrivo il contesto, poi NEL contesto BEN circoscritto libero quello che sento nei vari momenti.
> 
> ...


Boh. Per come sono fatta se uno mi dicesse ti amo e dopo tre settimane non mi guardasse già più il mio mancato stupore deriverebbe unicamente dal fatto che probabilmente avevo già valutato che fossero parole buttate al vento. Diversamente mi stupirei eccome.


----------



## ciliegia (6 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Io e la mia attuale amante abbiamo fatto così per anni, a turno.
> Adesso però mi sgancio dalla mia relazione e la vedo da un punto dal mio punto di vista: *lui vorrebbe lasciarti in pace ma poi va in crisi, non ce la fa. *Perché non ha alcuna alternativa a te.
> Probabilmente farei così anch'io: anzi, faccio così anch'io, ma essendo entrambi sposati le cose vengono prese in modo diverso.
> Sei tu quella single, sei tu quella che trova le alternative. *Quando trovi quello giusto finirà*.
> Lui piangerà ma dovrà rassegnarsi.


Alternative ne avrebbe, è un uomo molto piacente che potrebbe avere tutte le amanti che vuole...


----------



## ciliegia (6 Luglio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Boh. Per come sono fatta se uno mi dicesse ti amo e dopo tre settimane non mi guardasse già più il mio mancato stupore deriverebbe unicamente dal fatto che probabilmente avevo già valutato che fossero parole buttate al vento. Diversamente mi stupirei eccome.


effettivamente anch'io ho qualche problema a pronunciare parole simili con leggerezza...


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Sottoscrivo ogni tua singola parola. La mia inesperienza come amante, nonostante la consapevolezza, mi ha ingannato e sono assolutamente conscia del fatto che volergli credere sia stato un mio errore... ormai è fatta, ci teniamo la sofferenza sperando che sia breve.
> Non so se si ripresenterà, stavolta dovrebbe avere un coraggio che sinceramente non ha. Nel caso, comunque, so già dove indirizzarlo


Scusa, ma tu hai sui 27 anni e lui sui 33?


----------



## flower7700 (6 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Sì, ti assicuro che è andata così. Anche per questo stento a comprendere i successivi repentini abbandoni... mah.
> Sono incline a pensarla come te, che sia un poveraccio, un narciso che quando riesce a prendersi quello che gli piace improvvisamente non gli piace più... triste.


Non mi hai risposto... conosci la moglie? Sai se è VERO che le ha detto che voleva lasciarla ? O l'ha detto solo a te? 

Loro hanno figli ? Lui ha già tradito prima di te ?


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Luglio 2017)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Non mi hai risposto... conosci la moglie? Sai se è VERO che le ha detto che voleva lasciarla ? O l'ha detto solo a te?
> 
> Loro hanno figli ? Lui ha già tradito prima di te ?


Tiro ad indovinare 2 figli piccoli sotto i dieci anni.


----------



## Skorpio (6 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Tiro ad indovinare 2 figli piccoli sotto i dieci anni.


E tanto bisognosi di affetto.. ?


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E tanto bisognosi di affetto.. ?


Ma se lascia la moglie, e lui ama i figli, deve mettere in calendario che possono chiamare papà un altro. L'è dura ...


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Luglio 2017)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Non mi hai risposto... conosci la moglie? Sai se è VERO che le ha detto che voleva lasciarla ? O l'ha detto solo a te?
> 
> Loro hanno figli ? Lui ha già tradito prima di te ?


L'ha sentita telefonicamente, presumo......


----------



## ciliegia (6 Luglio 2017)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Non mi hai risposto... conosci la moglie? Sai se è VERO che le ha detto che voleva lasciarla ? O l'ha detto solo a te?
> 
> Loro hanno figli ? Lui ha già tradito prima di te ?


Ciao, non conosco personalmente la moglie. Non posso spiegarti perchè, ma sono sicura che glielo abbia detto, lei sa tutto. Hanno figli, lui ha già avuto qualche "distrazione" in passato ma a quello che dice solo episodi di sesso.


----------



## ciliegia (6 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Scusa, ma tu hai sui 27 anni e lui sui 33?


No, perchè?


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> No, perchè?


Ho tirato a indovinare


----------



## ciliegia (6 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ho tirato a indovinare


Conosci qualcuno nella stessa situazione?
Mi sa che più o meno nella stessa situazione ci sta tre quarti del paese


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Conosci qualcuno nella stessa situazione?
> Mi sa che più o meno nella stessa situazione ci sta tre quarti del paese


Si, mi sa di sì.


----------



## oriente70 (6 Luglio 2017)

Ma se non conosci la moglie come fai a dire che Lei sa tutto??
Te lo ha detto lui ??


----------



## ciliegia (6 Luglio 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ma se non conosci la moglie come fai a dire che Lei sa tutto??
> Te lo ha detto lui ??


Ciao, non posso entrare nei dettagli ma credimi è così, non perchè me lo ha detto lui.


----------



## oriente70 (6 Luglio 2017)

Ok


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Ciao, non posso entrare nei dettagli ma credimi è così, non perchè me lo ha detto lui.


Troppe coincidenze, mah...


----------



## ciliegia (6 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Troppe coincidenze, mah...


??? Parli sempre del caso che conosci tu?
È una coincidenza, te lo confermo, ma appunto per questo se ne vuoi parlare sono tutta orecchie...


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> ??? Parli sempre del caso che conosci tu?
> È una coincidenza, te lo confermo, ma appunto per questo se ne vuoi parlare sono tutta orecchie...


Dimmi nord o sud? Così ci togliamo il pensiero


----------



## ciliegia (6 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Dimmi nord o sud? Così ci togliamo il pensiero


Se vuoi te lo dico in privato... ma fidati è solo una coincidenza


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Se vuoi te lo dico in privato... ma fidati è solo una coincidenza


Ok, fotocopia


----------



## flower7700 (6 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Ciao, non conosco personalmente la moglie. Non posso spiegarti perchè, ma sono *sicura* che glielo abbia detto, lei sa tutto. Hanno figli, *lui ha già avuto qualche "distrazione"* in passato ma a quello che dice solo episodi di sesso.


ok... traditore seriale, bugiardo (scommetto la moglie invece non sa nulla ed è convinta che il loro matrimonio vada a gonfie vele).

Guarda lo dico a te, come lo so già per mio conto, SCAPPA. Non credergli è un bugiardo che ti vuole solo per sesso ogni tanto. :unhappy:


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Luglio 2017)

flower7700 ha detto:


> ok... traditore seriale, bugiardo (scommetto la moglie invece non sa nulla ed è convinta che il loro matrimonio vada a gonfie vele).
> 
> Guarda lo dico a te, come lo so già per mio conto, SCAPPA. Non credergli è un bugiardo che ti vuole solo per sesso ogni tanto. :unhappy:


Azz' flauer dai consigli buoni. Fai come i preti: fai quel che dico non fare quel che faccio.
Complimenti


----------



## ciliegia (6 Luglio 2017)

flower7700 ha detto:


> ok... traditore seriale, bugiardo (scommetto la moglie invece non sa nulla ed è convinta che il loro matrimonio vada a gonfie vele).
> 
> Guarda lo dico a te, come lo so già per mio conto, SCAPPA. Non credergli è un bugiardo che ti vuole solo per sesso ogni tanto. :unhappy:


Guarda, non è proprio così. Come ho detto la moglie sa tutto, di questo ne sono sicura. Per vari motivi non si separano e non lo faranno mai, questo l'ho capito, ma riescono molto bene a districarsi nei loro reciproci "compromessi" rimanendo insieme.
È per questo che trovo strano che uno che poteva benissimo farsi quante amanti voleva e senza nessun problema sia invece andato a complicarsi la vita con me ed a complicarla a me.
Ma, come forse avevi detto tu, credo che sia solo un ometto piccolo piccolo e narciso, infantile e superficiale.

P.s. è già scappato lui, e con questa il giocattolino, cioè io, si è rotto.


----------



## ciliegia (6 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Azz' flauer dai consigli buoni. Fai come i preti: fai quel che dico non fare quel che faccio.
> Complimenti


Vabbè tutti noi vediamo chiaro nelle storie altrui ma abbiamo qualche problema con le nostre, altrimenti sarebbe tutto più semplice


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Guarda, non è proprio così. Come ho detto la moglie sa tutto, di questo ne sono sicura. Per vari motivi non si separano e non lo faranno mai, questo l'ho capito, ma riescono molto bene a districarsi nei loro reciproci "compromessi" rimanendo insieme.
> È per questo che trovo strano che uno che poteva benissimo farsi quante amanti voleva e senza nessun problema sia invece andato a complicarsi la vita con me ed a complicarla a me.
> Ma, come forse avevi detto tu, credo che sia solo un ometto piccolo piccolo e narciso, infantile e superficiale.
> 
> P.s. è già scappato lui, e con questa il giocattolino, cioè io, si è rotto.


Quindi quando avete rotto non c'è stato nessun botto, tipo telefonate della moglie o altro?


----------



## ciliegia (6 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Quindi quando avete rotto non c'è stato nessun botto, tipo telefonate della moglie o altro?


No. Vedi che è solo una coincidenza?


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> No. Vedi che è solo una coincidenza?


Aspetto copia carta d'identità


----------



## arula (6 Luglio 2017)

la verità cruda e dura:
l'uomo caccia e la donna sceglie.

ti va bene di essere una delle tante senza chiedere niente in cambio?
allora puoi fare l'amante
vuoi essere l'ultima dell'uomo?
scegline uno che possa farti essere l'ultima

l'analisi  logica e del periodo delle frasi è delle femmine i maschi non rientrano  nella categoria con loro devi guardare  solo i fatti le parole hanno  per loro un significato diverso che per noi. Siamo empatiche è vero  quindi capiamo toni sfumature eccetera ma loro sono un altra razza e  come tale reagiscono in modo diverso.

Troppo dura? forse si ma daltronde è così.


----------



## ciliegia (6 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Aspetto copia carta d'identità


Sì ma adesso sono curiosa io di sapere chi è che copia le mie relazioni disastrose e a lei come è andata!


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Sì ma adesso sono curiosa io di sapere chi è che copia le mie relazioni disastrose e a lei come è andata!


Come te, uguale marito tornato dalla moglie


----------



## ciliegia (6 Luglio 2017)

arula ha detto:


> la verità cruda e dura:
> l'uomo caccia e la donna sceglie.
> 
> ti va bene di essere una delle tante senza chiedere niente in cambio?
> ...


Hai perfettamente ragione, e infatti avrei scelto con molta più tranquillità se mi fosse stato "proposto" di fare l'amante. Nella mia inesperienza di fedifraghi mi sono invece basata sulle parole e sulle intenzioni, che per me valgono ancora molto. Ma questo probabilmente è un mio problema, il mondo gira in un altro modo... purtroppo ci dovevo battere il muso per capirlo


----------



## ciliegia (6 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Come te, uguale marito tornato dalla moglie


Detta così somiglia ad un altro miliardo di storie... quali sarebbero le somiglianze?


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Detta così somiglia ad un altro miliardo di storie... quali sarebbero le somiglianze?


La tua relazione quanto è durata? La loro 2 anni, hanno figli 2, lui innamorato dell'amante l'amante innamorata di lui, voleva prendere casa con l'amante......... ora vedi tu


----------



## ciliegia (6 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> La tua relazione quanto è durata? La loro 2 anni, hanno figli 2, lui innamorato dell'amante l'amante innamorata di lui, voleva prendere casa con l'amante......... ora vedi tu


Confermo, non sono io


----------



## twinpeaks (6 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> allora, innanzitutto grazie a tutti per le risposte, provo a spiegarmi meglio!
> Avete tutti un po' ragione: il vizio iniziale sta nello stare con uno impegnato, che ben sappiamo non lascerà mai la famiglia. Io sono single, e non avrei nessun problema a cercarmi qualcuno libero o relazioni di sesso alla bisogna... non è questo il problema.
> Mi ha voluta e cercata lui, tutte le volte, e insistentemente. Ha sempre detto che il suo matrimonio era finito, che si era innamorato di me, che avrebbe voluto separarsi. Lo ha anche detto alla moglie che, conoscendolo meglio di me, probabilmente aspettava che passasse il momento e se ne tornasse buono buono a casa.
> Quello che veramente non comprendo è proprio questo: *perchè cercarmi, incasinarsi per avermi, dirmi le cose più importanti al mondo (e non si tratta solo di 'ti amo', che comunque per me rimane una frase che non si dice solo così, perchè in quel momento ti va) e poi svegliarsi dopo poco e 'no mi spiace, forse non ti amavo, non lo so, torno da mia moglie'...e per tre volte!*
> ...


Cara Ciliegia, 
le esternazioni isteriche sono come le ciliegie: una tira l'altra. "Isteriche" vuol dire le cose che uno dice "perchè si sente di dirlo", "perchè in quel momento rispecchia i suoi sentimenti/emozioni", eccetera. 
Non solo nel tuo vocabolario, ma nelle precedenti edizioni del vocabolario della civiltà europea (e non solo) "ti amo" = "amo d'amore erotico esclusivamente te e dunque voglio condividere esclusivamente con te la mia vita". 
Purtroppo, nella più recente e diffusa edizione del suddetto vocabolario "ti amo"="mi piaci da morire, mi fai sentire un dio, un re, un beneficato dalla sorte, con te scopo come con nessun'altra". Nella copia staffetta della prossima edizione si sostiene addirittura che "ti amo" = "cazzo come sto bene!".
Al tempo in cui erano diffuse le precedenti edizioni del vocabolario, c'erano due semplici possibilità: a) chi diceva "ti amo" era sincero b) chi diceva "ti amo" era un bugiardo, nobile come don Giovanni o ordinario come i milioni di uomini che, venuti a conoscenza del fatto che quando dici a una donna "ti amo" ella molto spesso perde il lume della ragione e te la dà, se ne avvalevano per scopare comodamente. 
Oggi, la situazione è molto più complessa e di difficile lettura, perchè il tale che ti dice "ti amo" e poi resta con la moglie, ha altre due amanti, ti pianta con un sms o bloccandoti su whatsapp, etc., se tacciato d'essere un bugiardo spesso cade dalle nuvole anzi dalle nubi, perchè per lui "essere sinceri" = "dire quel che si sente nel momento x".
Sarebbe assai utile una moratoria internazionale di almeno dieci anni sulla parola "amore" e derivati, ma purtroppo non ne vedo la praticabilità.


----------



## Jim Cain (6 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> .... ma allora qualcuno esiste per DAVVERO
> Se posso chiedertelo, come è avvenuta la decisione e dopo quanto tempo?


Eravamo entrambi sposati (senza figli), la decisione è avvenuta dopo mesi nei quali ci si rendeva conto che non era, nè poteva rimanere, una storia 'clandestina'. Perchè insomma, se è destinata a finire lì o se c'è la possibilità che possa diventare qualcosa di veramente importante lo sai. 
Lo senti. 
E senti anche che l'altra persona vuole esattamente la stessa cosa. 
A questa consapevolezza ci arrivi dopo mesi, non dopo una settimana.
C'è voluto coraggio, ma senza figli (ne ho uno con lei adesso) è tutto più agevole*.

*= dico più 'agevole' col senno di poi.


----------



## ciliegia (6 Luglio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Cara Ciliegia,
> le esternazioni isteriche sono come le ciliegie: una tira l'altra. "Isteriche" vuol dire le cose che uno dice "perchè si sente di dirlo", "perchè in quel momento rispecchia i suoi sentimenti/emozioni", eccetera.
> Non solo nel tuo vocabolario, ma nelle precedenti edizioni del vocabolario della civiltà europea (e non solo) "ti amo" = "amo d'amore erotico esclusivamente te e dunque voglio condividere esclusivamente con te la mia vita".
> Purtroppo, nella più recente e diffusa edizione del suddetto vocabolario "ti amo"="mi piaci da morire, mi fai sentire un dio, un re, un beneficato dalla sorte, con te scopo come con nessun'altra". Nella copia staffetta della prossima edizione si sostiene addirittura che "ti amo" = "cazzo come sto bene!".
> ...


Twinpeaks, questa risposta è da manuale , e sì, la moratoria che invochi sarebbe necessaria...
Hai ragione, purtroppo io mi sono persa tutti gli aggiornamenti del vocabolario accidenti a me... ma qualcuno ha pensato a farmi un corso accelerato!


----------



## ipazia (6 Luglio 2017)

arula ha detto:


> *la verità* cruda e dura:
> l'uomo caccia e la donna sceglie.
> 
> ti va bene di essere una delle tante senza chiedere niente in cambio?
> ...


io caccio. 

la scelta, nel gioco, compete sia a cacciatore sia a preda. Il cacciatore (o la cacciatrice) sceglie la preda da cacciare, la preda sceglie se lasciarsi cacciare o meno. 

io guardo i fatti. E con me serve guardare i fatti. Non sono una empatica. Non capisco toni, sfumature, etc etc...che peraltro mi fanno incazzare perchè mi sembrano una perdita di tempo e un girare intorno in punta di piedi e mi innervosiscono parecchio. 

Sono una femmina. Prima ancora che una donna. 

E adesso, cosa facciamo con LA VERITA'?


----------



## ciliegia (6 Luglio 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Eravamo entrambi sposati (senza figli), la decisione è avvenuta dopo mesi nei quali ci si rendeva conto che non era, nè poteva rimanere, una storia 'clandestina'. Perchè insomma, se è destinata a finire lì o se c'è la possibilità che possa diventare qualcosa di veramente importante lo sai.
> Lo senti.
> E senti anche che l'altra persona vuole esattamente la stessa cosa.
> A questa consapevolezza ci arrivi dopo mesi, non dopo una settimana.
> ...


Sicuramente il non avere figli e magari proprietà o debiti in comune è di aiuto, io questo non ho difficoltà a capirlo.
Però sono d'accordo con te, a questa consapevolezza ci si arriva con il tempo e quindi la fretta con la quale il mio amante ha preso determinate decisioni, del tutto contrarie a qu anto poco precedentemente affermato, mi danno la misura del tutto.
...ma almeno voi adesso siete felici e innamorati vero? Fammi sognare almeno tu


----------



## ipazia (6 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> Sono nuova qui, spinta dalla curiosità di quello che mi è successo in quest'ultimo anno.
> Ebbene, sono diventata l'amante di un uomo sposato, che fin dall'inizio si è mostrato molto interessato fino a dirmi che mi amava. A suo dire, per me è stato sul punto di lasciare la moglie per ben tre volte ma, udite udite, alla fine ha lasciato sempre me.
> ...


E' sul significato di "importante" che serve intendersi...e sulla durata di quell'importante. 

Non è questione di donne e uomini. Io non ne farei una questione di genere. 

Ne farei una questione di chiarezza. Concreta. E di individui. 

Lui avrà manifestato delle sue emozioni, più o meno superficiali. 

Al tuo posto mi sentirei presa in giro se invece di dirmi ti amo, avesse fatto promesse che non ha mantenuto. E la questione non sarebbe l'amore ma l'affidabilità e la corrispondenza tra il dire e il fare. Che a mio parere vale ben di più dell'espressione sentimentale. Che lascia il tempo che trova. E dura il tempo che dura. 

E più che pensare ai suoi ti amo, mi farei due domande sulle aspettative che si mettono in un ti amo. 

Io per esempio faccio molta fatica a capire cosa c'è dentro un ti amo. E' fra l'altro una espressione che non uso, e non amo venga usata su di me. Non significa nulla, nulla di condiviso, se prima non ci si è intesi sulla concretezza dei significati. 

Ergo non è una espressione in cui colloco aspettative di nessun genere. 

Anzi, tendenzialmente, chi si espone troppo emozionalmente, non gode neppure della mia fiducia. 

Tu cosa ci hai messo nei suoi ti amo? 
E lui, sapeva quello che tu ci mettevi? 

E, e questo io lo ritengo importante, come ha "usato" i tuoi sentimenti nei suoi confronti? 

Questa esperienza brucerà, ma che almeno dentro ci siano apprendimenti utili per te. 

Dovesse ritornare per dirti la quarta volta che vuol lasciare la moglie per te 

O dovessi trovarne un altro che spaccia sentimenti un tanto al chilo. 

E più che altro per uscirne tu con una tua collocazione dei tuoi sentimenti e paletti ben chiari e fermi per il futuro. 

(in sintesi: ma che cosa te ne fai di uno che sbocca ti amo e poi non è in grado di prendere posizione in modo chiaro? vuoi portarti impicci in casa? ...che immagino che i ritorni fino ad ora hanno poi richiesto a te pure di riaccoglierlo e tutta la tiritera dell'amore riscoperto...che fatica, per te intendo...penso ci siano modi molto migliori di usare le tue energie! )

benvenuta


----------



## ciliegia (6 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> E' sul significato di "importante" che serve intendersi...e sulla durata di quell'importante.
> 
> Non è questione di donne e uomini. Io non ne farei una questione di genere.
> 
> ...


Ciao!
Lui sapeva cosa io avevo messo nei suoi 'ti amo', ed era quello che diceva di averci messo lui, con promesse annesse.
Ed hai ragione: non me ne faccio nulla di uno così. Sto male, ma ho ben chiaro di aver scansato un guaio grosso e questa esperienza penso che servirà a tenere lontani eventuali altri innamorati repentini e soprattutto impegnati


----------



## trilobita (6 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Ciao!
> Lui sapeva cosa io avevo messo nei suoi 'ti amo', ed era quello che diceva di averci messo lui, con promesse annesse.
> Ed hai ragione: non me ne faccio nulla di uno così. Sto male, ma ho ben chiaro di aver scansato un guaio grosso e questa esperienza penso che servirà a tenere lontani eventuali altri innamorati repentini e soprattutto impegnati


Se proprio vuoi uno impegnato che onestamente non ti dirà mai di amarti,ma il giro se lo farà volentieri senza illuderti che lascerà la moglie,uno che conosco potrei presentartelo anche ora..


----------



## ipazia (6 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Ciao!
> Lui sapeva cosa io avevo messo nei suoi 'ti amo', ed era quello che diceva di averci messo lui, con promesse annesse.
> Ed hai ragione: non me ne faccio nulla di uno così. Sto male, ma ho ben chiaro di aver scansato un guaio grosso e questa esperienza penso che servirà a tenere lontani eventuali altri innamorati repentini e soprattutto impegnati


E allora ringrazialo!! 

Ti ha insegnato un sacco di cose...concentrati su quelle mentre ti lecchi le ferite...

In primis la cura che tu riservi a te stessa e il rispetto che hai per i tuoi sentimenti...che tre volte avanti e indietro...sono tantine, non pensi?  

Da me si dice "ciciarà 'ndaren" (chiacchierare inutilmente). 

La prossima volta che torna, se hai voglia di giocare un pochettino, quando ti ripropone la storia del lasciare la moglie, accoglilo, teneramente...una cosa come "amore mio, capisco e comprendo le tue difficoltà, e siccome ti amo tantissimo, dal profondo del mio cuore, questa volta andremo insieme da tua moglie a comunicare del nostro amore che tutto può e tutto supera. Ti starò vicina mentre le comunicherai che, seppur dolorante, te ne devi andare per seguire la potenza del tuo amore. E siccome ti amo tantissimo, ti aiuto e ti sostengo anche di più...io e te ci vedremo direttamente sotto casa tua, il (giorno x ora x) e solo da quel momento in avanti il nostro amore brillerà luminoso e rischiarerà il cammino...ti amo tantissimo. Aspettami". 

Fai che sia molto vicino, l'appuntamento. Tipo la sera stessa. 

Ti scriverà...stanne certa. Tu non rispondere. 
E se verrà a suonare alla tua porta, e verrà, stanne piuttosto certa, non rispondere. 

Un'oretta prima dell'appuntamento scrivigli che hai cambiato idea e non lo ami abbastanza per sostenerlo così tanto. 
E poi bacio, vaffanculo con amore.


----------



## ciliegia (6 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Se proprio vuoi uno impegnato che onestamente non ti dirà mai di amarti,ma il giro se lo farà volentieri senza illuderti che lascerà la moglie,uno che conosco potrei presentartelo anche ora..


Gentilissimo


----------



## ciliegia (6 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> E allora ringrazialo!!
> 
> Ti ha insegnato un sacco di cose...concentrati su quelle mentre ti lecchi le ferite...
> 
> ...


ahahahahahah non male! Comincio ad esercitarmi subito!:carneval:


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Gentilissimo


Non dar retta a certa "gentaglia"


----------



## Orbis Tertius (6 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> E allora ringrazialo!!
> 
> Ti ha insegnato un sacco di cose...concentrati su quelle mentre ti lecchi le ferite...
> 
> ...


Ipazia ti amo


----------



## ipazia (6 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> ahahahahahah non male! Comincio ad esercitarmi subito!:carneval:




scherzo un po'...ma in fondo...amore voleva no? 

Sia mai non dare soddisfazione ad un desiderio di tale nobiltà? :carneval:

E' uno dei fulcri...si usano le parole, ma le parole sono anche fatti. Se no, non hanno valore...restano lì, sospese per aria. 

Se ne può far quel che si vuole. 

E credo che sia nei fatti concreti che si assume il valore di una parola. Delle parole. 

che se mi prometti una tazza di caffè, che io desidero e te l'ho pure detto, per più di dieci minuti e poi non alzi il culo per farmi il caffè, il caffè me lo faccio io o esco a bermelo al bar. 

Ecco...riguardo quel che chiedevi. Del come è possibile. 

Può benissimo essere che in giro ci sia gente che vomita amore a destra e a manca, ma sta anche a noi mettere i punti. E chiedere i punti. 
Collocando bene la comprensione...che immagino tu abbia accettato i suoi ritorni perchè hai immaginato le sue difficoltà a lasciare la moglie, e tutto il corollario. 
Ecco...non immaginare. 

Come voler bere una tazza di caffè 

Una persona che sa quel che vuole fa quel che dice, dimostra impegno e lo dimostra passo a passo. Anche mettendo il passo con cautela, ma uno dopo l'altro. Con decisione. E messo il passo, non torna indietro. 
Non balla la tarantella. Non parla e straparla come ha fatto questo. 



Questo ha fatto come i bambini quando gli si chiede di fare i compiti e rimandano il momento, poi si alzano ma anzichè andare a fare i compiti vogliono la brioche...ecco....non è questione di uomini e donne. 

E' questione di valutare chi si desidera avere accanto. Ed è una valutazione che, per quel che è possibile, spetta ad ognuno. Poi ci stanno quelli che ingannano. 

Ma questo non ha esattamente ingannato. Ha fatto il parolaio. E anche un po' quello che drammatizza...tanto la difficoltà tanto l'amore professato. 

Una palla al piede...fondamentalmente...salvo tu abbia ambizioni di maternage, per una tua relazione


----------



## ipazia (6 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Ipazia ti amo


tesoro....:inlove::danza:alco:

vieni...disse il ragno alla mosca


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Ipazia ti amo


Nu nta' allarga'


----------



## ciliegia (6 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Non dar retta a certa "gentaglia"


Perchè, quando uno vuole dare una mano disinteressatamente


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Perchè, quando uno vuole dare una mano disinteressatamente


Senti a me.....


----------



## ciliegia (6 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> scherzo un po'...ma in fondo...amore voleva no?
> 
> Sia mai non dare soddisfazione ad un desiderio di tale nobiltà? :carneval:
> 
> ...


Hai perfettamente ragione... anche con cautela, ma chi ti vuole lo dimostra passo dopo passo.
Sei molto saggia


----------



## ipazia (6 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Nu nta' allarga'


ma l'amore tutto può e tutto supera!!!

ah l'amour, che supera ogni ostacolo...e vissero felici e contenti!! :inlove::inlove:

(però non mi piacciono i fiori...tienine conto ...piuttosto un bosco....così ci si può fare la legna e nei momenti freddi, se il fuoco dell'amore non scalda a sufficienza, c'è la legna! )


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Hai perfettamente ragione... anche con cautela, ma chi ti vuole lo dimostra passo dopo passo.
> Sei molto saggia


Ora le azioni della zia topa sono alle stelle


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> ma l'amore tutto può e tutto supera!!!
> 
> ah l'amour, che supera ogni ostacolo...e vissero felici e contenti!! :inlove::inlove:
> 
> (però non mi piacciono i fiori...tienine conto ...piuttosto un bosco....così ci si può fare la legna e nei momenti freddi, se il fuoco dell'amore non scalda a sufficienza, c'è la legna! )


----------



## ciliegia (6 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Senti a me.....



Piuttosto, aggiornami su eventuali sviluppi della mia relazione gemella!ormai mi ci sono appassionata


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Piuttosto, aggiornami su eventuali sviluppi della mia relazione gemella!ormai mi ci sono appassionata


Ma ti comunque vuoi sapere ma niente dici della tua se non quello che tu vuoi far sapere. Cattivella di una cerasella


----------



## Outdider (6 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma ti comunque vuoi sapere ma niente dici della tua se non quello che tu vuoi far sapere. Cattivella di una cerasella


Blaise dici che sia una volpazza?


----------



## ipazia (6 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Hai perfettamente ragione... anche con cautela, ma chi ti vuole lo dimostra passo dopo passo.
> Sei molto saggia


nah...non sono saggia...proprio per niente, fidati... 

vado a camminare in montagna però, e se si vuol camminare, serve trovare il proprio passo e serve sapere dove si sta mettendo il piede. Serve metterlo saldo e serve che il corpo abbia imparato il movimento. 

E si impara solo camminando e andando con il culo per terra 

(e cercando di calibrare i percorsi conoscendo i propri limiti...che voler salire a 3000 mt senza aver mai neanche fatto una camminatina in pianura, e sentirsi pronti solo perchè si sono comprate le scarpe fighe super tecniche, come minimo dopo 100mt metri si ripulisce il terreno con la lingua... :carneval:


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Blaise dici che sia una volpazza?


Usa la maieutica


----------



## ipazia (6 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ora le azioni della zia topa sono alle stelle



usti...non so un tubo di azioni...che si fa quando sono alle stelle??


:carneval:


----------



## Outdider (6 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> nah...non sono saggia...proprio per niente, fidati...
> 
> vado a camminare in montagna però, e se si vuol camminare, serve trovare il proprio passo e serve sapere dove si sta mettendo il piede. Serve metterlo saldo e serve che il corpo abbia imparato il movimento.
> 
> ...


Non è vero...sei la saggia del forum e lo sai, non fare la modesta...e pensa che ha soli 18 anni.


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> nah...non sono saggia...proprio per niente, fidati...
> 
> vado a camminare in montagna però, e se si vuol camminare, serve trovare il proprio passo e serve sapere dove si sta mettendo il piede. Serve metterlo saldo e serve che il corpo abbia imparato il movimento.
> 
> ...


 Come mi piacciono le montanare


----------



## ipazia (6 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


>


ioggia:


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Non è vero...sei la saggia del forum e lo sai, non fare la modesta...e pensa che ha soli 18 anni.


Azz' come lo sai che ha 18 anni? Indagine personale? O....dal suo scrivere?


----------



## ciliegia (6 Luglio 2017)

Ecco vedi in cosa sbaglio, io sono per il mare


----------



## ipazia (6 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Non è vero...sei la saggia del forum e lo sai, non fare la modesta...e pensa che ha soli 18 anni.



va là..non faccio la modesta, anzi, sono piuttosto presuntuosa di mio...oltre che egocentrica

semplicemente, in questo momento del mio pellegrinare, sono giunta alla momentanea conclusione che spesso le cose sono semplici in sè, siamo noi a complicarle mettendoci dentro un sacco di cose che vengono da altre parti

un po' come pretendere di prepararsi il caffè, ma desiderare anche del cioccolato amaro e finire per mescolare caffè e cacao convincendosi che sarà buonissimo!

(fa schifo...ci ho provato )


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> va là..non faccio la modesta, anzi, sono piuttosto presuntuosa di mio...oltre che egocentrica
> 
> semplicemente, in questo momento del mio pellegrinare, sono giunta alla momentanea conclusione che spesso le cose sono semplici in sè, siamo noi a complicarle mettendoci dentro un sacco di cose che vengono da altre parti
> 
> ...


Prova a non mescolare ma solo sorseggiare.


----------



## ipazia (6 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Come mi piacciono le montanare


io amo la montagna...quella la amo per davvero...roba da brividi e sospiri proprio 

anche G. aveva simpatia per le montanare...poi ha avuto a che fare con me :carneval:

(dice che farà ben attenzione, in caso di prossime scelte!! :rotfl::rotfl


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> io amo la montagna...quella la amo per davvero...roba da brividi e sospiri proprio
> 
> anche G. aveva simpatia per le montanare...poi ha avuto a che fare con me :carneval:
> 
> (dice che farà ben attenzione, in caso di prossime scelte!! :rotfl::rotfl


Povero Guglielmo pure i calli ai piedi, e tutto questo solo per te...... san Guglielmo vergine e martire


----------



## ipazia (6 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Prova a non mescolare ma solo sorseggiare.


non avevo mescolato...non mescolo mai il caffè, io lo bevo amaro, nero e fumante

aveva un gusto...madonna Blaise...orribile!!!

L'ho bevuto tutto perchè ho pensato al retrogusto, ma anche il retrogusto non mi è piaciuto...

Tu sai come mescolare il caffè con il cacao? (e far uscire una bevanda buona, e non semplicemente bevibile?)


----------



## Outdider (6 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> va là..non faccio la modesta, anzi, sono piuttosto presuntuosa di mio...oltre che egocentrica
> 
> semplicemente, in questo momento del mio pellegrinare, sono giunta alla momentanea conclusione che spesso le cose sono semplici in sè, siamo noi a complicarle mettendoci dentro un sacco di cose che vengono da altre parti
> 
> ...


Dopo che hai provato quello se vuoi hai un posticino sul mio comodino. Comunque vero, siamo noi che ci complichiamo la vita, non possiamo farne ammeno.


----------



## ipazia (6 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Povero Guglielmo pure i calli ai piedi, e tutto questo solo per te...... san Guglielmo vergine e martire


Vergine no!!

E povero neanche...leggi in firma!! è un tormento!! oltre che gran paraculo...con la storia del fiorellino, il furbacchione!! 

:carneval::carneval:

(in ogni caso, lui si ferma al bosco...che piace anche a me...ma poi io ho bisogno di salire ancora, è una cosa che faccio di per me, non sarebbe sicuro portare qualcuno in un posto in cui non vuole andare, specialmente se quel posto è alta montagna...la montagna non perdona)


----------



## Outdider (6 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Azz' come lo sai che ha 18 anni? Indagine personale? O....dal suo scrivere?


Ho le mie fonti.


----------



## ciliegia (6 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> non avevo mescolato...non mescolo mai il caffè, io lo bevo amaro, nero e fumante
> 
> aveva un gusto...madonna Blaise...orribile!!!
> 
> ...


Il caffè con cioccolato delle macchinette non è male, ogni tanto lo prendo per addolcire il sapore del caffè...
ma col cacao amaro mai provato


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> non avevo mescolato...non mescolo mai il caffè, io lo bevo amaro, nero e fumante
> 
> aveva un gusto...madonna Blaise...orribile!!!
> 
> ...


Caffè con schiuma di latte, cacao sopra sorseggiare senza mescolare in modo da prendere separatamente e mescolare in bocca, spero tu sia brava di bocca, che scema di domanda certo che lo sei


----------



## ipazia (6 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Ecco vedi in cosa sbaglio, io sono per il mare


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ma va là!! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Outdider (6 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Caffè con schiuma di latte, cacao sopra sorseggiare senza mescolare in modo da prendere separatamente e mescolare in bocca, spero tu sia brava di bocca, che scema di domanda certo che lo sei








ma che cazz....


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> ma che cazz....


Scusa cazz..... e poi?


----------



## Outdider (6 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Scusa cazz..... e poi?


O


----------



## ipazia (6 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Il caffè con cioccolato delle macchinette non è male, ogni tanto lo prendo per addolcire il sapore del caffè...
> ma col cacao amaro mai provato


è che a me il caffè piace amaro, e nero

e pensavo che mescolandoci il cacao, avrei giocato un po' con l'amaro...

ma l'esperimento non è ben riuscito...


----------



## Outdider (6 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> è che a me il caffè piace amaro, e nero
> 
> e pensavo che mescolandoci il cacao, avrei giocato un po' con l'amaro...
> 
> ma l'esperimento non è ben riuscito...


E' sempre un'esperienza...


----------



## ipazia (6 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Caffè con schiuma di latte, cacao sopra sorseggiare senza mescolare in modo da prendere separatamente e mescolare in bocca, spero tu sia brava di bocca, che scema di domanda certo che lo sei


non bevo latte...

l'idea era giocare con l'amaro, cambiare un po' il gusto amaro

e fra l'altro io l'avevo mescolato in miscela....

forse dovrei provare a spruzzare il caffè con il cacao....

certo che sono brava di bocca, sono brava anche ad usare la lingua per giocare con quel che ho in bocca...accarezzare, spostare, spingere....:carneval:


----------



## ipazia (6 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Dopo che hai provato quello *se vuoi hai un posticino sul mio comodino*. Comunque vero, siamo noi che ci complichiamo la vita, non possiamo farne ammeno.


come mai? 

sì...io sono una dei maggiori esponenti dell'ufficio complicazione affari semplici :carneval:..una professionista praticamente :rotfl:


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> è che a me il caffè piace amaro, e nero
> 
> e pensavo che mescolandoci il cacao, avrei giocato un po' con l'amaro...
> 
> ma l'esperimento non è ben riuscito...


Prova come ti ho detto per prima ti va il cacao amaro in bocca poi il latte con il caffè e fammi sapere


----------



## ipazia (6 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> E' sempre un'esperienza...


uh sì!

adesso elaboro un po' i suggerimenti di blaise...faceva schifo, ma magari con qualche aggiustamento...


----------



## Outdider (6 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> non bevo latte...
> 
> l'idea era giocare con l'amaro, cambiare un po' il gusto amaro
> 
> ...


E mo so cazzi....


----------



## ipazia (6 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Prova come ti ho detto per prima ti va il cacao amaro in bocca poi il latte con il caffè e fammi sapere


non c'è qualcos'altro al posto del latte? 

non mi piace proprio per niente il latte...è dolciastro...


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> E mo so cazzi....


Guarda che ipazia è un pozzo.....


----------



## Brunetta (6 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> Sono nuova qui, spinta dalla curiosità di quello che mi è successo in quest'ultimo anno.
> Ebbene, sono diventata l'amante di un uomo sposato, che fin dall'inizio si è mostrato molto interessato fino a dirmi che mi amava. A suo dire, per me è stato sul punto di lasciare la moglie per ben tre volte ma, udite udite, alla fine ha lasciato sempre me.
> ...


Ho letto tutto. 
Ma non ho capito cosa provi tu.


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> non c'è qualcos'altro al posto del latte?
> 
> non mi piace proprio per niente il latte...è dolciastro...


Non so' posso darti un idea ma dipende dalla produzione.........di Guglielmo


----------



## Outdider (6 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> come mai?
> 
> sì...io sono una dei maggiori esponenti dell'ufficio complicazione affari semplici :carneval:..una professionista praticamente :rotfl:


Cosi quando mi sveglio, ti guardo ed inizio bene la giornata


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Luglio 2017)

Scusatemi voglio avvisarvi che è entrata in campo la maîtresse. Cautela siate seri e non fatela innervosire se no poi so cazzi


----------



## ipazia (6 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> E mo so cazzi....


maliziosi....

io pensavo al cibo...


----------



## ciliegia (6 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho letto tutto.
> Ma non ho capito cosa provi tu.


Se ti riferisci a cosa provassi per lui, lo amavo. Lo amo ancora, altrimenti sarei disumana (o per meglio dire s.....a, come lui, per intenderci).
Se ti riferivi ad altro dimmi pure.


----------



## ipazia (6 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Guarda che ipazia è un pozzo.....


sempre per la questione della montagna...

EDIT: [MENTION=7215]ciliegia[/MENTION], se stiamo distraendo troppo dal tema del 3d o infastidendo, sgridaci! avresti pure ragione, siamo OT


----------



## Outdider (6 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> maliziosi....
> 
> io pensavo al cibo...


Si si anch'io


----------



## ipazia (6 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Si si anch'io


anche blaise


----------



## Brunetta (6 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Se ti riferisci a cosa provassi per lui, lo amavo. Lo amo ancora, altrimenti sarei disumana (o per meglio dire s.....a, come lui, per intenderci).
> Se ti riferivi ad altro dimmi pure.


Voglio dire che lui ti ha detto quei ti amo. Tu come hai corrisposto?
Se lo ami (o amavi) perché lo ami?


----------



## ipazia (6 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Cosi quando mi sveglio, ti guardo ed inizio bene la giornata


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> sempre per la questione della montagna...


Riferito a tutto, dalle discussioni "fute" ( profonde) alle banali. Diciamo a tutto tondo. Va bene ?


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Voglio dire che lui ti ha detto quei ti amo. Tu come hai corrisposto?
> Se lo ami (o amavi) perché lo ami?


Cerasella attenzione al mal di testa


----------



## ipazia (6 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Non so' posso darti un idea ma dipende dalla produzione.........di Guglielmo


non ci avevo pensato....

chissà come si mescolano i sapori 

sicuramente meglio del latte!! :carneval:


----------



## ciliegia (6 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Cerasella attenzione al mal di testa


mmmh... mi faccio una domanda e mi do una risposta?


----------



## Outdider (6 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> mmmh... mi faccio una domanda e mi do una risposta?


Il ragazzo criptico non ci badare


----------



## ipazia (6 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Riferito a tutto, dalle discussioni "fute" ( profonde) alle banali. Diciamo a tutto tondo. Va bene ?


Tutto tondo mi piace...è la forma più diffusa in Natura


----------



## ciliegia (6 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Voglio dire che lui ti ha detto quei ti amo. Tu come hai corrisposto?
> Se lo ami (o amavi) perché lo ami?


Oddio, è una domanda all'apparenza semplice ma in realtà mica tanto. 
Lo amavo, credo, perchè mi appariva come non è... gentile, profondo, romantico, scherzoso ma anche serio all'occorrenza. Lo amo ancora perchè non è semplice uccidere un'illusione... ma adesso riesco a vedere bene com'è realmente.


----------



## ipazia (6 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> mmmh... mi faccio una domanda e mi do una risposta?


no no

è una cosa fra lui e @_Brunetta_ 

è un po' che scriviamo qui, quindi ci prendiamo in giro sia per i pregi sia per i difetti
a volte si discute anche...come dire, animatamente 

ma tu non preoccuparti troppo....nel primo 3d che ho scritto, si è finiti a parlare di sarde fritte e a letto...ti assicuro che è stata una deviazione significativa, rispetto al post iniziale :carneval:

(io non ci avevo capito niente.)


----------



## Outdider (6 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Oddio, è una domanda all'apparenza semplice ma in realtà mica tanto.
> Lo amavo, credo, perchè mi appariva come non è... gentile, profondo, romantico, scherzoso ma anche serio all'occorrenza. Lo amo ancora perchè non è semplice uccidere un'illusione... ma adesso riesco a vedere bene com'è realmente.


E com'è realmente?


----------



## ciliegia (6 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> sempre per la questione della montagna...
> 
> EDIT: @_ciliegia_, se stiamo distraendo troppo dal tema del 3d o infastidendo, sgridaci! avresti pure ragione, siamo OT


ma no siete divertenti, questo forum sta riuscendo a distrarmi e a strapparmi qualche risata... ne avevo davvero bisogno


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Oddio, è una domanda all'apparenza semplice ma in realtà mica tanto.
> Lo amavo, credo, perchè mi appariva come non è... gentile, profondo, romantico, scherzoso ma anche serio all'occorrenza. Lo amo ancora perchè non è semplice uccidere un'illusione... ma adesso riesco a vedere bene com'è realmente.


Cominci ad averlo? .....il mal di testa?


----------



## ipazia (6 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> ma no siete divertenti, questo forum sta riuscendo a distrarmi e a strapparmi qualche risata... ne avevo davvero bisogno


:up:

serve anche ridere...o almeno fare una smorfia che gli somiglia


----------



## Outdider (6 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Cominci ad averlo? .....il mal di testa?


----------



## ciliegia (6 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> E com'è realmente?


Superficiale, narciso, immaturo. Ah, dimenticavo... stronzo


----------



## ipazia (6 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Oddio, è una domanda all'apparenza semplice ma in realtà mica tanto.
> Lo amavo, credo, perchè mi appariva come non è... gentile, profondo, romantico, scherzoso ma anche serio all'occorrenza. Lo amo ancora perchè *non è semplice uccidere un'illusione*... ma adesso riesco a vedere bene com'è realmente.


Non ucciderla l'illusione...

Prenditela. E' tua. Conoscila. E falla divenire un tuo patrimonio. 

Che sia tua però. Ben distinta da chi è davanti a te 

Conoscere le illusioni, serve per non caderci dentro, non pensi?


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Superficiale, narciso, immaturo. Ah, dimenticavo... stronzo


Dopo quante fukkiate te ne sei resa conto?


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Luglio 2017)

Fukkiate unita' di misura del rapporto clandestino.


----------



## Outdider (6 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Superficiale, narciso, immaturo. Ah, dimenticavo... stronzo


L'essere stronzo è sempre una marcia in più ...sono qualità da non trascurare con sti tempi....


----------



## ipazia (6 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> L'essere stronzo è sempre una marcia in più ...sono qualità da non trascurare con sti tempi....


Eh...ma per essere stronzi ci vuole anche arte e competenza della materia...

se no non sei stronzo, semplicemente ogni tanto la fai fuori dal vaso...se gira storta, poi si ritrova pure a pulire, magari con la lingua :carneval:


----------



## Outdider (6 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> serve anche ridere...o almeno fare una smorfia che gli somiglia


:up:


----------



## ciliegia (6 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Dopo quante fukkiate te ne sei resa conto?



ahahahahah
In realtà poi nemmeno così tante...


----------



## ciliegia (6 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non ucciderla l'illusione...
> 
> Prenditela. E' tua. Conoscila. E falla divenire un tuo patrimonio.
> 
> ...


Vedi che sei saggia?


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Eh...ma per essere stronzi ci vuole anche arte e competenza della materia...
> 
> se no non sei stronzo, semplicemente ogni tanto la fai fuori dal vaso...se gira storta, poi si ritrova pure a pulire, magari con la lingua :carneval:


Lascia lo scurrile a me se no la maîtresse sparisce del tutto


----------



## Outdider (6 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Eh...ma per essere stronzi ci vuole anche arte e competenza della materia...
> 
> se no non sei stronzo, semplicemente ogni tanto la fai fuori dal vaso...se gira storta, poi si ritrova pure a pulire, magari con la lingua :carneval:


Mi pare che hai descritto alla perfezione, come al solito, il tipo...


----------



## Outdider (6 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Vedi che sei saggia?


Ma allora non mi credi....


----------



## ciliegia (6 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Ma allora non mi credi....


Come no, io l'ho detto subito!


----------



## Outdider (6 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Come no, io l'ho detto subito!


Brava ragazza...


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Brava ragazza...


A proposito di ragazza...ma quanti anni ha?


----------



## ciliegia (6 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> A proposito di ragazza...ma quanti anni ha?


chiedilo a [MENTION=7168]Outdider[/MENTION], lui sa tutto!


----------



## Outdider (6 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> A proposito di ragazza...ma quanti anni ha?


da come scrive...sulla 30ina


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> chiedilo a [MENTION=7168]Outdider[/MENTION], lui sa tutto!


Ma guarda che a lui l'ho chiesto.


----------



## Outdider (6 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma guarda che a lui l'ho chiesto.


:rotfl:


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> da come scrive...sulla 30ina


Credo di meno.


----------



## ciliegia (6 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma guarda che a lui l'ho chiesto.



ahahahah oddio è vero


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> ahahahah oddio è vero


Leggi bene omertosa


----------



## Outdider (6 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> ahahahah oddio è vero


Vistooooo...


----------



## Outdider (6 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Leggi bene omertosa


Secondo te ci nasconde qualcosa?


----------



## ipazia (6 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Vedi che sei saggia?


Giocherellona!

Mi piace giocare con le produzioni della mente...e riconoscere le mie. 

E' un gioco, se lo si guarda dal verso giusto...è un gioco di Conoscenza 

E il fulcro del gioco sei tu...siamo esseri divini, per certi versi...in fondo il mondo è così e così anche perchè noi ce lo si rappresenta così e così...basta pochissimo per spostare il baricentro e....ta dà!! il mondo, seppur di poco...cambia


----------



## Outdider (6 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Credo di meno.


No no sono paranoie da 30enne


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Secondo te ci nasconde qualcosa?


Non credo, è solo preoccupata di un possibile "sgamamento"


----------



## ciliegia (6 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Leggi bene omertosa


Un tempo la riservatezza era una qualità molto apprezzata nel gentil sesso


----------



## Outdider (6 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Giocherellona!
> 
> Mi piace giocare con le produzioni della mente...e riconoscere le mie.
> 
> ...


Quoto ta da!!


----------



## Outdider (6 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Un tempo la riservatezza era una qualità molto apprezzata nel gentil sesso


Un tempoooo...


----------



## ciliegia (6 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Un tempoooo...


non più?


----------



## ipazia (6 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Lascia lo scurrile a me se no la maîtresse sparisce del tutto


sono stata fine ed elegante tutto il giorno....

un po' di scurrilità mi rallegra lo spirito!! 

e poi mi sembra di essere stata pure delicatina, dai...


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Un tempo la riservatezza era una qualità molto apprezzata nel gentil sesso


La sai lunga......


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> sono stata fine ed elegante tutto il giorno....
> 
> un po' di scurrilità mi rallegra lo spirito!!
> 
> e poi mi sembra di essere stata pure delicatina, dai...


Già detto tu con quella bocca, pardon tastiera puoi dire tutto e di più


----------



## Outdider (6 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> non più?


A me pare che le ragazze d'oggi, molto emancipate quali siete, facciano spallucce, ora è l'ora del "chi se ne fotte"


----------



## ipazia (6 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Quoto ta da!!


ta dà è bello!!

In testa mi vien l'immagine del tipo che fa il mezzo inchino e allunga il braccio indicando la magia...

Vestito da clown...tipo lui :carneval:








Giusto per non dimenticare il rovescio della medaglia


----------



## ipazia (6 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Già detto tu con quella bocca, pardon tastiera puoi dire tutto e di più


:mexican:

ti ringrazio :bacissimo:


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> A me pare che le ragazze d'oggi, molto emancipate quali siete, facciano spallucce, ora è l'ora del "chi se ne fotte"


Troppo giovanotta


----------



## ciliegia (6 Luglio 2017)

Questo forum è divertentissimo, perché ho aspettato così tanto a farmi prendere in giro mannaggia


----------



## Outdider (6 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> ta dà è bello!!
> 
> In testa mi vien l'immagine del tipo che fa il mezzo inchino e allunga il braccio indicando la magia...
> 
> ...


Ta dà è bello può essere un bel motto...quotami ti prego quotami :rotfl:


----------



## Outdider (6 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Questo forum è divertentissimo, perché ho aspettato così tanto a farmi prendere in giro mannaggia


Se vuoi continuiamo ad oltranza....


----------



## Brunetta (6 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Oddio, è una domanda all'apparenza semplice ma in realtà mica tanto.
> Lo amavo, credo, perchè mi appariva come non è... gentile, profondo, romantico, scherzoso ma anche serio all'occorrenza. Lo amo ancora perchè non è semplice uccidere un'illusione... ma adesso riesco a vedere bene com'è realmente.


Il fatto che lui ti abbia fatto una promessa e non l'abbia mantenuta come ha influito a farti scadere la tua idea di lui?
Se l'ha fatto tre volte non ha avuto un peso determinante. O sì?


----------



## ciliegia (6 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Se vuoi continuiamo ad oltranza....


ahahahahahahahah 

E quante persone gentili e disponibili!


----------



## ipazia (6 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Ta dà è bello può essere un bel motto...quotami ti prego quotami :rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



...basta non sia una bandiera!!


----------



## Brunetta (6 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> ahahahahahahahah
> 
> E quante persone gentili e disponibili!


Dipende a che cosa sono disponibili...


----------



## ciliegia (6 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il fatto che lui ti abbia fatto una promessa e non l'abbia mantenuta come ha influito a farti scadere la tua idea di lui?
> Se l'ha fatto tra volte non ha avuto un peso determinante. O sì?


Diciamo che le tre volte sono andate a salire, nel senso che la posta in gioco è vertiginosamente stata alzata via via. L'ultima è stata clamorosa, perché le parole e le promesse sono state davvero grosse e importanti, almeno quanto repentina è stata poi la marcia indietro.


----------



## ciliegia (6 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dipende a che cosa sono disponibili...


Sì infatti


----------



## Orbis Tertius (6 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> tesoro....:inlove::danza:alco:
> 
> vieni...disse il ragno alla mosca


:rotfl:



Blaise53 ha detto:


> Nu nta' allarga'


:rotfl:


----------



## Outdider (6 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> ahahahahahahahah
> 
> E quante persone gentili e disponibili!


Ehm...per la gentilezza mi sa che si è fatto tardi....


----------



## Brunetta (6 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Diciamo che le tre volte sono andate a salire, nel senso che la posta in gioco è vertiginosamente stata alzata via via. L'ultima è stata clamorosa, perché le parole e le promesse sono state davvero grosse e importanti, almeno quanto repentina è stata poi la marcia indietro.


Mi spiego.
Se un uomo mi dice che ha intenzione di lasciare la moglie PER ME io mi domanderei in quale modo il mio comportamento gli ha fatto pensare di poter essere il nuovo appartamento in cui trasferirsi.


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Ehm...per la gentilezza mi sa che si è fatto tardi....


Subito dai ragione alla maîtresse


----------



## Brunetta (6 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Sì infatti


:maestra:


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Luglio 2017)

Cerasella stanotte dormirà poco


----------



## Outdider (6 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...basta non sia una bandiera!!


E perchè no?


----------



## ciliegia (6 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi spiego.
> Se un uomo mi dice che ha intenzione di lasciare la moglie PER ME io mi domanderei in quale modo il mio comportamento gli ha fatto pensare di poter essere il nuovo appartamento in cui trasferirsi.


Beh, non si tratta di un singolo comportamento ma della relazione in sé. Ci amavamo, così credevo almeno, e quindi nessuno dei due la vedeva come una relazione esclusivamente di sesso. Era palese che o si stava insieme o ci saremmo detti addio,non ho mai voluto essere la sua amante e, a quello che diceva, nemmeno per lui si trattava di sesso.


----------



## ciliegia (6 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Cerasella stanotte dormirà poco


Ci sta invece che sia la prima notte che dormo un pochino


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Ci sta invece che sia la prima notte che dormo un pochino


Non dopo una discussione con la maîtresse


----------



## Brunetta (6 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Beh, non si tratta di un singolo comportamento ma della relazione in sé. Ci amavamo, così credevo almeno, e quindi nessuno dei due la vedeva come una relazione esclusivamente di sesso. Era palese che o si stava insieme o ci saremmo detti addio,non ho mai voluto essere la sua amante e, a quello che diceva, nemmeno per lui si trattava di sesso.


Perché se si è amanti è solo una cosa di sesso?
E non ti piace una cosa di solo sesso?


----------



## ciliegia (6 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Non dopo una discussione con la maîtresse


Perchè 'maîtresse'?


----------



## Brunetta (6 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Perchè 'maîtresse'?


Perché è scemo.
Non ti preoccupare


----------



## ciliegia (6 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché se si è amanti è solo una cosa di sesso?
> E non ti piace una cosa di solo sesso?



Una cosa di solo sesso può anche piacermi, ma non mi piaceva con lui. Volevo altro.


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Perchè 'maîtresse'?


Fai la traduzione e aggiungi del forum


----------



## ciliegia (6 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Fai la traduzione e aggiungi del forum



Ah ok, non sapevo. Sono nuova, dovete aggiornarmi su tutto


----------



## Brunetta (6 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Una cosa di solo sesso può anche piacermi, ma non mi piaceva con lui. Volevo altro.


Quindi sei tu che hai chiesto che la situazione cambiasse.
L'hai fatto chiedendolo a lui o esprimendo un tuo desiderio.
Ti sei preoccupata dell'altra donna?


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> semplicemente, in questo momento del mio pellegrinare, sono giunta alla momentanea conclusione che spesso le cose sono semplici in sè, siamo noi a complicarle mettendoci dentro un sacco di cose che vengono da altre parti



:quoto: 

Spesso sono così semplici, che non si crede a quanto banali possano essere.


----------



## Outdider (6 Luglio 2017)

Quì la cosa s'infittisce


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Quì la cosa s'infittisce


Quanto è futa sta donna, o no?


----------



## Outdider (6 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Quanto è futa sta donna, o no?


No comment...


----------



## ciliegia (6 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quindi sei tu che hai chiesto che la situazione cambiasse.
> L'hai fatto chiedendolo a lui o esprimendo un tuo desiderio.
> Ti sei preoccupata dell'altra donna?


Non precisamente; è quanto ci siamo detti fin dall'inizio. Della moglie mi è stato sempre detto che fosse cosciente della fine della loro relazione e in qualche modo anche lei 'cercasse la sua strada'. Salvo poi capire che le cose stavano così, ma in un certo senso un po' 'tradotte', 'interpretate'. Su questo però preferisco mantenere riservatezza.


----------



## trilobita (6 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Ecco vedi in cosa sbaglio, io sono per il mare


Peccato.Blaise bazzica solo i Campi Flegrei....


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Luglio 2017)

Mi sa che vi devo lasciare perché tra catetere e pannolone ( per far contento frittukkio) si fa tardi, e domani il gallo canta "matina" (presto). Bonne nuit


----------



## Outdider (6 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Mi sa che vi devo lasciare perché tra catetere e pannolone ( per far contento frittukkio) si fa tardi, e domani il gallo canta "matina" (presto). Bonne nuit


Noooo...proprio adesso?


----------



## ciliegia (6 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Mi sa che vi devo lasciare perché tra catetere e pannolone ( per far contento frittukkio) si fa tardi, e domani il gallo canta "matina" (presto). Bonne nuit


Peccato, dopo le 23.30 c'era il 'vietato ai minori'


----------



## ciliegia (6 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Noooo...proprio adesso?



ahahahahah vedi?


----------



## Brunetta (6 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Non precisamente; è quanto ci siamo detti fin dall'inizio. Della moglie mi è stato sempre detto che fosse cosciente della fine della loro relazione e in qualche modo anche lei 'cercasse la sua strada'. Salvo poi capire che le cose stavano così, ma in un certo senso un po' 'tradotte', 'interpretate'. Su questo però preferisco mantenere riservatezza.


A parte che si tratta di una storia come tante e, a meno che tu o lui è la moglie non siate sui giornali scandalistici, non siete riconoscibili, capisco una naturale reticenza.
Io ho conosciuto moltissimi uomini che hanno dichiarato di essere in un matrimonio finito. Ho smesso di frequentarli.
Se è finito chiudi e poi ci vediamo.
Capisco che se per conoscenze comuni hai avuto conferma che lei avesse una vita sentimentale/sessuale indipendente hai creduto a lui. 
Perché pensi che invece lui sia un bugiardo allora?


----------



## Outdider (6 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> ahahahahah vedi?


Non ci si può fidare di nessuno....


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Noooo...proprio adesso?


Ragazzo ho un'età, poi non si sa mai prima che la mogliera prende sonno.....


----------



## Outdider (6 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Peccato, dopo le 23.30 c'era il 'vietato ai minori'


Infatti....sigh


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Non precisamente; è quanto ci siamo detti fin dall'inizio. Della moglie mi è stato sempre detto che fosse cosciente della fine della loro relazione e in qualche modo anche lei 'cercasse la sua strada'. Salvo poi capire che le cose stavano così, ma in un certo senso un po' 'tradotte', 'interpretate'. Su questo però preferisco mantenere riservatezza.


 guarda di infelici sposati e single sfortunati che non hanno trovato lacrima giusta, il mondo pullula.
Le belle parole, fanno sempre ammorbidire e questi signori ne fanno ampio uso.
Ora hai capito che ti può offrire solo una relazione saltuaria, solo fisica.
Avevi delle aspettative, e tali rimarranno.
Posso capire che ti manchi, soprattutto che in alcune circostanze era molto credibile. Ma per tenerti legata era costretto a farlo se ti avesse detto la verità sin dall'inizio lo avresti rispedito al mittente.


----------



## ciliegia (6 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A parte che si tratta di una storia come tante e, a meno che tu o lui è la moglie non siate sui giornali scandalistici, non siete riconoscibili, capisco una naturale reticenza.
> Io ho conosciuto moltissimi uomini che hanno dichiarato di essere in un matrimonio finito. Ho smesso di frequentarli.
> Se è finito chiudi e poi ci vediamo.
> Capisco che se per conoscenze comuni hai avuto conferma che lei avesse una vita sentimentale/sessuale indipendente hai creduto a lui.
> Perché pensi che invece lui sia un bugiardo allora?


Ce ne sono moltissime, lo so, ma questa è la mia... Non amo troppo mettere particolari riconoscibili in piazza, anche perché non riguardano solo me.
Penso che sia un bugiardo perché rimangiarsi tutto dalla sera alla mattina non mi pare un comportamento, per così dire, affidabilissimo. Ché poi in realtà non lo penso nemmeno così bugiardo quanto vile e superficiale.


----------



## Outdider (6 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ragazzo ho un'età, poi non si sa mai prima che la mogliera prende sonno.....


Allora corri....


----------



## ciliegia (6 Luglio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> guarda di infelici sposati e single sfortunati che non hanno trovato lacrima giusta, il mondo pullula.
> Le belle parole, fanno sempre ammorbidire e questi signori ne fanno ampio uso.
> Ora hai capito che ti può offrire solo una relazione saltuaria, solo fisica.
> Avevi delle aspettative, e tali rimarranno.
> Posso capire che ti manchi, soprattutto che in alcune circostanze era molto credibile. Ma per tenerti legata era costretto a farlo se ti avesse detto la verità sin dall'inizio lo avresti rispedito al mittente.


Quello senza dubbio


----------



## ciliegia (6 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Allora corri....


Ci vuole fare invidia!


----------



## Outdider (6 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Ci vuole fare invidia!


Non ci riuscirà porca zozza...


----------



## Brunetta (6 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Ce ne sono moltissime, lo so, ma questa è la mia... Non amo troppo mettere particolari riconoscibili in piazza, anche perché non riguardano solo me.
> Penso che sia un bugiardo perché rimangiarsi tutto dalla sera alla mattina non mi pare un comportamento, per così dire, affidabilissimo. Ché poi in realtà non lo penso nemmeno così bugiardo quanto vile e superficiale.


Perché per te l'ha fatto?
Voglio dire che le spiegazioni che ti sono state date finora del suo comportamento non mi convincono.


----------



## trilobita (6 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Allora corri....


Corri....va beh,non esageriamo,l'artrosi non perdona.
Diciamo...affretta il passo!


----------



## ciliegia (6 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Non ci riuscirà porca zozza...



IN CHE SENSO???


----------



## Outdider (6 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Corri....va beh,non esageriamo,l'artrosi non perdona.
> Diciamo...affretta il passo!


Già m'ero dimenticato...:rotfl:


----------



## ciliegia (6 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché per te l'ha fatto?
> Voglio dire che le spiegazioni che ti sono state date finora del suo comportamento non mi convincono.


Non ho capito cosa intendi


----------



## Brunetta (6 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Non ho capito cosa intendi


Per te è stato superficiale ecc. ma perché ti ha detto quelle cose?


----------



## ciliegia (6 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per te è stato superficiale ecc. ma perché ti ha detto quelle cose?


Questo lo sa soltanto lui, credo. Era un po' quello che chiedevo anche qui, le spiegazioni potrebbero essere due:
- voleva portarmi a letto
- teoricamente avrebbe anche voluto stare con me, ma alla prova dei fatti non ce la fa. Forse i suoi sentimenti non sono così forti, o è più forte l'abitudine o qualsiasi altra cosa abbia a casa. Forse ama la moglie più di quello che crede.


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Questo lo sa soltanto lui, credo. Era un po' quello che chiedevo anche qui, le spiegazioni potrebbero essere due:
> - voleva portarmi a letto
> - teoricamente avrebbe anche voluto stare con me, ma alla prova dei fatti non ce la fa. Forse i suoi sentimenti non sono così forti, o è più forte l'abitudine o qualsiasi altra cosa abbia a casa. Forse ama la moglie più di quello che crede.


 opto per la 1


----------



## Outdider (6 Luglio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> opto per la 1


Si sicuramente la prima che hai scritto


----------



## Brunetta (6 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Questo lo sa soltanto lui, credo. Era un po' quello che chiedevo anche qui, le spiegazioni potrebbero essere due:
> - voleva portarmi a letto
> - teoricamente avrebbe anche voluto stare con me, ma alla prova dei fatti non ce la fa. Forse i suoi sentimenti non sono così forti, o è più forte l'abitudine o qualsiasi altra cosa abbia a casa. Forse ama la moglie più di quello che crede.





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> opto per la 1


Io invece la 2.

Qui leggiamo tutti i giorni di persone che non riescono a separarsi.


----------



## ciliegia (6 Luglio 2017)

Non so; la numero 1 l'ha ottenuta, non vedo perchè complicarsi la vita come ha fatto. Sono più incline a pensare a qualcosa che somigli alla 2, anche se non so perchè si sia improvvisamente rimangiato tutto e non mi abbia semplicemente detto 'non ce la faccio per questo, questo e questo'.


----------



## Outdider (6 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Non so; la numero 1 l'ha ottenuta, non vedo perchè complicarsi la vita come ha fatto. Sono più incline a pensare a qualcosa che somigli alla 2, anche se non so perchè si sia improvvisamente rimangiato tutto e non mi abbia semplicemente detto 'non ce la faccio per questo, questo e questo'.


Possibile sia stato minacciato?


----------



## ciliegia (6 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Possibile sia stato minacciato?


Non lo so, ma non credo. Credo che il pavido sia proprio lui.


----------



## Outdider (6 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Non lo so, ma non credo. Credo che il pavido sia proprio lui.


Alle volte il pavido risulta essere il più cagasotto di tutti...


----------



## perplesso (7 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Questo lo sa soltanto lui, credo. Era un po' quello che chiedevo anche qui, le spiegazioni potrebbero essere due:
> - voleva portarmi a letto
> - teoricamente avrebbe anche voluto stare con me, ma alla prova dei fatti non ce la fa. Forse i suoi sentimenti non sono così forti, o è più forte l'abitudine o qualsiasi altra cosa abbia a casa. Forse ama la moglie più di quello che crede.


ma famme capì, in tutto sto tira e molla, non siete manco mai stati a letto insieme?


----------



## ciliegia (7 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Alle volte il pavido risulta essere il più cagasotto di tutti...


appunto... pavido, cagasotto, chiamalo come vuoi


----------



## ciliegia (7 Luglio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma famme capì, in tutto sto tira e molla, non siete manco mai stati a letto insieme?


Non mi sei attento, arrivi ogni tanto leggi una cosa e scrivi...

Sì, abbiamo avuto una relazione, siamo stati a letto


----------



## Outdider (7 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> appunto... pavido, cagasotto, chiamalo come vuoi


Cagasotto rende meglio l'idea


----------



## perplesso (7 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Non mi sei attento, arrivi ogni tanto leggi una cosa e scrivi...
> 
> Sì, abbiamo avuto una relazione, siamo stati a letto


ah meno male, almeno salviamo le apparenze.


----------



## Outdider (7 Luglio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> ah meno male, almeno salviamo le apparenze.


:rotfl:


----------



## ciliegia (7 Luglio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> ah meno male, almeno salviamo le apparenze.


effettivamente...


----------



## Outdider (7 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> effettivamente...


Effettivamente


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Si sicuramente la prima che hai scritto


----------



## Outdider (7 Luglio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


>


:bacio:


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Non so; la numero 1 l'ha ottenuta, non vedo perchè complicarsi la vita come ha fatto. Sono più incline a pensare a qualcosa che somigli alla 2, anche se non so perchè si sia improvvisamente rimangiato tutto e non mi abbia semplicemente detto 'non ce la faccio per questo, questo e questo'.


si è rimangiato tutto perché si è reso conto di essere andato troppo oltre. Appunto ormai a letto eravate stati, perché continuare ad insistere, col rischio di fare un casino.
Si è probabile che con la moglie non vada bene, ma se a lui piace anche cambiare, ormai la vostra relazione aveva superato il suo limite


----------



## perplesso (7 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> effettivamente...


....tu a quest'uomo non vuoi dire di no, perchè per tutta una serie di motivi che sai solo tu e che magari sono anche validi, lui sa come prenderti, a letto e fuori.

e così come a lui, dura fatica rinunciare ad un gol a porta vuota, a te dura fatica rinunciare a come ti fa sentire.

solo che ad un certo punto, si rischia di passare quel sottile confine che separa l'essere ingenui dall'essere coglioni.

e quando si varca la frontiera, è dura tornare indietro.

diversamente da quello che pensi  ho letto tutto il 3d, intervengo solo quando ho qualcosa da dire.

resto dell'idea che continuerai a pensare a sto tizio fino a che incontrerai qualcuno


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> :bacio:


:inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## Outdider (7 Luglio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> :inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## ciliegia (7 Luglio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> ....tu a quest'uomo non vuoi dire di no, perchè per tutta una serie di motivi che sai solo tu e che magari sono anche validi, lui sa come prenderti, a letto e fuori.
> 
> e così come a lui, dura fatica rinunciare ad un gol a porta vuota, a te dura fatica rinunciare a come ti fa sentire.
> 
> ...


Lo penserò ancora a lungo, senza ombra di dubbio. Come è anche vero che sa come prendermi...
Ma è anche vero che sei permaloso e ti sei andato a rileggere 26 pagine di post di corsa dopo il mio rilievo


----------



## perplesso (7 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Lo penserò ancora a lungo, senza ombra di dubbio. Come è anche vero che sa come prendermi...
> Ma è anche vero che sei permaloso e ti sei andato a rileggere 26 pagine di post di corsa dopo il mio rilievo


nah.  sono troppo pigro per andarmi a rileggere 26 pagine.


----------



## ciliegia (7 Luglio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> nah.  sono troppo pigro per andarmi a rileggere 26 pagine.


Nahnah. Ma tranquillo, apprezzo


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Sicuramente il non avere figli e magari proprietà o debiti in comune è di aiuto, io questo non ho difficoltà a capirlo.
> Però sono d'accordo con te, a questa consapevolezza ci si arriva con il tempo e quindi la fretta con la quale il mio amante ha preso determinate decisioni, del tutto contrarie a qu anto poco precedentemente affermato, mi danno la misura del tutto.
> ...ma almeno voi adesso siete felici e innamorati vero? Fammi sognare almeno tu


Ah ah ! 
Se leggi la mia storia vedrai che è successo veramente di tutto di più...
E comunque io sono molto innamorato di lei.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (7 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Questo lo sa soltanto lui, credo. Era un po' quello che chiedevo anche qui, le spiegazioni potrebbero essere due:
> - voleva portarmi a letto
> - teoricamente avrebbe anche voluto stare con me, ma alla prova dei fatti non ce la fa. Forse i suoi sentimenti non sono così forti, o è più forte l'abitudine o qualsiasi altra cosa abbia a casa. Forse ama la moglie più di quello che crede.


Il problema sono i figli, i soldi e i casini... secondo me ti ama eccome, ma la fifa dei casini è troppo grande.
Io voglio darti un consiglio, spassionato: nella vita cambieranno tante cose, ma inizia con qualcuno che sia libero e spensierato come te.


----------



## arula (7 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> io caccio.
> 
> la scelta, nel gioco, compete sia a cacciatore sia a preda. Il cacciatore (o la cacciatrice) sceglie la preda da cacciare, la preda sceglie se lasciarsi cacciare o meno.
> 
> ...


tutti hanno una parte femminile e una maschile più o meno spiccata, io stessa ascolto molto la mia parte maschile, ma gli ormoni di solito non mentono...


----------



## ciliegia (7 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Il problema sono i figli, i soldi e i casini... secondo me ti ama eccome, ma la fifa dei casini è troppo grande.
> Io voglio darti un consiglio, spassionato: nella vita cambieranno tante cose, ma inizia con qualcuno che sia libero e spensierato come te.


Anche se con questi presupposti tanta spensieratezza non viene


----------



## ciliegia (7 Luglio 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ah ah !
> Se leggi la mia storia vedrai che è successo veramente di tutto di più...
> E comunque io sono molto innamorato di lei.


Vado a leggermela. Comunque complimenti e auguri ad entrambi


----------



## Blaise53 (7 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Anche se con questi presupposti tanta spensieratezza non viene


Appunto, ti sei salvata in calcio d'angolo.


----------



## trilobita (7 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Appunto, ti sei salvata in calcio d'angolo.


Corner?


----------



## Blaise53 (7 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Corner?


Yessssssssssssss.


----------



## ciliegia (7 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Corner?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (7 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Anche se con questi presupposti tanta spensieratezza non viene


Ti capisco, da ragazzo ho amato anch'io una donna sposata e di promesse ne ha fatte tante anche lei, credimi. Le donne sono solo più furbone. Oggi, con il senno di poi, mi dico che mi sarei trascinato un sarcofago con una marea di bende.
La persona che ti sposerai o con cui conviverai *DEVE *essere libera. Altrimenti ti perdi il 99,9999% della parte più bella ed emozionante della tua vita.
Poi magari, come nel mio caso, arriveranno altri casini: ma quel momento deve essere bello.
Sono sicurissimo che tu non hai difficoltà a trovare: aspetta un pochino, conosci un altro (libero) di cui ti innamori, ed è tutto passato.
A me è successo questo.
Poi, se proprio va male, ci sono sempre i corner di Blaise


----------



## ciliegia (7 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Ti capisco, da ragazzo ho amato anch'io una donna sposata e di promesse ne ha fatte tante anche lei, credimi. Le donne sono solo più furbone. Oggi, con il senno di poi, mi dico che mi sarei trascinato un sarcofago con una marea di bende.
> La persona che ti sposerai o con cui conviverai *DEVE *essere libera. Altrimenti ti perdi il 99,9999% della parte più bella ed emozionante della tua vita.
> Poi magari, come nel mio caso, arriveranno altri casini: ma quel momento deve essere bello.
> Sono sicurissimo che tu non hai difficoltà a trovare: aspetta un pochino, conosci un altro (libero) di cui ti innamori, ed è tutto passato.
> ...


Ti ringrazio, ma la difficoltà non è trovare un "corpo" ma un "tutto"; e te lo dico da una che in realtà non ha mai cercato nulla, si è sempre imbattuta sia nel sesso che nell'amore.
Con il passare degli anni soprattutto, trovare qualcuno almeno decente con cui valga la pena costruire non è affatto facile, ed io non sono una che si accontenta purtroppo...


----------



## trilobita (7 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio, ma la difficoltà non è trovare un "corpo" ma un "tutto"; e te lo dico da una che in realtà non ha mai cercato nulla, si è sempre imbattuta sia nel sesso che nell'amore.
> Con il passare degli anni soprattutto, trovare qualcuno almeno decente con cui valga la pena costruire non è affatto facile, ed io non sono una che si accontenta purtroppo...


Ah,beh,allora ritiro la candidatura di Blaise....


----------



## Orbis Tertius (7 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio, ma la difficoltà non è trovare un "corpo" ma un "tutto"; e te lo dico da una che in realtà non ha mai cercato nulla, si è sempre imbattuta sia nel sesso che nell'amore.
> Con il passare degli anni soprattutto, trovare qualcuno almeno decente con cui valga la pena costruire non è affatto facile, ed io non sono una che si accontenta purtroppo...


Capisco...
senza censura: un mondo di puttane e puttanieri...
O un mondo di Ipazie e di Blaisi?


----------



## Blaise53 (7 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


>


Miniaturizzate


----------



## Blaise53 (7 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio, ma la difficoltà non è trovare un "corpo" ma un "tutto"; e te lo dico da una che in realtà non ha mai cercato nulla, si è sempre imbattuta sia nel sesso che nell'amore.
> Con il passare degli anni soprattutto, trovare qualcuno almeno decente con cui valga la pena costruire non è affatto facile, ed io non sono una che si accontenta purtroppo...


Ma pensa se tutto andava come speravi i suoi "chiuvitielli" sarebbero stati un bel problemone economico e altro. Dai che il "corner" ti ha salvata


----------



## ciliegia (7 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma pensa se tutto andava come speravi i suoi "chiuvitielli" sarebbero stati un bel problemone economico e altro. Dai che il "corner" ti ha salvata


... i chiuviche?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (7 Luglio 2017)

Domandina: c'ha i soldi?


----------



## Outdider (7 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Domandina: c'ha i soldi?


Ah Ah...si ricomincia?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (7 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Ah Ah...si ricomincia?


Argomento già toccato?


----------



## Blaise53 (7 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Corri....va beh,non esageriamo,l'artrosi non perdona.
> Diciamo...affretta il passo!


Tutto a posto trilo, .


----------



## trilobita (7 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> ... i chiuviche?


Qui mi fermo pure io....


----------



## Blaise53 (7 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Qui mi fermo pure io....


I figli di lui. Sai che palle per cerasella


----------



## flower7700 (7 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Diciamo che le tre volte sono andate a salire, nel senso che la posta in gioco è vertiginosamente stata alzata via via. L'ultima è stata clamorosa, perché le parole e le promesse sono state davvero grosse e importanti, almeno quanto repentina è stata poi la marcia indietro.


Pensa te se manteneva tutte le sue promesse e poi... tornava indietro .
Meglio l'abbia fatto prima.


----------



## Outdider (7 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> I figli di lui. Sai che palle per cerasella


----------



## ciliegia (7 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Domandina: c'ha i soldi?


Nemmeno


----------



## Blaise53 (7 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


>


Che ti ridi? Già i propri sono una palla figurati i non propri. Sempre sul chi va la per cercare di far quadrare il tutto per non dare armi alla concorrenza........sciò sciò


----------



## ciliegia (7 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> I figli di lui. Sai che palle per cerasella


I figli sono di chi se li fa...


----------



## ciliegia (7 Luglio 2017)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Pensa te se manteneva tutte le sue promesse e poi... tornava indietro .
> Meglio l'abbia fatto prima.


Meglio ancora non le avesse mai fatte, ma ormai


----------



## Blaise53 (7 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Nemmeno


Allora stato' a' casa.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Non lo so, ma non credo. Credo che il pavido sia proprio lui.


A me fanno ridere quelli che ti rispondono.
Ti danno ragione dandogli del pavido e del disonesto ma loro... il bue che dà del cornuto all'asino.
Cambiare la propria vita è difficile, difficissimo. Loro non lo fanno, eh.


----------



## flower7700 (7 Luglio 2017)

Quanto tempo è durata  la vostra relazione ?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (7 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Nemmeno


Allora ti sei proprio rincoglionita 
Ce lo dai un argomento, non dico razionale, ma ragionevole?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (7 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me fanno ridere quelli che ti rispondono.
> Ti danno ragione dandogli del pavido e del disonesto ma loro... il bue che dà del cornuto all'asino.
> Cambiare la propria vita è difficile, difficissimo. Loro non lo fanno, eh.


Io gliel'ho detto


----------



## ciliegia (7 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Allora ti sei proprio rincoglionita
> Ce lo dai un argomento, non dico razionale, ma ragionevole?


Vedo che in qiesto forum l'amore è quotatissimo


----------



## Brunetta (7 Luglio 2017)

Io invece penso che una relazione extra è comunque una relazione.
Solo che contrariamente alle relazioni tra persone libere non ci sono le possibilità di passare molte giornate insieme, notti, weekend, vacanze, far la spesa, andare all'Ikea e svegliarsi con la fiatella.
Quindi due anni di relazione extra valgono tre mesi di una relazione tra persone libere.
Chi deciderebbe di convivere dopo tre mesi?
E il piccolo particolare di avere una persona da lasciare (che non è una lavatrice e ci soffre) famiglie e cerchia di amici da informare, abitazione e abitudini da cambiare... sciocchezze, chiunque è pronto.

Ma non fate ridere i polli, voi che non avete il coraggio di cambiare modello di scarpe!


----------



## Brunetta (7 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> I figli sono di chi se li fa...


Ma lui ha figli?


----------



## ciliegia (7 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E il piccolo particolare di avere una persona da lasciare (che non è una lavatrice e ci soffre) famiglie e cerchia di amici da informare, abitazione e abitudini da cambiare... sciocchezze, chiunque è pronto.


Verissimo


----------



## ciliegia (7 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma lui ha figli?


Sì


----------



## Blaise53 (7 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Vedo che in qiesto forum l'amore è quotatissimo


Te ne sei accorta finalmente. Il prosaico che pensa semp' a' na' cosa sono moi.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Sì


Sciocchezzine...proprio bruscolini


----------



## ipazia (7 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Capisco...
> senza censura: un mondo di puttane e puttanieri...
> O un mondo di Ipazie e di Blaisi?


Saper cosa si chiede...serve saperlo eh...giusto a evitare di finire col naso contro i muri


----------



## ipazia (7 Luglio 2017)

Quanti ragionamenti su un lui di cui non si sa nulla...

Sarà che non sono un'attendista, sarà che le attese mi rompono le storie e preferisco valutare il "ne vale la pena" di una attesa...ma anche poi valutato il ne vale la pena, se l'attesa non è ricambiata da fatti concreti per me non ne vale più la pena. 

Di base non mi fido dei parolai. E li si vede nel fare. Nella coincidenza fra il dire e il fare. 

Se si dice, si fa. Se non si è certi di non fare, meglio non dire. 

La fiducia sulle interpretazioni a me sembra le famose perle ai porci. 

E le grandi dichiarazioni di intenti, lasciano il tempo che trovano...spesso e volentieri. 

Forse anche perchè generalmente non se ne chiede conto. 

Io sono una rompicoglioni e chiedo conto. Se dici A, allora voglio vedere A. E se non mi fai vedere A, mi spieghi pure il perchè e il percome, E se le spiegazioni non mi bastano, beh...non mi bastano. 

E pretendo di essere trattata nello stesso modo. 
SE non sai chiedere, non mi fido. Se chiedi male, non mi fido. Se chiedi stronzate, sei fuori 

Altro discorso se voglio giocare...allora le valutazioni sono altre e sicuramente di minor impegno ed impatto. 

Ad un amante non ho neanche la voglia di chiedere...è un amante. Stessa dignità umana, ma in termini relazionali è un amante. Quindi circoscritto nel suo recinto. E da amante la vedo dalla stessa prospettiva. 

Se poi si vuole aprire il recinto...allora se ne discute...ma se nella discussione entrano le promesse....mah...di promesse sono piene le fosse. :carneval:


----------



## ipazia (7 Luglio 2017)

arula ha detto:


> tutti hanno una parte femminile e una maschile più o meno spiccata, io stessa ascolto molto la mia parte maschile, ma gli ormoni di solito non mentono...


e che raccontano gli ormoni? 

sai che non capisco a cosa ti riferisci con ormoni...riesci ad argomentare un po' più chiaramente?


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Domandina: c'ha i soldi?


Sei ossessionato...


----------



## Blaise53 (7 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Saper cosa si chiede...serve saperlo eh...giusto a evitare di finire col naso contro i muri


Basta saperlo ..... in due


----------



## ipazia (7 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Basta saperlo ..... in due


serve essere in due, per saperlo in due 

se uno dei due c'è a metà, per dire...o entrambi...

quindi, secondo me, prima di saperlo in due, serve che ognuno lo sappia da solo....se no son fragole a merenda..buonissime eh! :carneval:


----------



## spleen (7 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Quanti ragionamenti su un lui di cui non si sa nulla...
> 
> Sarà che non sono un'attendista, sarà che le attese mi rompono le storie e preferisco valutare il "ne vale la pena" di una attesa...ma anche poi valutato il ne vale la pena, se l'attesa non è ricambiata da fatti concreti per me non ne vale più la pena.
> 
> ...


Il mondo anche di recinti fatti con i lego.
Tutta sta capacità di incapsulare in ruoli e di circoscrivere relazioni, nelle persone normalmente non la vedo proprio.


----------



## ciliegia (7 Luglio 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Il mondo anche di recinti fatti con i lego.
> Tutta sta capacità di incapsulare in ruoli e di circoscrivere relazioni, nelle persone normalmente non la vedo proprio.


Diciamo che la teoria possiamo impararla un po' tutti, sulla pratica siamo sforniti in parecchi...


----------



## ipazia (7 Luglio 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Il mondo anche di recinti fatti con i lego.
> Tutta sta capacità di incapsulare in ruoli e di circoscrivere relazioni, nelle persone normalmente non la vedo proprio.


Vero. 

Neanche io. 

Ma dubito sia questione di ruoli. 

Io la vedo un po' come vivere della speranza che le cose possano cambiare. 

Che non è una speranza sbagliata o irreale in sè. 

Ma

1) per cambiare qualcosa serve assumerlo per come è (non posso cambiare la taglia di un vestito se non provo il vestito e mi accorgo che sì, la taglia è sbagliata)

2) per cambiare qualcosa serve il fare, non il dire

3) pensare di cambiare qualcosa che è esterno, quando è già bello riuscire ad assestare se stessi, è piuttosto staccato dalla concretezza del fare

E allora i ruoli, anzichè vestiti da indossare a PROPRIA scelta, divengono situazioni che calano dall'esterno e con cui non solo non si gioca, mi si subiscono pure. 

Di certo, ragionare sui cambiamenti altrui, senza assumere i propri bisogni e desideri come tali...la vedo davvero dura...ma diffusa in effetti. 

Che detta in sintesi...non è che se ti sposi uno che mette sempre le scarpe da ginnastica poi maturerà e metterà le scarpe che piacciono tanto a te...i mocassini per esempio. 

Potrebbe essere, come no. E le motivazioni del cambiamento potrebbero essere molteplici e alcune anche rivoltarsi contro il cambiamento stesso. 

Di mio sono piuttosto convinta che se mi prendo uno in scarpe da ginnastica è perchè mi piace in scarpe da ginnastica. Non perchè spero che metterà i mocassini...

Me li metto io se mi piacciono. 

Non so se mi spiego....

In questi termini...gli altri sono tutti sbagliati...nove volte su dieci. 

E se cerco un ideale, a me pare piuttosto ovvio che l'ideale in carne e ossa non lo incontro...e se lo incontro a me scattano pure tutti gli allarmi...mi verrebbe il dubbio che gli ultimi neuroni rimasti mi abbiano abbandonata


----------



## perplesso (7 Luglio 2017)

insomma a che conclusione siete arrivati?


----------



## ipazia (7 Luglio 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Il mondo anche di recinti fatti con i lego.
> Tutta sta capacità di incapsulare in ruoli e di circoscrivere relazioni, nelle persone normalmente non la vedo proprio.


Aggiungo anche una ulteriore riflessione...

Se dentro una persone, vive e governa l'immagine della relazione che ha necessariamente risvolti romantici, non basta dirsi "mi va bene l'amante". 

Se il proprio sistema di riferimento è di un certo tipo, quello è. 

Non ci si gira intorno. 
Inutile pensare di cambiarlo affidandosi fra l'altro al cambiamento dell'altro. 

Ed è una cosa che leggo piuttosto spesso....io volevo l'amante eh...ma lui/lei, ho visto l'oltremondo e non so più tornare indietro. 
(fondamentalmente la presenza dell'altro ha svegliato in sè desideri che poi si mettono sull'esterno...quindi tendenzialmente ci si re-innamora di se stessi e dei propri desideri tramite l'altro, e più sono profondi i desideri risvegliati più ci si incasina...ed è uno dei motivi per cui certe relazioni non si riesce a chiuderle, che chiudere la relazione è anche un po' chiudere con se stessi)

Il cazzo che volevi l'amante. Volevi una relazione che avesse evoluzioni...per un motivo o per l'altro ti sei ficcato in questo casino emotivo...

Se penso a me, quando avevo e facevo l'amante, io non avevo come riferimento il sistema relazionale a lunga distanza. 
Non c'era proprio dentro di me. 
Rimanevo pure basita quando e se dall'altra parte se ne uscivano con genialate dell'amore. 

ci ho impiegato tempo a capire che spesso accade che, nonostante le apparenze, poi la ricerca effettiva è la relazione tradizionale. 
Ero ingenua, ai tempi. 

Adesso so che 9 su 10 chi cerca una relazione, la vuole tradizionale. 

Io ancora adesso non desidero, e non ho una relazione tradizionale...ma penso che proprio non mi appartenga quell'immaginario. 

Quindi, non mi sentivo l'ultima. Perchè non ero in gara con nessuno. Io soddisfacevo me stessa. E l'altro di conseguenza. 
Non mi sentivo la prima per lo stesso motivo. 
Non mi sembrava di raccogliere briciole, perchè il mio tempo era fatto altro. E quella relazione era altro dalla mia quotidianità. 
Non volevo di più, perchè avevo quel che volevo.

Se mai mi annoiavo, perchè quel che volevo, che credevo di volere, poi si rivelava insufficiente...e di solito decidevo di prendere e andare. 

Proprio un sistema di riferimento diverso.


----------



## Outdider (7 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> serve essere in due, per saperlo in due
> 
> se uno dei due c'è a metà, per dire...o entrambi...
> 
> quindi, secondo me, prima di saperlo in due, serve che ognuno lo sappia da solo....se no son fragole a merenda..buonissime eh! :carneval:


Era una supercazzola?


----------



## ipazia (7 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Era una supercazzola?


non sono capace a fare le supercazzole 

EDIT: non cerco il post...non mi piacciono le bandiere...finisce che ci si finisce sotto...e si dimentica che le bandiere servono per segnare il vento e semmai sventolare stemmi e non per dire chi si è o a chi o cosa si appartiene


----------



## stany (7 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Il problema sono i figli, i soldi e i casini... secondo me ti ama eccome, ma la fifa dei casini è troppo grande.
> Io voglio darti un consiglio, spassionato: nella vita cambieranno tante cose, ma inizia con qualcuno che sia libero e spensierato come te.


Straquoto.....come già t'avevo detto....


----------



## Outdider (7 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> non sono capace a fare le supercazzole
> 
> EDIT: non cerco il post...non mi piacciono le bandiere...finisce che ci si finisce sotto...e si dimentica che le bandiere servono per segnare il vento e semmai sventolare stemmi e non per dire chi si è o a chi o cosa si appartiene


:umile:


----------



## stany (7 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio, ma la difficoltà non è trovare un "corpo" ma un "tutto"; e te lo dico da una che in realtà non ha mai cercato nulla, si è sempre imbattuta sia nel sesso che nell'amore.
> Con il passare degli anni soprattutto, trovare qualcuno almeno decente con cui valga la pena costruire non è affatto facile, ed io non sono una che si accontenta purtroppo...


Ma ... Lui prima prima di ri/costruire,deve abbattere....Doppio lavoro,doppia fatica,doppie preoccupazioni; molto più agevole tentare di salvare capra e cavoli....Con un rischio per le coronarie.


----------



## Foglia (7 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io invece penso che una relazione extra è comunque una relazione.
> Solo che contrariamente alle relazioni tra persone libere non ci sono le possibilità di passare molte giornate insieme, notti, weekend, vacanze, far la spesa, andare all'Ikea e svegliarsi con la fiatella.
> Quindi due anni di relazione extra valgono tre mesi di una relazione tra persone libere.
> Chi deciderebbe di convivere dopo tre mesi?
> ...



:up:


----------



## ciliegia (7 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Ma ... Lui prima prima di ri/costruire,deve abbattere....Doppio lavoro,doppia fatica,doppie preoccupazioni; molto più agevole tentare di salvare capra e cavoli....Con un rischio per le coronarie.


Sì, questo ce l'ho chiaro  e a quanto pare, anche lui


----------



## stany (7 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Capisco...
> senza censura: un mondo di puttane e puttanieri...
> O un mondo di Ipazie e di Blaisi?


Mi sa che Ipa si incazza per la parafrasi....e ti manda a fare in cubo....


----------



## stany (7 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Sì, questo ce l'ho chiaro  e a quanto pare, anche lui


Lui non solo a quanto pare... Son tre volte che si tira indietro!


----------



## oriente70 (7 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> non sono capace a fare le supercazzole
> 
> EDIT: non cerco il post...non mi piacciono le bandiere...finisce che ci si finisce sotto...e si dimentica che le bandiere servono per segnare il vento e semmai sventolare stemmi e non per dire chi si è o a chi o cosa si appartiene


Quando facevo il militare e mi portarono varie volte  a rapporto dal comandante si  doveva salutare prima la bandiera e poi il capo.  All'epoca mi stava sui cosiddetti ma ora capisco il significato della bandiera,appartenere a uno stato o tifare una squadra O protestare per la pace. Una bandiera no è una manica a vento..


----------



## ciliegia (7 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Lui non solo a quanto pare... Son tre volte che si tira indietro!


Diciamo che gli si chiarisce il tutto all'improvviso, per poi riconfondersi


----------



## Outdider (7 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Diciamo che gli si chiarisce il tutto all'improvviso, per poi riconfondersi


Ma va? Sarà mica opportunista?


----------



## ipazia (7 Luglio 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Quando facevo il militare e mi portarono varie volte  a rapporto dal comandante si  doveva salutare prima la bandiera e poi il capo.  All'epoca mi stava sui cosiddetti ma ora capisco il significato della bandiera,appartenere a uno stato o tifare una squadra O protestare per la pace. Una bandiera no è una manica a vento..


Io rispetto le bandiere. Tutte. Dalla prima all'ultima, senza differenze perchè riconosco il sistema simbolico che rappresentano. (anche quando è talmente diverso dal mio da non riuscire a comprenderlo)

 (tanto che ho distinto le funzioni dello sventolare e del portare uno stemma). 

Ma appartengo a me stessa e al sistema naturale di cui sono piccola parte. 

Il resto sono sistemi simbolici, che posso più o meno condividere e appoggiare e addirittura per cui posso schierarmi (anche se non amo gli schieramenti)...ma a cui di certo non sento di appartenere. 

Sono volatili...stagionali, a prescindere dalla durata che può avere una stagione. 

E loro stessi appartengono ad un qualcosa di ben più ampio e inafferrabile. Di cui non si può semplicemente avere misura.


----------



## ipazia (7 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Mi sa che Ipa si incazza per la parafrasi....e ti manda a fare in cubo....


nah...

mi sono simpatiche le puttane e anche i puttanieri 

si sa con chi si ha a che fare. senza fronzoli e stronzate politically correct. 

Liberatorio direi :carneval:


----------



## ciliegia (7 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Ma va? Sarà mica opportunista?


Ah ecco, si dice 'opportunista'?


----------



## Blaise53 (7 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Ah ecco, si dice 'opportunista'?


Noooo. Prima ha fukkiato e poi ha pensato ai poveri bambini.


----------



## ipazia (7 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Noooo. Prima ha fukkiato e poi ha pensato ai poveri bambini.


sei un inzenzibbile!!!!!

lui è guidato dall'amore.....e la vita è dura...e poi deve decidere...e poi non lo sa...e poi provoca il dolllorre!!!

inzenzibbile che non sei altro!!


----------



## Outdider (7 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Ah ecco, si dice 'opportunista'?


Io sono educato e gentile...cazzo!


----------



## ciliegia (7 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Noooo. Prima ha fukkiato e poi ha pensato ai poveri bambini.


Vabbè, allora bisogna capirlo.


----------



## oriente70 (7 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io rispetto le bandiere. Tutte. Dalla prima all'ultima, senza differenze perchè riconosco il sistema simbolico che rappresentano. (anche quando è talmente diverso dal mio da non riuscire a comprenderlo)
> 
> (tanto che ho distinto le funzioni dello sventolare e del portare uno stemma).
> 
> ...


È vero ognuno di noi  libero e non appartiene a nessuno ognuno di noi è una piccola parte di un complesso sistema ... Una cosa certa che in questo complesso sistema non si è soli ..


----------



## Outdider (7 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Vabbè, allora bisogna capirlo.


Porello.....


----------



## ciliegia (7 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Porello.....


Infatti. Comincio anche a sentirmi un po' in colpa.


----------



## Skorpio (7 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Infatti. Comincio anche a sentirmi un po' in colpa.


Da quando hai letto qui..??... 

Dopo tutte le tr... Ehm....

Miracolo :rotfl:

Secondo me siete fatti l'uno x l 'altro :rotfl:


----------



## stany (7 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Diciamo che gli si chiarisce il tutto all'improvviso, per poi riconfondersi


Tirano più tre peli di foca (anacronistica: Oggi son depilate!) che una coppia di buoi.....Si diceva ai miei tempi.


----------



## Blaise53 (7 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Vabbè, allora bisogna capirlo.


Se i poveri cuccioli sono piccoli hanno bisogno del padre, vuoi far piangere queste povere creature?


----------



## ciliegia (7 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Da quando hai letto qui..??...
> 
> Dopo tutte le tr... Ehm....
> 
> ...


Ah ecco, perché non si capiva che era una battuta. Ok, se vuoi ti faccio un disegnino


----------



## Outdider (7 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Infatti. Comincio anche a sentirmi un po' in colpa.


Devi...devi.


----------



## ciliegia (7 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Tirano più tre peli di foca (anacronistica: Oggi son depilate!) che una coppia di buoi.....Si diceva ai miei tempi.


si dice ancora... e di solito il pelo è uno!


----------



## stany (7 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Che ti ridi? Già i propri sono una palla figurati i non propri. Sempre sul chi va la per cercare di far quadrare il tutto per non dare armi alla concorrenza........sciò sciò


Mi tocca quotare.....


----------



## ipazia (7 Luglio 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> È vero ognuno di noi  libero e non appartiene a nessuno ognuno di noi è una piccola parte di un complesso sistema ... Una cosa certa che in questo complesso sistema non si è soli ..


io penso si sia profondamente soli, invece...

ma penso anche che ci sia una gran distanza fra soli e isolati...

E l'isolamento è una condanna...

La solitudine, è una coccola e Casa. 

Son rognosa su queste cose [MENTION=7157]oriente70[/MENTION]...si appartiene apparentemente ad un sacco di cose...apparentemente...poi si scopre, uh, stupore!!, che non è così...

Si possono scegliere un sacco di appartenenze, per soddisfare una miriade di bisogni e per rispondere al bisogno fondamentale di rassicurazione...ma sono scelte. Decisioni. 

Appartenere a se stessi, e quindi ad un sistema molto più ampio delle semplici bandiere, quello no...non è una scelta. 

A noi decidere che sia un Dono di cui essere grati o una condanna da cui sfuggire tramite mille mediazioni...ma, a prescindere dal modo in cui si accoglie (o non accoglie quell'appartenenza), non c'è scelta. 

Il sistema delle bandiere...è una semplificazione...penso che l'orrifico faccia molta paura, oltre che essere affascinante...metterci dei filtri in mezzo tranquillizza di fronte all'immensità della nostra piccolezza. 

Penso che la libertà c'entri veramente poco in tutto questo


----------



## ciliegia (7 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Se i poveri cuccioli sono piccoli hanno bisogno del padre, vuoi far piangere queste povere creature?


Non sia mai!


----------



## ciliegia (7 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Devi...devi.


Mi pento, mi dolgo e mi tolgo. Ah no, mi aveva già tolta lui


----------



## stany (7 Luglio 2017)

Q





ipazia ha detto:


> Vero.
> 
> Neanche io.
> 
> ...


Dopo tanti esperimenti falliti....


----------



## Blaise53 (7 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Non sia mai!


Bene puoi chiuder il 3D.
Altro caso risolto signora maîtresse.
La signora cerasa da oggi non è più " la signora".


----------



## ipazia (7 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Q
> 
> Dopo tanti esperimenti falliti....


dopo tanti esperimenti falliti...? 

non ho capito...

uff...non capisco i sospesi!!! :incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Outdider (7 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Mi pento, mi dolgo e mi tolgo. Ah no, mi aveva già tolta lui


No fammi capire...t'aspettavi un mazzo di fiori?


----------



## ciliegia (7 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> No fammi capire...t'aspettavi un mazzo di fiori?


Non mi aspettavo il mazzo, ecco


----------



## ipazia (7 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Mi pento, mi dolgo e mi tolgo. Ah no, mi aveva già tolta lui


comunque sei stronzetta eh....

lui ti ama. Come puoi non riconoscerglielo????

Ti ama talmente tanto che non sa trattenere i suoi impeti d'amor per te...e allora te li vomita un po' addosso....

Ma tu lascia fare all'amore....verrai ripagata 

Scherzicchio...

Togliti tu, seriamente. 

Se vuoi una relazione, e mi pare sia questo tu desideri, cerca qualcuno che possa rispondere alla tua richiesta per il davvero. E non a parole. 

Mi sembra che tu te lo possa concedere, di desiderare. 

Sei sempre a tempo a scendere a patti coi tuoi desideri...

Io mi sono data i 52 anni. Se entro i 52 anni non ho trovato quel che mi soddisfa, allora ripiego. 

Ma fino a 52 anni, il discorso non si apre neanche. Del ripiego intendo.


----------



## Outdider (7 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Non mi aspettavo il mazzo, ecco


E quello ti ha dato...per ben 3 volte.


----------



## Skorpio (7 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Bene puoi chiuder il 3D.
> Altro caso risolto signora maîtresse.
> La signora cerasa da oggi non è più " la signora".


E anche oggi un altro matrimonio è salvo...

Un'altra famiglia si ritrova..  

Un altro pezzettino di società è risanato...

Un altro tassello nella lotta contro il male è messo...

È un altro nemico del comune benessere equilibrato si ritira sconfitto....

È tempo di ritirarsi, stanchi ma soddisfatti

È tempo di Aperol


----------



## ciliegia (7 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> comunque sei stronzetta eh....
> 
> lui ti ama. Come puoi non riconoscerglielo????
> 
> ...


Beh, si è già tolto lui. Non credo lo farà,mi conosce abbastanza, ma nel caso di nuovi 'conati d'amore' mi toglierò io.
Non volevo e non voglio una relazione, non voglio niente. La volevo con lui. Me ne farò una ragione.


----------



## flower7700 (7 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quindi due anni di relazione extra valgono tre mesi di una relazione tra persone libere.
> Chi deciderebbe di convivere dopo tre mesi?
> E il piccolo particolare di avere una persona da lasciare (che non è una lavatrice e ci soffre) famiglie e cerchia di amici da informare, abitazione e abitudini da cambiare... sciocchezze, chiunque è pronto.


:quoto:


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Il problema sono i figli, i soldi e i casini... secondo me ti ama eccome, ma la fifa dei casini è troppo grande


Eccome NON è abbastanza.


----------



## ciliegia (7 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> E quello ti ha dato...per ben 3 volte.


'la tocco piano' :rotfl:


----------



## ciliegia (7 Luglio 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Eccome NON è abbastanza.


Infatti.


----------



## Foglia (7 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> comunque sei stronzetta eh....lui ti ama. Come puoi non riconoscerglielo????Ti ama talmente tanto che non sa trattenere i suoi impeti d'amor per te...e allora te li vomita un po' addosso....Ma tu lascia fare all'amore....verrai ripagata Scherzicchio...Togliti tu, seriamente. Se vuoi una relazione, e mi pare sia questo tu desideri, cerca qualcuno che possa rispondere alla tua richiesta per il davvero. E non a parole. Mi sembra che tu te lo possa concedere, di desiderare. Sei sempre a tempo a scendere a patti coi tuoi desideri...Io mi sono data i 52 anni. Se entro i 52 anni non ho trovato quel che mi soddisfa, allora ripiego. Ma fino a 52 anni, il discorso non si apre neanche. Del ripiego intendo.


Che è sta storia dei 52 anni?


----------



## stany (7 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> dopo tanti esperimenti falliti...?
> 
> non ho capito...
> 
> uff...non capisco i sospesi!!! :incazzato::incazzato:


Dopo tante o poche,delusioni, non si crede più all'ideale dell'ammore.....ma prevale il cervello e la razionalità.


----------



## ipazia (7 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Beh, si è già tolto lui. Non credo lo farà,mi conosce abbastanza, ma *nel caso di nuovi 'conati d'amore' *mi toglierò io.
> Non volevo e non voglio una relazione, non voglio niente. La volevo con lui. Me ne farò una ragione.



sìì buona e caritatevole...lasciagli un secchio :carneval:

Se non vuoi niente, meglio ancora...sei aperta alle opportunità che la vita propone...ad avere gli occhi aperti non sono poche, le opportunità intendo...per niente


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Infatti.


Per curiosità, prima - ma non ricordo dove e fa troppo caldo per andare a recuperare la frase esatta - hai fatto riferimento a quello che ti diceva, che ti prometteva, garantendo - come dire - sull'elevato grado di attendibilità/profondità/sincerità di quello che, appunto, ti ha promesso in ben tre occasioni.
Puoi argomentare meglio sul punto ?


----------



## ipazia (7 Luglio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Che è sta storia dei 52 anni?


è una cosa fra il serio e il faceto...che discende dalla mia vecchia relazione, ma mi sono portata con me. 

Quando ho provato per mesi e mesi a motivare i motivi per cui secondo me la relazione era da chiudere, la sua risposta era unica: "sei matta. Ti è scoppiata una bomba in testa. Cerchi la luna. Non troverai MAI quel che desideri". 

Alla fine, sdrenata e spazientita, gli avevo risposto che ok. Forse aveva ragione lui. 
Ma mi sarei data fino ai 52 anni per cercare la luna. 

A quel punto avrei smesso e sarei tornata a più miti consigli. 

Ma fino ai 52 anni non avrei più riaperto il discorso. 
E avrei cercato la mia luna. Costasse quel che costasse. 

A me interessa morire soddisfatta...magari sdentata e piena di cicatrici e acciacchi...ma con una vita da accarezzare e anche su cui piangere, perchè no, volgendo lo sguardo all'indietro.


----------



## ipazia (7 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Dopo tante o poche,delusioni, non si crede più all'ideale dell'ammore.....ma prevale il cervello e la razionalità.



io non ho mai creduto all'ideale dell'amore...se devo essere molto sincera. 
Mi è sempre sembrato uno specchietto per le allodole. 

Ho sempre desiderato una persona con cui essere me. 
Semplicemente. 

E serve cervello e razionalità, ma anche emozioni e spiritualità. 
Ognuno dei tre piani ha la sua funzione...più che altro è complesso capire le funzioni di ogni piano e connettere tutto il sistema...

ma ho ancora all'incirca 12 anni di tempo


----------



## flower7700 (7 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Non mi aspettavo il mazzo, ecco


Quanto tempo è durata la tua relazione?


----------



## Foglia (7 Luglio 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Per curiosità, prima - ma non ricordo dove e fa troppo caldo per andare a recuperare la frase esatta - hai fatto riferimento a quello che ti diceva, che ti prometteva, garantendo - come dire - sull'elevato grado di attendibilità/profondità/sincerità di quello che, appunto, ti ha promesso in ben tre occasioni.
> Puoi argomentare meglio sul punto ?


Il punto - che a quanto pare [MENTION=7215]ciliegia[/MENTION] ha ben compreso - e' che al solito occorre distinguere l'ammmmorrre dall'amore. Comunque lo vogliate chiamare eh. Anche per non pronunciare quella parola. Il concetto non cambia. In altro 3d, leggevo che la signorina Silvani (non so come si chiami) ha dichiarato che Fantozzi sarebbe stato l'unico, ad amarla. Beh.... L'amore mi dispiace, ma non è univoco. Quando e' univoco non è reale. O meglio: non ha a che fare con una persona reale, ma con l'idealizzazione che se ne è fatto chi ama. E' opinabile che Fantozzi avrebbe amato la silvani in un rapporto non idealizzato. Così come non do' per scontato che ciliegia amerebbe l'amante che si trovasse un bel giorno a bussare alla sua porta con la valigia. Potrebbe essere. Ma anche no. Idem per Fantozzi.

Scusate la digressione, mi e' balenato sto "collegamento" un po' bislacco, con un altro post che ho letto.


----------



## ciliegia (7 Luglio 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Per curiosità, prima - ma non ricordo dove e fa troppo caldo per andare a recuperare la frase esatta - hai fatto riferimento a quello che ti diceva, che ti prometteva, garantendo - come dire - sull'elevato grado di attendibilità/profondità/sincerità di quello che, appunto, ti ha promesso in ben tre occasioni.
> Puoi argomentare meglio sul punto ?


non ricordo a cosa ti riferisci, provo a riassumere; mi ha detto cose enormi e promesso. L'attendibilità era data dal fatto che, per cose che non posso specificare, poteva benissimo trovarsi mille amanti facili piuttosto che complicarsi la vita con me. Evitando i dettagli, credimi sulla parola, la situazione era veramente difficile per lui per giustificare anche la migliore scopata del mondo, eppure, anche se poi si è rimangiato tutto, si è notevolmente complicato la vita finchè è durata.

So che è un discorso nebuloso ma è così


----------



## Brunetta (7 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Ma va? Sarà mica opportunista?


Come te?

Scusa ma davvero sembrate  "specchio riflesso"


----------



## ciliegia (7 Luglio 2017)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Quanto tempo è durata la tua relazione?


circa un anno


----------



## Divì (7 Luglio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> in Italia ci sono tante belle donne
> 
> belle donne che siano anche brave a letto ce ne sono un pò meno
> 
> ...


Quoto. Soprattutto il rasoio di Occam


----------



## Foglia (7 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> è una cosa fra il serio e il faceto...che discende dalla mia vecchia relazione, ma mi sono portata con me.
> 
> Quando ho provato per mesi e mesi a motivare i motivi per cui secondo me la relazione era da chiudere, la sua risposta era unica: "sei matta. Ti è scoppiata una bomba in testa. Cerchi la luna. Non troverai MAI quel che desideri".
> 
> ...



Allora ti auguro di aggiungere un 30 o un 40, a quel tuo 52. 
Il che significa non vivere di "ripieghi", ma seguendo il movimento della luna.


----------



## stany (7 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> io non ho mai creduto all'ideale dell'amore...se devo essere molto sincera.
> Mi è sempre sembrato uno specchietto per le allodole.
> 
> Ho sempre desiderato una persona con cui essere me.
> ...


Avevo capito ; del resto così la penso.Io credo alla fatalità di "incontrare" la persona giusta. Ed in questo avere la maturità necessaria a discriminare; ma ,purtroppo la componente irrazionale ,se non riconosciuta nel nostro sentire,ci porta a perpetuare i nostri comportamenti stereotipati.Per quello fai bene a redigere un paradigma con cui confrontare il bene ed il male,il dare e l'avere ,giorno per giorno,per non trovarti il cerino che ti sta bruciando le dita.


----------



## spleen (7 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> è una cosa fra il serio e il faceto...che discende dalla mia vecchia relazione, ma mi sono portata con me.
> 
> Quando ho provato per mesi e mesi a motivare i motivi per cui secondo me la relazione era da chiudere, la sua risposta era unica: "sei matta. Ti è scoppiata una bomba in testa. Cerchi la luna. Non troverai MAI quel che desideri".
> 
> ...


Ho la vaga impressione che nessuno muoia soddisfatto. E ho pure la vaga impressione che il momento di assaporare la vita, nel suo gusto dolce e anche spesso amaro sia una questione di presente, non di passato e nemmeno di futuro.
Ma mica perchè io sia un fautore a oltranza del "cogli l'attimo" che spesso mi sembra un sistema di vita ripiegato appunto a cercare sterilmente attimi....
Essenzialmente perchè un barlume spesso mi induce a vedermi dal di fuori e di percepire in una luce positiva il misteriosissimo mondo che tutto mi comprende.

Vabbè ho la modalità scazzamento attivata, ultimamente vedere un mucchietto di ossa che respirano non mi fa bene.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> non ricordo a cosa ti riferisci, provo a riassumere; mi ha detto cose enormi e promesso. L'attendibilità era data dal fatto che, per cose che non posso specificare, poteva benissimo trovarsi mille amanti facili piuttosto che complicarsi la vita con me. Evitando i dettagli, credimi sulla parola, la situazione era veramente difficile per lui per giustificare anche la migliore scopata del mondo, eppure, anche se poi si è rimangiato tutto, si è notevolmente complicato la vita finchè è durata.
> 
> So che è un discorso nebuloso ma è così


Che palle!

Ma tu ci credi davvero che volesse solo scopare?


----------



## Outdider (7 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Come te?
> 
> Scusa ma davvero sembrate  "specchio riflesso"


???? Hai mancato l'ora della medicina?


----------



## ipazia (7 Luglio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Allora ti auguro di aggiungere un 30 o un 40, a quel tuo 52.
> Il che significa non vivere di "ripieghi", ma seguendo il movimento della luna.


Grazie [MENTION=7069]Cielo[/MENTION] 
(e io ti auguro una luna tutta per te )

Io credo che i limiti abbiano una funzione ben precisa: definire, momentaneamente, i confini. Temporali e spaziali.

(e per tranquillizzare di fronte a situazioni che sembrano infinite in momenti di vita in cui si è talmente presi da sè da poter credere che l'infinito sia alla nostra portata )

Poi, il fatto che ci siano limiti non significa finire asserviti al limite stesso. 

Un limite, soggettivo, è fatto per essere superato. Se lo si desidera. 

L'importante svolga la sua funzione di limite fin tanto che serve. 
E altrettanto importante è non finire a servire il limite.


----------



## stany (7 Luglio 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Ho la vaga impressione che nessuno muoia soddisfatto. E ho pure la vaga impressione che il momento di assaporare la vita, nel suo gusto dolce e anche spesso amaro sia una questione di presente, non di passato e nemmeno di futuro.
> Ma mica perchè io sia un fautore a oltranza del "cogli l'attimo" che spesso mi sembra un sistema di vita ripiegato appunto a cercare sterilmente attimi....
> Essenzialmente perchè un barlume spesso mi induce a vedermi dal di fuori e di percepire in una luce positiva il misteriosissimo mondo che tutto mi comprende.
> 
> Vabbè ho la modalità scazzamento attivata, ultimamente vedere un mucchietto di ossa che respirano non mi fa bene.


Giorno per giorno....dobbiamo delimitare il nostro spazio.


----------



## Blaise53 (7 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> ???? Hai mancato l'ora della medicina?


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> non ricordo a cosa ti riferisci, provo a riassumere; mi ha detto cose enormi e promesso. L'attendibilità era data dal fatto che, per cose che non posso specificare, poteva benissimo trovarsi mille amanti facili piuttosto che complicarsi la vita con me. Evitando i dettagli, credimi sulla parola, la situazione era veramente difficile per lui per giustificare anche la migliore scopata del mondo, eppure, anche se poi si è rimangiato tutto, si è notevolmente complicato la vita finchè è durata.
> 
> So che è un discorso nebuloso ma è così


Nebulosissimo.
Dei dettagli avrebbero chiarito parecchio.
Vabbè...:up:


----------



## Brunetta (7 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Avevo capito ; del resto così la penso.Io credo alla fatalità di "incontrare" la persona giusta. Ed in questo avere la maturità necessaria a discriminare; ma ,purtroppo la componente irrazionale ,se non riconosciuta nel nostro sentire,ci porta a perpetuare i nostri comportamenti stereotipati.Per quello fai bene a redigere un paradigma con cui confrontare il bene ed il male,il dare e l'avere ,giorno per giorno,per non trovarti il cerino che ti sta bruciando le dita.


Non ho capito come contrastare i comportamenti stereotipati con i paradigmi.


----------



## ciliegia (7 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che palle!
> 
> Ma tu ci credi davvero che volesse solo scopare?


no, mi pare chiaro. Ma mi pare chiaro anche il resto.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> no, mi pare chiaro. Ma mi pare chiaro anche il resto.


Cos'è il resto che è chiaro?
Te l'hanno chiarito quelli, qui,  che hanno l'amante da anni e non hanno il coraggio di fare nessun cambiamento, neanche...crescere?


----------



## ciliegia (7 Luglio 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Nebulosissimo.
> Dei dettagli avrebbero chiarito parecchio.
> Vabbè...:up:


Hai ragione, lo so... ma pubblicamente è meglio di no


----------



## ipazia (7 Luglio 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Ho la vaga impressione che nessuno muoia soddisfatto. E ho pure la vaga impressione che il momento di assaporare la vita, nel suo gusto dolce e anche spesso amaro sia una questione di presente, non di passato e nemmeno di futuro.
> Ma mica perchè io sia un fautore a oltranza del "cogli l'attimo" che spesso mi sembra un sistema di vita ripiegato appunto a cercare sterilmente attimi....
> Essenzialmente perchè un barlume spesso mi induce a vedermi dal di fuori e di percepire in una luce positiva il misteriosissimo mondo che tutto mi comprende.
> 
> Vabbè ho la modalità scazzamento attivata, ultimamente vedere un mucchietto di ossa che respirano non mi fa bene.



Intanto un abbraccio stretto (poi fanne quel che vuoi...te lo regalo con grande piacere) 

Credo che la morte sia la mia motivazione alla vita...ricordarmi la morte, mi serve per ricordarmi che sono a tempo determinato. Che sono un dono io stessa per me stessa. Che spetta a me rendere onore e grazia al dono di me a me. 

Credo che la morte sia un fatto per non dimenticare. 

Sono piuttosto d'accordo con te...la morte arriva, e credo che la proposta dell'ultima partita si provi sempre a fargliela...anche chi ha giurato e spergiurato che non avrebbe fatto quella proposta. 
E forse è esattamente così che ha da essere...

Morte e Vita...non è un confronto pacifico....è piuttosto crudele, anzi...anche semplicemente osservando da spettatori. 

La ricerca dell'attimo...non è vivere il presente...io penso. 
Il presente non cogliere gli attimi (che mi sa di ansia, per teoria e pratica)...il presente è illuminare dove si hanno i piedi, credo....proprio per la meraviglia del tutto che ci comprende, a partire da dove si poggiano i piedi...


----------



## spleen (7 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Intanto un abbraccio stretto (poi fanne quel che vuoi...te lo regalo con grande piacere)   Credo che la morte sia la mia motivazione alla vita...ricordarmi la morte, mi serve per ricordarmi che sono a tempo determinato. Che sono un dono io stessa per me stessa. Che spetta a me rendere onore e grazia al dono di me a me.   Credo che la morte sia un fatto per non dimenticare.   Sono piuttosto d'accordo con te...la morte arriva, e credo che la proposta dell'ultima partita si provi sempre a fargliela...anche chi ha giurato e spergiurato che non avrebbe fatto quella proposta.  E forse è esattamente così che ha da essere...  Morte e Vita...non è un confronto pacifico....è piuttosto crudele, anzi...anche semplicemente osservando da spettatori.   La ricerca dell'attimo...non è vivere il presente...io penso.  Il presente non cogliere gli attimi (che mi sa di ansia, per teoria e pratica)...il presente è illuminare dove si hanno i piedi, credo....proprio per la meraviglia del tutto che ci comprende, a partire da dove si poggiano i piedi...


  Grazie.


----------



## stany (7 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> non ricordo a cosa ti riferisci, provo a riassumere; mi ha detto cose enormi e promesso. L'attendibilità era data dal fatto che, per cose che non posso specificare, poteva benissimo trovarsi mille amanti facili TipoTpiuttosto che complicarsi la vita con me. Evitando i dettagli, credimi sulla parola, la situazione era veramente difficile per lui per giustificare anche la migliore scopata del mondo, eppure, anche se poi si è rimangiato tutto, si è notevolmente complicato la vita finchè è durata.
> 
> So che è un discorso nebuloso ma è così


Tipo: "Guarda cara,ti porterei nella mia casa di Arcore ma,per ora potresti fare l'olgettina" 
(Poi è arrivata la Pascale che capisce di prezzi delle verdure -fagiolini - e t'ha fregato il posto).
Capiamo che tu non possa raccontarci i dettagli.....


----------



## ipazia (7 Luglio 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Grazie.


prego. 







te mi sei prezioso...grazie a te spleen


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Hai ragione, lo so... ma pubblicamente è meglio di no


'Pubblicamente'...e mica c'è il tuo nome e cognome ! 
A parte gli scherzi, un consiglio spassionato : per una migliore e più chiara comprensione della vicenda occorre necessariamente fornire tutti gli elementi fattuali e psicologici in proprio possesso.
Altrimenti, diventa difficile aiutare e dare il proprio contributo.
Nel tuo caso la situazione sembra più che chiara, mi interessava capire fin dove si fosse spinto con le promesse per inquadrare meglio il soggetto e la situazione nel complesso.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Luglio 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Ho la vaga impressione che nessuno muoia soddisfatto. E ho pure la vaga impressione che il momento di assaporare la vita, nel suo gusto dolce e anche spesso amaro sia una questione di presente, non di passato e nemmeno di futuro.
> Ma mica perchè io sia un fautore a oltranza del "cogli l'attimo" che spesso mi sembra un sistema di vita ripiegato appunto a cercare sterilmente attimi....
> Essenzialmente perchè un barlume spesso mi induce a vedermi dal di fuori e di percepire in una luce positiva il misteriosissimo mondo che tutto mi comprende.
> 
> Vabbè ho la modalità scazzamento attivata, ultimamente vedere un mucchietto di ossa che respirano non mi fa bene.


Non si è soddisfatti di morire, ma si può essere soddisfatti di aver vissuto.

http://www.demetra.org/index.php/i-...han-ku-e-il-mito-della-creazione-delluniverso


----------



## ciliegia (7 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Tipo: "Guarda cara,ti porterei nella mia casa di Arcore ma,per ora potresti fare l'olgettina"
> (Poi è arrivata la Pascale che capisce di prezzi delle verdure -fagiolini - e t'ha fregato il posto).
> Capiamo che tu non possa raccontarci i dettagli.....



Volevi scrivere 'mille amanti facili tipo te'?


----------



## Brunetta (7 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> ???? Hai mancato l'ora della medicina?


Mi dispiace, ma sono molto sana.

Siete voi che vi accanite su un uomo che non conoscete per sentirvi migliori.

Caspita migliori perché scopate in lungo e in largo! Fantastica posizione per giudicare gli altri.


----------



## ciliegia (7 Luglio 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> 'Pubblicamente'...e mica c'è il tuo nome e cognome !
> A parte gli scherzi, un consiglio spassionato : per una migliore e più chiara comprensione della vicenda occorre necessariamente fornire tutti gli elementi fattuali e psicologici in proprio possesso.
> Altrimenti, diventa difficile aiutare e dare il proprio contributo.
> Nel tuo caso la situazione sembra più che chiara, mi interessava capire fin dove si fosse spinto con le promesse per inquadrare meglio il soggetto e la situazione nel complesso.


quando racconti determinati dettagli non c'è bisogno di nome e cognome per essere riconosciuti, e la vicenda non riguarda solo me ma anche persone che sanno ed altre che non sanno


----------



## ipazia (7 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cos'è il resto che è chiaro?
> Te l'hanno chiarito *quelli, qui,  che hanno l'amante da anni e non hanno il coraggio di fare nessun cambiamento,* neanche...crescere?


...forse proprio quella è la risorsa...si riconosce quel che si conosce 

poi tutto può essere...e ogni banco può esser ribaltato...ma come si vede intorno, il ribaltamento banco non è pratica diffusa. 

Io (come te che in più avevi pure dei figli e più anni dietro) che l'ho ribaltato, proprio perchè l'ho ribaltato, so che non è scontato farlo. E non tutti hanno il desiderio concreto di farlo.

Sognano di farlo. Ma fra il sognare e il fare c'è di mezzo un bel po' di mare. 

Il punto, per chi in un qualche modo decide di attendere è riuscire a capire se quell'altro sta cercando un sognatore con cui star talvolta a guardare le stelle o altro. 
E non è comprensione da poco. 

Perchè nel frattempo la vita passa. 
E le attese hanno un grosso, grossissimo valore.

Secondo me, ovviamente.


----------



## stany (7 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho capito come contrastare i comportamenti stereotipati con i paradigmi.


Il comportamento stereotipato è inconscio ed inconsapevole.   Lo sforzo di adattarlo (il comportamento) ad un criterio consapevole (anche facendosi aiutare) confrontandolo nel quotidiano con un decalogo scritto apposta per noi,o ad uso e consumo generale,come direbbe o farebbe il buon padre di famiglia (o la nonna di twinpeaks) eviterebbe l'incorrere in situazioni di disagio.Al primo punto,per restare nel caso di specie: Mai con persone sposate....


----------



## Blaise53 (7 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> ???? Hai mancato l'ora della medicina?


Come ti permetti. Ricordati chi è


----------



## Brunetta (7 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...forse proprio quella è la risorsa...si riconosce quel che si conosce
> 
> poi tutto può essere...e ogni banco può esser ribaltato...ma come si vede intorno, il ribaltamento banco non è pratica diffusa.
> 
> ...


Concordo. Però non si possono attribuire agli altri, con disprezzo pure, la propria incoerenza e la propria vigliaccheria.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Il comportamento stereotipato è inconscio ed inconsapevole.   Lo sforzo di adattarlo (il comportamento) ad un criterio consapevole (anche facendosi aiutare) confrontandolo nel quotidiano con un decalogo scritto apposta per noi,o ad uso e consumo generale,come direbbe o farebbe il buon padre di famiglia (o la nonna di twinpeaks) eviterebbe l'incorrere in situazioni di disagio.Al primo punto,per restare nel caso di specie: Mai con persone sposate....


:up: W la nonna?


----------



## Blaise53 (7 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> quando racconti determinati dettagli non c'è bisogno di nome e cognome per essere riconosciuti, e la vicenda non riguarda solo me ma anche persone che sanno ed altre che non sanno


3 verticale. Ma che è la settimana enigmistica...mah.


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> quando racconti determinati dettagli non c'è bisogno di nome e cognome per essere riconosciuti, e la vicenda non riguarda solo me ma anche persone che sanno ed altre che non sanno


...addirittura !
Figure con rilevo 'pubblico' quindi...


----------



## stany (7 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Volevi scrivere 'mille amanti facili tipo te'?


Il fringuello mi pare un seriale....del resto,hai confermato che "qualche" storia durante il matrimonio già la ha avuta.
Magari mille amanti  no! E facili neppure ,altrimenti non si cruccerebbe così tanto da rendersi ridicolo col tira e molla,e tu potresti.come la pascale ,vincere il banco....ma così....eppoi manco i soldi ci sono ....(l'esempio era ironico data la tua riservatezza sulle circostanze della vicenda).
Al cuor non si comanda


----------



## ipazia (7 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Concordo. Però non si possono attribuire agli altri, con disprezzo pure, la propria incoerenza e la propria vigliaccheria.


vero. Ma neanche è sensato, secondo me, mettere sugli altri la speranza di un fare che non vien fatto nella maggioranza dei casi. 

Credo che di fondo sia piuttosto inutile tentare di analizzare quel che sente, o ha sentito, il lui di ciliegia...sono comunque tutte proiezioni nostre. 

In fondo è ciliegia che ha la necessità di comprendere come agire di fronte a questa situazione. Come si sente lei. E cosa lei desidera per se stessa. 

Oggettivamente, diciamoci la verità, uno che fa avanti e indietro come mangiar noccioline fra la moglie e l'amante, secondo me non è affidabile nè come marito nè come amante. 
E' uno che chiacchiera e al dire non fa seguire il fare. 

La comprensione viene dopo, secondo me, l'accettazione del fatto che questo nei fatti non fa fatti di nessun tipo. SE non perseguire il proprio interesse. E nessun giudizio in questo perseguire interesse. Ma almeno saperlo. 

L'amore qui, c'entra come i cavoli a merenda. Secondo me. 

Amore concreto. Intendo.

Se poi si vuol parlare di amor cortese è un altro discorso...ma siamo nei romanzi dell'amor cortese però. 
Non nella concretezza degli accadimenti che ciliegia riferisce. 

Stando a quel che lei racconta, non è che di questo tipo si può dir che sia uno che fa seguire il fare al dire. Che sia uno che rispetta la parola data, e men che meno che sia uno che fa promesse che sa di poter mantenere. 

Detto questo poi si può ipotizzare una o più motivazioni. Tenendo presente che sono ipotesi, che nascono da chi le pensa. E che probabilmente molto poco hanno a che vedere col tipo di ciliegia. 

Per le sue, dovrebbe scrivere lui. Neanche lei. 

Secondo me, ovviamente.


----------



## stany (7 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :up: W la nonna?


Ww il buonsenso!


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> 3 verticale. Ma che è la settimana enigmistica...mah.


Ma infatti...scusa [MENTION=7215]ciliegia[/MENTION] ma mi sorge spontanea la frase : 'ma chi cazzo sei, oh ?!?'
Tutto 'sto alone di mistero...
In Italia siamo più di 60 milioni e di situazioni come la tua (spiace dirlo ma è così) ce ne sono decine di migliaia, quindi più che cronaca fai statistica...


----------



## Orbis Tertius (7 Luglio 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Sei ossessionato...


un pochino... :rotfl:
oggi l'ho vista, mi ha confessato che, dopo l'atto (o meglio, la serie di atti), neanche un sms...
Sono passate 3 settimane...
la domanda mi è venuta spontanea: ti ha lasciato la mancetta sul comodino?
Ma faccio come dice skorpio, pedalare, godere e muto


----------



## Blaise53 (7 Luglio 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ma infatti...scusa [MENTION=7215]ciliegia[/MENTION] ma mi sorge spontanea la frase : 'ma chi cazzo sei, oh ?!?'
> Tutto 'sto alone di mistero...
> In Italia siamo più di 60 milioni e di situazioni come la tua (spiace dirlo ma è così) ce ne sono decine di migliaia, quindi più che  cronaca fai statistica...


E credo che la conoscenza del forum ormai è fatta. Resta una sola cosa cerasella ci fa


----------



## oriente70 (7 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> io penso si sia profondamente soli, invece...
> 
> ma penso anche che ci sia una gran distanza fra soli e isolati...
> 
> ...


La libertà c'entra si è liberi di stare isolati o in compagnia , si è liberi di seguire qualsiasi bandiera o nessuna, di amare e di tradire (questo è per il forum). Nessuno viene isolato casomai ci si isola per nostra scelta.


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> un pochino... :rotfl:
> oggi l'ho vista, mi ha confessato che, dopo l'atto (o meglio, la serie di atti), neanche un sms...
> Sono passate 3 settimane...
> la domanda mi è venuta spontanea: ti ha lasciato la mancetta sul comodino?
> Ma faccio come dice skorpio, pedalare, godere e muto


Bella m***a il tipo, eh ?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (7 Luglio 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Bella m***a il tipo, eh ?


Detto la stessa cosa: ma almeno un messaggio finto la sera, della serie "è stato bello", neanche quello?
Neanche. E l'educazione?
L'ha trattata come una escort: un po' le sta bene, un po' mi ha sinceramente urtato.
L'arroganza del denaro!
Alla fine avevo ragione io: si era fatto un film, ha preso la pioggia gelata ed è tornata al caldo.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> vero. Ma neanche è sensato, secondo me, mettere sugli altri la speranza di un fare che non vien fatto nella maggioranza dei casi.
> 
> Credo che di fondo sia piuttosto inutile tentare di analizzare quel che sente, o ha sentito, il lui di ciliegia...sono comunque tutte proiezioni nostre.
> 
> ...


A me dà fastidio il  "lui è uno stronzo" e così abbiamo capito tutto.


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Detto la stessa cosa: ma almeno un messaggio finto la sera, della serie "è stato bello", neanche quello?
> Neanche. E l'educazione?
> L'ha trattata come una escort: un po' le sta bene, un po' mi ha sinceramente urtato.
> L'arroganza del denaro!
> Alla fine avevo ragione io: si era fatto un film, ha preso la pioggia gelata ed è tornata al caldo.


Beh, ne ha avuti parecchi a quanto hai scritto.
Prima o poi lo stronzo-stronzo lo doveva beccare....
Soprattutto se si concede con relativa facilità (questo non lo so ma lo immagino)


----------



## ipazia (7 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me dà fastidio il  "lui è uno stronzo" e così abbiamo capito tutto.


Lui è uno stronzo, che in sè non significa niente fra l'altro, che per me è stronzo uno che magari per te non lo è, e viceversa, penso possa essere un punto di partenza. 

giusto per uscire un momentino dalla dinamica per cui ciliegia, o chiunque al suo posto, sente il bruciore del rifiuto. 

E' come mettere un paletto. 

Concordo con te che fermarsi lì, non serve a niente. 

E non tanto perchè non si capisce l'altro (cosa di cui dubito sempre di più la possibilità fra l'altro) ma perchè non si capisce come e perchè ci si è messi in una situazione del genere. Che ha portato comunque sofferenza. 

Quel che io vedo come spreco, se devo essere sincera, è sprecare il dolore. Rendere inutile un dolore utile cercando di sfuggirlo usando l'altro come alibi. 

Ma quando ci si è mescolati con l'altro, senza veder bene le immagini che si sono messe fuori, e reciprocamente addosso, serve rimettere distanza. 

E poi da lì cominciare a guardare. 

Secondo me. 

Insomma, per fare sintesi, stronzo come conclusione è come darsi nei denti da soli. 
Stronzo come punto di partenza per imparare e usare il proprio dolore, appropriarsene per migliorare anche la qualità della propria vita è darsi una opportunità di evoluzione.


----------



## trilobita (7 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> comunque sei stronzetta eh....
> 
> lui ti ama. Come puoi non riconoscerglielo????
> 
> ...


Povero G.
Gli esami non finiscono mai.....


----------



## ipazia (7 Luglio 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> La libertà c'entra si è liberi di stare isolati o in compagnia , si è liberi di seguire qualsiasi bandiera o nessuna, di amare e di tradire (questo è per il forum). Nessuno viene isolato casomai ci si isola per nostra scelta.


Quanto pesa un grammo di libertà (cit) 

Credo che la libertà, come la felicità, siano sovrastimate. 

Non siamo liberi, più di quanto non siamo prigionieri. 

E fra l'altro non potremmo essere liberi se non fossimo prigionieri. E viceversa. 



Sono i bisogni...che bisogno c'è di una bandiera? 
NOn che non ce ne sia bisogno...anzi. MA il fulcro è che la bandiera sia al servizio di chi la sceglie, e non viceversa. 

Se no si è prigionieri pure della bandiera, ma non per la bandiera...perchè si è prigionieri dell'isolamento dai propri bisogni. 

Paradossalmente, la libertà equivale all'accettazione di una qualche forma di mancanza di libertà...

Concordo sul fatto che l'isolamento sia una scelta...non però fra isolamento e compagnia. 

Ma fra reazione e azione.


----------



## ipazia (7 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Povero G.
> Gli esami non finiscono mai.....


Povero G.??????

E' un valutatore implacabile. E non fa il minimo sconto. 

Io sono comprensiva, a suo confronto...

(la sua implacabilità è una delle cose che mi scioglie )


----------



## trilobita (7 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Povero G.??????
> 
> E' un valutatore implacabile. E non fa il minimo sconto.
> 
> ...


Ora ho capito finalmente chi impugna il gatto a nove code...


----------



## twinpeaks (7 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che palle!
> 
> Ma tu ci credi davvero che volesse solo scopare?


Nessuno vuole "solo scopare", perchè "solo scopare" non esiste proprio. Uno se lo può dire, può pagarsi una donna che non rivedrà mai più, fare un'orgia con 59 sconosciuti, eccetera eccetera, ma quando è lì, non vuole "solo scopare". Come minimo vuole inscenare il cerimoniale "sesso e null'altro", che è eccitante perchè degrada e oggettiva gli amanti. L'animalità pura è una utopia, non ci riusciremo mai a essere bestie. Possiamo recitare la bestia, questo sì.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (7 Luglio 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Beh, ne ha avuti parecchi a quanto hai scritto.
> Prima o poi lo stronzo-stronzo lo doveva beccare....
> Soprattutto se si concede con relativa facilità (questo non lo so ma lo immagino)


Immagini bene . Ed è una cosa che mi ripeto spesso: se non fosse stata facile da abbordare non starei con lei.


----------



## ipazia (7 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ora ho capito finalmente chi impugna il gatto a nove code...


il gatto a nove code ha due impugnature...

se lo si maneggia per davvero...e non per pratica esteriore


----------



## Brunetta (7 Luglio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Nessuno vuole "solo scopare", perchè "solo scopare" non esiste proprio. Uno se lo può dire, può pagarsi una donna che non rivedrà mai più, fare un'orgia con 59 sconosciuti, eccetera eccetera, ma quando è lì, non vuole "solo scopare". Come minimo vuole inscenare il cerimoniale "sesso e null'altro", che è eccitante perchè degrada e oggettiva gli amanti. L'animalità pura è una utopia, non ci riusciremo mai a essere bestie. Possiamo recitare la bestia, questo sì.


Appunto.


----------



## ipazia (7 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Appunto.


Appunto...ma il punto è esattamente il cerimoniale inscenato dagli attori...

Se inscenano due cerimoniali diversi, senza neanche saperlo, la vedo difficile poi intendersi anche su cosa mangiare a colazione. 

E capita che finisce che ognuno mangia quel che vuole, credendo che quella sia libertà e accettazione reciproca.


----------



## ipazia (7 Luglio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Nessuno vuole "solo scopare", perchè "solo scopare" non esiste proprio. Uno se lo può dire, può pagarsi una donna che non rivedrà mai più, fare un'orgia con 59 sconosciuti, eccetera eccetera, ma quando è lì, non vuole "solo scopare". Come minimo vuole inscenare il cerimoniale "sesso e null'altro", che è eccitante perchè degrada e oggettiva gli amanti. L'animalità pura è una utopia, non ci riusciremo mai a essere bestie. *Possiamo recitare la bestia, questo sì*.


Serve saper di non esserlo, bestie intendo, sapendo di averne in sè una parte, per poter recitare...

Il rischio che vedo io, non tanto rischio per la verità, è finir vittima della bestia che neanche è pienamente bestia...con quel che comporta in termini di crudeltà tutta umana. Specie specifica proprio. 

Secondo me.


----------



## twinpeaks (7 Luglio 2017)

Aggiungo che definire l'amante di  [MENTION=7215]ciliegia[/MENTION] "uno stronzo" non è illuminante, anche se viene spontaneo. Da quel che lei ci racconta, il suo problema non è la stronzaggine, perchè - almeno nel mio vocabolario - uno stronzo, in quelle circostanze, sarebbe per esempio uno che banalmente dice "ti amo" per facilitarsi le operazioni o anche solo per vedere che effetto fa, ma sa benissimo di non amare.

Quest'uomo invece sembra qualcosa di meglio e qualcosa di peggio di "uno stronzo". Vediamo:

1) si impegna a fondo, facendo correre seri rischi alla sua stabilità, per conquistare Ciliegia, e conquistarla anima e corpo. Diagnosi a distanza: è innamorato cotto. Di chi sia innamorato cotto lo teniamo in sospeso, perchè probabilmente non lo sa bene neanche lui, come del resto capita spesso. Di Ciliegia? Dell'amore? Della nostalgia della sua giovinezza? Del brivido del rischio, perchè si sente impaludato? Chissà.

2) Ciliegia è fortemente attratta da lui, ma l'iniziativa "grande amore" non è sua. E' di lui, che la spinge fino a impegnarsi con promesse che hanno, come effetto immediato (e non si sa quanto voluto, io penso molto) quello di provocare una risposta simmetrica in Ciliegia, che sente espandersi i polmoni nel grande respiro della speranza di amare, amare sul serio, senza aggettivi qualificativi, retropensieri, dubbi; amare riamata, riamare amata. Di carote più prelibate da far penzolare davanti al musetto di una donna, o di un uomo, ce ne sono pochine.

3) E qui, probabilmente, al momento in cui Ciliegia ricambia per intero, l'uomo al quale staranno fischiando le orecchie fa un paragone tra il se stesso evocato da questo grande amore in potenza, e il se stesso che vede ogni mattina mentre si rade. L'agnizione è folgorante: "Non sono io quello."

4) Scappa. 

E' uno stronzo costui? Direi piuttosto che difetta di realismo e volontà, cioè che, tecnicamente, ha disturbi narcisitici della personalità, vulgo si accorge molto di rado dell'esistenza altrui pur riuscendo a comunicare una intensa empatia,e anche a manipolare gli altri e se stesso. 
Il decorso operativo è = a quello dello stronzo, ma le motivazioni mi paiono diverse, e diverso anche il dolore di Ciliegia, che invece di dirsi "Che stupida sono stata!" si dirà "Che spreco!"


----------



## twinpeaks (7 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Serve saper di non esserlo, bestie intendo, sapendo di averne in sè una parte, per poter recitare...
> 
> Il rischio che vedo io, non tanto rischio per la verità, è finir vittima della bestia che neanche è pienamente bestia...con quel che comporta in termini di crudeltà tutta umana. Specie specifica proprio.
> 
> Secondo me.


Sì, solo noi siamo crudeli.


----------



## ipazia (7 Luglio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Sì, solo noi siamo crudeli.


sì. Terribilmente. 

A volte penso che riuscire ad essere un po' più autenticamente bestie...ci renderebbe un po' migliori.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Luglio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Aggiungo che definire l'amante di  @_ciliegia_ "uno stronzo" non è illuminante, anche se viene spontaneo. Da quel che lei ci racconta, il suo problema non è la stronzaggine, perchè - almeno nel mio vocabolario - uno stronzo, in quelle circostanze, sarebbe per esempio uno che banalmente dice "ti amo" per facilitarsi le operazioni o anche solo per vedere che effetto fa, ma sa benissimo di non amare.
> 
> Quest'uomo invece sembra qualcosa di meglio e qualcosa di peggio di "uno stronzo". Vediamo:
> 
> ...


Potrebbe essere un copione simile anche quello di ciliegia.


----------



## Outdider (7 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi dispiace, ma sono molto sana.
> 
> Siete voi che vi accanite su un uomo che non conoscete per sentirvi migliori.
> 
> Caspita migliori perché scopate in lungo e in largo! Fantastica posizione per giudicare gli altri.


tu non lo fai? Mi spieghi come fai a sapere queste cose? Lo deduci da cosa?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (7 Luglio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Nessuno vuole "solo scopare", perchè "solo scopare" non esiste proprio. Uno se lo può dire, può pagarsi una donna che non rivedrà mai più, fare un'orgia con 59 sconosciuti, eccetera eccetera, ma quando è lì, non vuole "solo scopare". Come minimo vuole inscenare il cerimoniale "sesso e null'altro", che è eccitante perchè degrada e oggettiva gli amanti. L'animalità pura è una utopia, non ci riusciremo mai a essere bestie. Possiamo recitare la bestia, questo sì.


Mi inchino, senza ironia


----------



## Brunetta (7 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> tu non lo fai? Mi spieghi come fai a sapere queste cose? Lo deduci da cosa?


Quali cose?
Io so di voi quello che VOI avete detto, con tutti i limiti di chi si racconta (e se la racconta). Del tipo di ciliegia invece sapete quello che ha detto lei.


----------



## twinpeaks (7 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> sì. Terribilmente.
> 
> A volte penso che riuscire ad essere un po' più autenticamente bestie...ci renderebbe un po' migliori.


Purtroppo ci è impossibile.


----------



## twinpeaks (7 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Potrebbe essere un copione simile anche quello di ciliegia.


Certo. Chi lo sa? Anche se da quanto dice, la forza trainante di questo amore fallito non è stata lei.


----------



## Outdider (7 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quali cose?
> Io so di voi quello che VOI avete detto, con tutti i limiti di chi si racconta (e se la racconta). Del tipo di ciliegia invece sapete quello che ha detto lei.


Appunto...e noi su quello discutiamo. Se lei racconta fuffa sulla fuffa discutiamo...


----------



## ipazia (7 Luglio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Purtroppo ci è impossibile.


Lo so...

Serve farci pace, o almeno a me è servito...fare pace con questo impossibile e con la mia umanità.


----------



## Outdider (7 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quali cose?
> Io so di voi quello che VOI avete detto, con tutti i limiti di chi si racconta (e se la racconta). Del tipo di ciliegia invece sapete quello che ha detto lei.


Mi hai dato dell'opportunista o sbaglio? Come fai a sapere che lo sono? hai discusso con qualcuno che mi conosce? O stai iniziando ad accanirti contro un altra persona...


----------



## twinpeaks (7 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Lo so...
> 
> Serve farci pace, o almeno a me è servito...fare pace con questo impossibile e con la mia umanità.



Sì. Non è facile, effettivamente, perchè l'animalità sarebbe un grande sollievo e riposo, e inoltre ci riporta alla prima infanzia, quando comunicavamo più facilmente con gli animali, anche i più lontani da noi. Ma la coscienza, specie la coscienza adulta, che gli animali (e i bambini) percepiscono, a ragione, come un pericoloso prodigio, una potenza tagliente, finchè resta viva ci vieta l'accesso a quell'Eden, come la spada fiammeggiante dell'Angelo.


----------



## ipazia (7 Luglio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Sì. Non è facile, effettivamente, perchè *l'animalità sarebbe un grande sollievo e riposo*, e inoltre ci riporta alla prima infanzia, quando comunicavamo più facilmente con gli animali, anche i più lontani da noi. Ma *la coscienza*, specie la coscienza adulta, che gli animali (e i bambini) percepiscono, a ragione, come un pericoloso prodigio, *una potenza tagliente, finchè resta viva ci vieta l'accesso a quell'Eden*, come la spada fiammeggiante dell'Angelo.


Già...sollievo e riposo

Io penso serva imparare la mancanza dell'Eden...imparare a sentire la mancanza, e riposare nella mancanza...che può essere un sollievo, quando si smette di combattere...e si depone la spada


----------



## ciliegia (7 Luglio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Aggiungo che definire l'amante di  [MENTION=7215]ciliegia[/MENTION] "uno stronzo" non è illuminante, anche se viene spontaneo. Da quel che lei ci racconta, il suo problema non è la stronzaggine, perchè - almeno nel mio vocabolario - uno stronzo, in quelle circostanze, sarebbe per esempio uno che banalmente dice "ti amo" per facilitarsi le operazioni o anche solo per vedere che effetto fa, ma sa benissimo di non amare.
> 
> Quest'uomo invece sembra qualcosa di meglio e qualcosa di peggio di "uno stronzo". Vediamo:
> 
> ...


92 minuti di applausi.
No, dico davvero, complimenti. Mi torna ogni tua singola parola e non avrei mai saputo esprimerle meglio.


----------



## Skorpio (7 Luglio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Sì. Non è facile, effettivamente, perchè l'animalità sarebbe un grande sollievo e riposo, e inoltre ci riporta alla prima infanzia, quando comunicavamo più facilmente con gli animali, anche i più lontani da noi. Ma la coscienza, specie la coscienza adulta, che gli animali (e i bambini) percepiscono, a ragione, come un pericoloso prodigio, una potenza tagliente, finchè resta viva ci vieta l'accesso a quell'Eden, come la spada fiammeggiante dell'Angelo.


Eh sì.. sarebbe la fine di ogni conflitto interno

La fine della scelta. 

Chi è senza scelta, come una bestia, non ha il problema di scegliere.

Sarebbe bello, ma non si può.

L'essere umano ha la fregatura che deve fare scelte, e sacrificare suo malgrado parti di se, in specifici contesti. Sempre


----------



## twinpeaks (7 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> 92 minuti di applausi.
> No, dico davvero, complimenti. Mi torna ogni tua singola parola e non avrei mai saputo esprimerle meglio.


Grazie. Mi spiace che il contenuto non sia più allegro per te, ma sento che non sei fragile, altrimenti saresti più ironica.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Appunto...e noi su quello discutiamo. Se lei racconta fuffa sulla fuffa discutiamo...


Io intendevo una cosa più complessa.
Basta pensare a Pirandello in "Così è, se vi pare" per capire che in ogni vicenda ci sono diversi punti di vista.
Io credo che si possa parlare di chi è l'interlocutore per capire cosa pensa e cosa pensa che sia giusto per lui.
Stabilire che chi si relaziona con l'interlocutore sia buono/cattivo mi sembra inutile. Anzi mi pare che sia un modo per sviare dalla questione principale che è cosa pensa e vuole chi scrive.
Per dire io parlo con te e di te, perché sei tu che hai posto il tuo problema. Liquidare la tua lei (moglie o amante è uguale) con noiosa o puttanone non ti serve a niente.
Ugualmente rispecchiarsi nella vicenda di ciliegia per dirle che lui è solo uno che vuole scopare dice solo di voi e del vostro bisogno di semplificare per non capire una virgola in più di voi stessi.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Mi hai dato dell'opportunista o sbaglio? Come fai a sapere che lo sono? hai discusso con qualcuno che mi conosce? O stai iniziando ad accanirti contro un altra persona...


Se pensi che io possa accanirmi mi fai ridere, ma la posso chiudere qui.
Opportunista è un termine che neppure uso, come non uso ipocrita, cornuto e altri.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Luglio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Sì. Non è facile, effettivamente, perchè l'animalità sarebbe un grande sollievo e riposo, e inoltre ci riporta alla prima infanzia, quando comunicavamo più facilmente con gli animali, anche i più lontani da noi. Ma la coscienza, specie la coscienza adulta, che gli animali (e i bambini) percepiscono, a ragione, come un pericoloso prodigio, una potenza tagliente, finchè resta viva ci vieta l'accesso a quell'Eden, come la spada fiammeggiante dell'Angelo.


Mi hai fatto venire in mente un film/fiction (non ero in grado di distinguere) che avevo visto da piccolissima (irrilevante il titolo del resto, come per la fiction con cui inizia il suo libro Le mani della madre Recalcati) in cui vi era un bambino muto che capiva/dialogava con gli animali. Poi in seguito a una operazione poteva parlare, ma non capiva più gli animali. Avevo pianto in modo inconsolabile.


----------



## twinpeaks (7 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi hai fatto venire in mente un film/fiction (non ero in grado di distinguere) che avevo visto da piccolissima (irrilevante il titolo del resto, come per la fiction con cui inizia il suo libro Le mani della madre Recalcati) in cui vi era un bambino muto che capiva/dialogava con gli animali. Poi in seguito a una operazione poteva parlare, ma non capiva più gli animali. Avevo pianto in modo inconsolabile.


Tu invece mi hai fatto ricordare un aneddoto di mia figlia sui tre anni. Le si è posata una libellula su una mano, e hanno giocato insieme per un quarto d'ora, l'insetto le passeggiava addosso, sembrava che si parlassero. Chissà che si dicevano...


----------



## trilobita (7 Luglio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Tu invece mi hai fatto ricordare un aneddoto di mia figlia sui tre anni. Le si è posata una libellula su una mano, e hanno giocato insieme per un quarto d'ora, l'insetto le passeggiava addosso, sembrava che si parlassero. Chissà che si dicevano...


Ti garantisco che quella libellula,se si fosse posata sulla mano del mio nipotino a tre anni,non avrebbe avuto manco il tempo di sbattere le ali.....


----------



## Brunetta (7 Luglio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Tu invece mi hai fatto ricordare un aneddoto di mia figlia sui tre anni. Le si è posata una libellula su una mano, e hanno giocato insieme per un quarto d'ora, l'insetto le passeggiava addosso, sembrava che si parlassero. Chissà che si dicevano...


:angelo:


----------



## Brunetta (7 Luglio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Tu invece mi hai fatto ricordare un aneddoto di mia figlia sui tre anni. Le si è posata una libellula su una mano, e hanno giocato insieme per un quarto d'ora, l'insetto le passeggiava addosso, sembrava che si parlassero. Chissà che si dicevano...


Io avuto un periodo infantile di amore per gli insetti, prevalentemente formiche, ma anche maggiolini e lucciole


----------



## ipazia (7 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ti garantisco che quella libellula,se si fosse posata sulla mano del mio nipotino a tre anni,non avrebbe avuto manco il tempo di sbattere le ali.....


Perchè?????


----------



## twinpeaks (7 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ti garantisco che quella libellula,se si fosse posata sulla mano del mio nipotino a tre anni,non avrebbe avuto manco il tempo di sbattere le ali.....


Non per nulla nella fiaba ad ammansire le fiere e cavalcare gli unicorni non è un maschio ma una femmina, vergine.


----------



## ipazia (7 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io avuto un periodo infantile di amore per gli insetti, prevalentemente formiche, ma anche maggiolini e lucciole



Io anche adesso 

E ho una ammirazione tutta particolare per i ragni...sono incredibili! 
Le loro ragnatele sono una cosa spettacolare...non penso che un qualunque umano sia in grado, con le sue sole mani (e forse neanche con la tecnologia) di costruire un'opera come una ragnatela...

Ogni volta che ne vedo una, mi meraviglio...

E in taverna ho il ragno Astolfo...o almeno credo sia sempre lui...per me in ogni caso, in taverna c'è il ragno Astolfo che lavora...in alcuni momenti, mi sembra pure rassicurante, sapere che lui è sotto che tesse...

(e questa credo sia una eredità di mio padre...oggi, mentre tagliavamo la legna, salvavamo gli scorpioni che c'erano in mezzo ed eravamo soddisfatti come due ragazzini...il tutto alternando porchi da boscaioli e perdendo litri e litri di sudore...liberatorio :rotfl


----------



## Blaise53 (7 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Appunto...e noi su quello discutiamo. Se lei racconta fuffa sulla fuffa discutiamo...


Sentit' a' me' cerasa e' na' figlia e' ndrocchis.


----------



## ciliegia (7 Luglio 2017)

[MENTION=7008]twinpeaks[/MENTION] ma secondo te la moglie che se lo è ripreso (tra l'altro per tre volte) dopo che lui stava per lasciarla per un'altra, adesso, cosa pensa e come se la vive?
Nel senso: probabilmente lo conosce bene e sapeva che sarebbe tornato all'ovile, ma adesso? Sarei molto curiosa di vedere la loro quotidianità e ascoltare i loro discorsi...


----------



## Blaise53 (7 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ti garantisco che quella libellula,se si fosse posata sulla mano del mio nipotino a tre anni,non avrebbe avuto manco il tempo di sbattere le ali.....


Azz' di chi ha preso dal padre?


----------



## trilobita (7 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Perchè?????


Perché quello è un assassino!!!!
L'anticristo a quello gli fa un baffo....
Ora si sta tranquillizzando,ma quando venivano a trovarmi,la mia principessa(ndr.la mia cagnolina),si nascondeva terrorizzata sotto il letto e ne usciva solo ore dopo che se ne erano andati...


----------



## Brunetta (7 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io anche adesso
> 
> E ho una ammirazione tutta particolare per i ragni...sono incredibili!
> Le loro ragnatele sono una cosa spettacolare...non penso che un qualunque umano sia in grado, con le sue sole mani (e forse neanche con la tecnologia) di costruire un'opera come una ragnatela...
> ...


http://www.elicriso.it/it/mitologia_ambiente/aracne/


----------



## trilobita (7 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Azz' di chi ha preso dal padre?


No,sicuro.
Dici dal postino?


----------



## ipazia (7 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Perché quello è un assassino!!!!
> L'anticristo a quello gli fa un baffo....
> Ora si sta tranquillizzando,ma quando venivano a trovarmi,la mia principessa(ndr.la mia cagnolina),si nascondeva terrorizzata sotto il letto e ne usciva solo ore dopo che se ne erano andati...


stiam parlando della stessa cosa?

io parlo di libellule...

questa cosetta qui...






(sappi che sto sghignazzando...musicisti jazzisti...umpf..:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl


----------



## Blaise53 (7 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> No,sicuro.
> Dici dal postino?


Ha suonato quante volte l'amante di cerasella ha fatto marcia indietro?


----------



## trilobita (7 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> stiam parlando della stessa cosa?
> 
> io parlo di libellule...
> 
> ...


Vendetta!Tremenda.....


----------



## trilobita (7 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ha suonato quante volte l'amante di cerasella ha fatto marcia indietro?


Boh!Ormai sono tutti musicisti....


----------



## ipazia (7 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> http://www.elicriso.it/it/mitologia_ambiente/aracne/


sì...conosco...

pensa gli uomini...che bisogno di mettersi al centro...da sempre...


----------



## ipazia (7 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Vendetta!Tremenda.....


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

solo libellule...o sei ampie vedute riguardo altri insetti? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

(scusami se rido...non è per prendere in giro...giuro...mia sorella è terrorizzata dagli insetti...quando abbiam vissuto insieme, l'ho più volte salvata da ragni terrificanti e aggressivissimi!!! :rotfl:...G. anche, con gli insetti..mi fa rotolare...io li prendo in mano e lui arretra...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl


EDIT: se poi questa cosa la unisco alla questione delle fiere da ammansire e della vergine....basta...vado a fare la doccia...grazie!! sto davvero sghignazzando di gusto :rotfl::rotfl:...dopo gliela dico delle bestie pericolose e delle vergini che ammansiscono:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl


----------



## trilobita (7 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> solo libellule...o sei ampie vedute riguardo altri insetti? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


----------



## Outdider (7 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Perché quello è un assassino!!!!
> L'anticristo a quello gli fa un baffo....
> Ora si sta tranquillizzando,ma quando venivano a trovarmi,la mia principessa(ndr.la mia cagnolina),si nascondeva terrorizzata sotto il letto e ne usciva solo ore dopo che se ne erano andati...


Allora è un figaccione....


----------



## Divì (7 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io invece penso che una relazione extra è comunque una relazione.
> Solo che contrariamente alle relazioni tra persone libere non ci sono le possibilità di passare molte giornate insieme, notti, weekend, vacanze, far la spesa, andare all'Ikea e svegliarsi con la fiatella.
> Quindi due anni di relazione extra valgono tre mesi di una relazione tra persone libere.
> Chi deciderebbe di convivere dopo tre mesi?
> ...


:quoto:


----------



## francoff (7 Luglio 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> :quoto:


Ciao divi'


----------



## Brunetta (7 Luglio 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> :quoto:


Bella faccina :rotfl:


----------



## Blaise53 (8 Luglio 2017)

Cerasella dove sei? We con l'onorevole ?


----------



## ciliegia (8 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Cerasella dove sei? We con l'onorevole ?


Macchè, te l'ho detto che i miei amanti oltre a non volermi sono pure squattrinati...


----------



## Outdider (8 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Macchè, te l'ho detto che i miei amanti oltre a non volermi sono pure squattrinati...


Ragazza, l'alternativa e Lourdes a sto punto


----------



## ciliegia (8 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Ragazza, l'alternativa e Lourdes a sto punto


Per chiedere il miracolo o per farmi suora? Magari entrambe


----------



## Outdider (8 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Per chiedere il miracolo o per farmi suora? Magari entrambe


Farti suora no, sarebbe una grande perdita a livello umano...il miracolo sicuramente visto e considerato li attiri tutti tu.


----------



## ciliegia (8 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Farti suora no, sarebbe una grande perdita a livello umano...il miracolo sicuramente visto e considerato li attiri tutti tu.


In quest'ottica vedo più probabile il convento che il miracolo


----------



## Outdider (8 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> In quest'ottica vedo più probabile il convento che il miracolo


Hai ragione quì trattasi di miracolo a sto punto


----------



## ciliegia (8 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Hai ragione quì trattasi di miracolo a sto punto


Aspetta ieri avevo posto un quesito a twinpeaks che voglio porre anche a te, se ti va di rispondere. Lo cerco e lo riposto


----------



## ciliegia (8 Luglio 2017)

Era questo, [MENTION=7168]Outdider[/MENTION] e chi vuole rispondere



ciliegia ha detto:


> [MENTION=7008]twinpeaks[/MENTION] ma secondo te la moglie che se lo è ripreso (tra l'altro per tre volte) dopo che lui stava per lasciarla per un'altra, adesso, cosa pensa e come se la vive?
> Nel senso: probabilmente lo conosce bene e sapeva che sarebbe tornato all'ovile, ma adesso? Sarei molto curiosa di vedere la loro quotidianità e ascoltare i loro discorsi...


----------



## Outdider (8 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Era questo, @_Outdider_ e chi vuole rispondere


Per me ha imparato ad accettare le sue debolezze e per adesso resiste bene cioè...assorbe bene gli urti. Tra qualche tempo non lo so non ho la palla di vetro. Secondo me, lei sa che ha quel tanto di rimorso dentro che le permette (la moglie) di riportarlo a se cioè...lui è facilmente manipolabile da lei, sa dove e su cosa fare leva.


----------



## ciliegia (8 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Per me ha imparato ad accettare le sue debolezze e per adesso resiste bene cioè...assorbe bene gli urti. Tra qualche tempo non lo so non ho la palla di vetro. Secondo me, lei sa che ha quel tanto di rimorso dentro che le permette (la moglie) di riportarlo a se cioè...lui è facilmente manipolabile da lei, sa dove e su cosa fare leva.


Di sicuro, ma lei come si sente rispetto a quello che è successo? Non lo so, io non vivrei più


----------



## Outdider (8 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Di sicuro, ma lei come si sente rispetto a quello che è successo? Non lo so, io non vivrei più


Ha imparato che le corna sono meno importanti della famiglia. Da questo punto di vista è ammirevole. Come vuoi che si senta una che ha un marito che ogni tanto piscia fuori dal vaso? Lei è sicura che il marito ama solo lei.


----------



## ciliegia (8 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Ha imparato che le corna sono meno importanti della famiglia. Da questo punto di vista è ammirevole. Come vuoi che si senta una che ha un marito che ogni tanto piscia fuori dal vaso? Lei è sicura che il marito ama solo lei.


Quindi ritorno alla normale quotidianità, come se nulla fosse successo


----------



## Outdider (8 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Quindi ritorno alla normale quotidianità, come se nulla fosse successo


Tu no, perchè sei diversa e ti ha segnato in qualche modo...sei poi per "ritornare la quotidianità" intendi metterci una pietra sopra o mettere una pietro sopra lui...con dispiacere...ma credo di si ciliegia.


----------



## ciliegia (8 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Tu no, perchè sei diversa e ti ha segnato in qualche modo...sei poi per "ritornare la quotidianità" intendi metterci una pietra sopra o mettere una pietro sopra lui...con dispiacere...ma credo di si ciliegia.


No ma io la pietra ce l'ho messa... parlavo della loro quotidianità. A me sembra inverosimile che dopo una tempesta del genere sti due si diano una pettinata e continuino come nulla fosse... ma probabilmente è proprio così che funziona.


----------



## Blaise53 (8 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Ha imparato che le corna sono meno importanti della famiglia. Da questo punto di vista è ammirevole. Come vuoi che si senta una che ha un marito che ogni tanto piscia fuori dal vaso? Lei è sicura che il marito ama solo lei.


E sicuramente i figli.....


----------



## Outdider (8 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> E sicuramente i figli.....


Certo anche loro...era scontato.


----------



## Blaise53 (8 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Certo anche loro...era scontato.


No anche. Soprattutto e qualche volta SOLO loro


----------



## Outdider (8 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> No anche. Soprattutto e qualche volta SOLO loro


Dici che possa essere così miserabile da ricattarlo con i figli?


----------



## ciliegia (8 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Dici che possa essere così miserabile da ricattarlo con i figli?


Ma forse nemmeno, probabilmente "si ricatta da solo" dandoselo come alibi per tornare all'ovile


----------



## Outdider (8 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Ma forse nemmeno, probabilmente "si ricatta da solo" dandoselo come alibi per tornare all'ovile


Se pensi così di lui allora non gli avrei nemmeno toccato la mano...se è come scrivi tu, vuol dire che è guasto...hai controllato la data di scadenza prima di farci roba?


----------



## ciliegia (8 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Se pensi così di lui allora non gli avrei nemmeno toccato la mano...se è come scrivi tu, vuol dire che è guasto...hai controllato la data di scadenza prima di farci roba?


Mi sa che l'aveva camuffata...


----------



## Blaise53 (8 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Se pensi così di lui allora non gli avrei nemmeno toccato la mano...se è come scrivi tu, vuol dire che è guasto...hai controllato la data di scadenza prima di farci roba?


Cerasella ascolta, hai detto che ha due figli piccoli forse ha immaginato quello che poteva succedere con il passo verso di te. Non avere il quotidiano con loro, vederli poco e poi chissà vedere un altro uomo con loro. Quando i maschietti pensano poi qualche passetto indietro lo fanno. Non credi?


----------



## ciliegia (8 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Cerasella ascolta, hai detto che ha due figli piccoli forse ha immaginato quello che poteva succedere con il passo verso di te. Non avere il quotidiano con loro, vederli poco e poi chissà vedere un altro uomo con loro. Quando i maschietti pensano poi qualche passetto indietro lo fanno. Non credi?


Sì, e lo capisco. Quello che però comprendo meno è come si faccia a rinunciare alla propria vita. E dico aldilà di me... il loro matrimonio è finito con o senza di me, io non ci sono più ma il loro problema sì. E pensare di trascinarsi questa infelicità in nome dei figli per il resto dei tuoi giorni lo capisco ed allo stesso tempo non lo capisco.


----------



## Blaise53 (8 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Sì, e lo capisco. Quello che però comprendo meno è come si faccia a rinunciare alla propria vita. E dico aldilà di me... il loro matrimonio è finito con o senza di me, io non ci sono più ma il loro problema sì. E pensare di trascinarsi questa infelicità in nome dei figli per il resto dei tuoi giorni lo capisco ed allo stesso tempo non lo capisco.


Quando non si hanno figli o quando si antepone l'ammore ad essi. La vita non è fatta solo di farfalle nello stomaco ma anche di scarafaggi nel cervello.


----------



## ciliegia (8 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Quando non si hanno figli o quando si antepone l'ammore ad essi. La vita non è fatta solo di farfalle nello stomaco ma anche di scarafaggi nel cervello.


Molto nobile. Non altrettanto però, se accetti di tenerti gli scarafaggi nel cervello ma non qualcos'altro nei pantaloni.


----------



## Blaise53 (8 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Molto nobile. Non altrettanto però, se accetti di tenerti gli scarafaggi nel cervello ma non qualcos'altro nei pantaloni.


Basta che quello nei pantaloni sia fine a se stesso. Basta che la condivisione sia senza nulla a pretendere. Mettere i famosi puntini sulle i. Non è facile se entra l'ammore, appena se ne ha il sentore stop. Elementare watson


----------



## Orbis Tertius (9 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Quando non si hanno figli o quando si antepone l'ammore ad essi. La vita non è fatta solo di farfalle nello stomaco ma anche di scarafaggi nel cervello.


L'amore che si prova per i figli supera, in assoluto, qualsiasi forma d'amore. Il problema è che l'amore per i figli è un amore tenero, di protezione, che porta a fare scelte ragionevoli e ponderate.
Quello per una donna è, soprattutto tra amanti, un amore selvaggio, istintivo. Che può portare a fare scelte di pancia.
Poi ci sono molti papà (e alcune mamme) che fanno i figli e poi se ne fregano.
Ma se tu sei uno che li segue, li educa, li corregge, gli sta dietro, NON TE NE VAI. Il dolore della lontananza sarebbe troppo forte da sopportare, soprattutto se sono ancora piccoli.
E succede quel che succede a te: è combattuto, ma nella sua lotta vincono sempre i figli.
La mia amante lo sa e dice che in fondo lo apprezza: non mi amerebbe se non fossi così. Ma sai, lei è sposata, anche se non ha figli. Ha chi la coccola... tu, invece, non puoi perderti così. Questa robaccia vivila al momento giusto, adesso vivi un amore vergine, libero, pulito.

Ovviamente prendo spunto da Blaise ma parlo a Ciliegia.


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> L'amore che si prova per i figli supera, in assoluto, qualsiasi forma d'amore. Il problema è che l'amore per i figli è un amore tenero, di protezione, che porta a fare scelte ragionevoli e ponderate.
> Quello per una donna è, soprattutto tra amanti, un amore selvaggio, istintivo. Che può portare a fare scelte di pancia.
> Poi ci sono molti papà (e alcune mamme) che fanno i figli e poi se ne fregano.
> Ma se tu sei uno che li segue, li educa, li corregge, gli sta dietro, NON TE NE VAI. Il dolore della lontananza sarebbe troppo forte da sopportare, soprattutto se sono ancora piccoli.
> ...


Ovviamente, essendo ormai grandicello e nonno.


----------



## ciliegia (9 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> L'amore che si prova per i figli supera, in assoluto, qualsiasi forma d'amore. Il problema è che l'amore per i figli è un amore tenero, di protezione, che porta a fare scelte ragionevoli e ponderate.
> Quello per una donna è, soprattutto tra amanti, un amore selvaggio, istintivo. Che può portare a fare scelte di pancia.
> Poi ci sono molti papà (e alcune mamme) che fanno i figli e poi se ne fregano.
> Ma se tu sei uno che li segue, li educa, li corregge, gli sta dietro, NON TE NE VAI. Il dolore della lontananza sarebbe troppo forte da sopportare, soprattutto se sono ancora piccoli.
> ...


Capisco. Ma ci sarà una via di mezzo che non sia per forza vivere nell'ipocrisia o, in molti casi, nell'inganno (proprio e/o altrui)?


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Capisco. Ma ci sarà una via di mezzo che non sia per forza vivere nell'ipocrisia o, in molti casi, nell'inganno (proprio e/o altrui)?


Trovalo vergine e single.


----------



## Lostris (9 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Trovalo vergine e single.


Anche solo single direi che potrebbe andare eh...

Anzi, forse meglio che sia solo single, pensandoci.


----------



## ipazia (9 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Era questo, @_Outdider_ e chi vuole rispondere


Sai quale è il bello di una storia? 

Che solo chi la Vive sa cosa c'è dentro. 

Tu puoi raccontare, in millemila modi, tradurre, spiegare ma...per quanto tu possa provare, non è possibile rendere l'interezza di un vissuto senza averlo vissuto in prima persona.

Questo per dire che Tu non puoi sapere chi è lui con sua moglie. Per quanto lui possa raccontarti, tu conosci solo quello che puoi direttamente sperimentare di lui. E se anche vivessi nella stessa casa con lui e sua moglie non potresti penetrare il loro Noi. 

Quindi, lascia stare il chiederti come può o non può fare. Parli di te, quando parli di sua moglie. Ragionaci. 

Fra l'altro..tu l'hai sentito con le tue orecchie dire alla moglie che ha desiderato lasciarla? 

Se no, ti basi semplicemente su un sentito dire. 

Io, al tuo posto, non ci farei troppo conto sui sentito dire.  
(di mio, ai sentito dire non credo semplicemente. Credo ai fatti. Se non ci sono i fatti, il dire ha scarso se non nullo valore). 

In sintesi: tu sai che lui TI HA DETTO che ha parlato con la moglie. 

Io a questo mi fermerei. 

I fatti, della loro relazione, semplicemente non li puoi sapere.


----------



## twinpeaks (9 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> @_twinpeaks_ ma secondo te la moglie che se lo è ripreso (tra l'altro per tre volte) dopo che lui stava per lasciarla per un'altra, adesso, cosa pensa e come se la vive?
> Nel senso: probabilmente lo conosce bene e sapeva che sarebbe tornato all'ovile, ma adesso? Sarei molto curiosa di vedere la loro quotidianità e ascoltare i loro discorsi...


Cara Ciliegia,
per risponderti ci vorrebbe la palla di cristallo, e di recente mi si è rotta. Sarei curioso anche io di vedere la loro quotidianità e ascoltare i loro discorsi (a distanza di sicurezza). Non dev'essere un gran bell'andare, per lei ma anche, forse soprattutto, per lui. Se devo immaginare la situazione sulla base del niente che so, mi vengono in mente cose tipo reclusione in cella 3x2mt, ambiente saturo di gas venefici, e così via; anche le motivazioni per il ripescaggio che vengono alla mente per prime - soldi, figli, attività in comune - paiono un po' esili per sopportare. Ma a volte, i matrimoni sono misteri senza fondo. 
Se riesci a pensarci un po' meno, è meglio. Ma capisco che non è facile. Ciao, in bocca al lupo.


----------



## Outdider (9 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sai quale è il bello di una storia?
> 
> Che solo chi la Vive sa cosa c'è dentro.
> 
> ...


:rotfl: Ma perchè ti devo quotare sempre? Ma perchè hai quasi sempre ragione? Ma chi diamine seiiiiiii????? :rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (9 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> :rotfl: Ma perchè ti devo quotare sempre? Ma perchè hai quasi sempre ragione? Ma chi diamine seiiiiiii????? :rotfl:


Ma io non lo so se ho ragione o meno. 

Faccio ipotesi che mi sembrano sensate. 

Ma ho avuto tanti amici con amante, che mi raccontano dei vari tira e molla...e il copione è un po' sempre quello...fondamentalmente. 

E in ogni caso, parlando con le mogli, la storia che raccontano le mogli è sempre più o meno diversa da quello che raccontano i mariti 

E spesso neanche per malizia, ma semplicemente perchè ognuno si fa il "suo" racconto. 

Non è scontato, in una coppia, raccontare la stessa storia di coppia. 
E' un "lavoro" intenzionale e complice di tessitura appartenere alla stessa storia. 
Non è un qualcosa che cresce solo con la spontaneità, che è pur sempre un elemento di base e di nutrimento....ma da solo, non basta.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> No ma io la pietra ce l'ho messa... parlavo della loro quotidianità. A me sembra inverosimile che dopo una tempesta del genere sti due si diano una pettinata e continuino come nulla fosse... ma probabilmente è proprio così che funziona.


Sei nel forum giusto per leggere altre storie e vedere come ci siano moltissimi tipi diversi di relazione.
Ci sono anche quelle che contemplano indulgenza per le ragazzate.

Ma tu sei certa che gli annunci fatti a te fossero stati fatti anche a lei?


----------



## Brunetta (9 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Dici che possa essere così miserabile da ricattarlo con i figli?





ciliegia ha detto:


> Ma forse nemmeno, probabilmente "si ricatta da solo" dandoselo come alibi per tornare all'ovile


Però che miserabili sono coloro che si assumono la responsabilità dei figli!


----------



## Brunetta (9 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Sì, e lo capisco. Quello che però comprendo meno è come si faccia a rinunciare alla propria vita. E dico aldilà di me... il loro matrimonio è finito con o senza di me, io non ci sono più ma il loro problema sì. E pensare di trascinarsi questa infelicità in nome dei figli per il resto dei tuoi giorni lo capisco ed allo stesso tempo non lo capisco.


[video]https://www.google.it/search?client=safari&hl=it-it&ei=TQpiWbKcM9DHwQLQ9pCQCg&q=pino+la+lavatrice+fidati+gif&oq=pino+la+lavatrice+fidati+gif&gs_l=mobile-gws-serp.3...10787.13144.0.14022.4.4.0.0.0.0  .208.518.2j1j1.4.0....0...1.1.64.mobile-gws-serp..0.1.208...0i22i30k1.4YBNjM-nTLs#imgrc=RupAw0MtplDiVM:[/video]


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però che miserabili sono coloro che si assumono la responsabilità dei figli!


Guarda un po'. Alla fine


----------



## Orbis Tertius (9 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Capisco. Ma ci sarà una via di mezzo che non sia per forza vivere nell'ipocrisia o, in molti casi, nell'inganno (proprio e/o altrui)?


Lui è sincero, il passo lo vorrebbe fare... ma non lo farà.


----------



## stany (9 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però che miserabili sono coloro che si assumono la responsabilità dei figli!


Che si assumono,o che impongono all'atro,la responsabilità dei figli?


----------



## ciliegia (9 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Che si assumono,o che impongono all'atro,la responsabilità dei figli?


Esatto


----------



## Brunetta (9 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Esatto


La responsabilità dei figli esiste, anche se a te non fa piacere.
La responsabilità non comporta automaticamente restare in un matrimonio che non funziona tradendo il coniuge. Anzi fa piuttosto schifo.
Ma questo non implica decidere delle relazioni degli altri.
Tu giudica te stessa e come vivi tu la relazione.


----------



## ciliegia (9 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La responsabilità dei figli esiste, anche se a te non fa piacere.
> La responsabilità non comporta automaticamente restare in un matrimonio che non funziona tradendo il coniuge. Anzi fa piuttosto schifo.
> Ma questo non implica decidere delle relazioni degli altri.
> Tu giudica te stessa e come vivi tu la relazione.


Io non ho mai detto che non esiste e che non mi fa piacere. Inoltre non decido delle relazioni degli altri ma vivendole e subendole posso giudicarmi e giudicarle. 
E, per favore, smettiamola con questa ipocrisia: se fossero tutti bravi padri coscienziosi non andrebbero nemmeno a cercarsi altro in giro, siamo esseri umani non macchine, sappiamo benissimo che non basta sempre spingere il bottone per eliminare sentimenti e complicazioni.


----------



## ipazia (9 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Che si assumono,o che impongono all'atro,la responsabilità dei figli?


Ma...che impongono?

Cosa significa imporre la responsabilità dei figli? 

A me sembra che un figlio sia uno di quegli impegni con relative responsabilità che si assumono prima di tutto. Nel senso che non è quando hai un figlio che ti assumi la responsabilità di averlo. 

Ma quando decidi e progetti di averne uno o più ti assumi tutto il carico di responsabilità, anche impreviste e imprevedibili, che l'arrischio di un figlio comporta. 

E' una delle scommesse più azzardate possano esistere. E una di quelle con più implicazioni nascoste che possano esistere. 

Se decidi di avere figli, nessuno può imporre responsabilità che già sono lì, prima ancora che il figlio sia in utero. 

Qualcuno può ricordarti che se ti assumi certe responsabilità e poi provi a svicolare, col cazzo che lo fai come se nulla fosse successo. 
E mi sembra pure giusto. E lo vedo valido per entrambi i generi. 

Ci sono conseguenze quando in una relazione a due si decide di passare a tre. 

Il valore di una persona, secondo me, sta anche in come affronta gli imprevisti di quell'essere passati a tre. 

E ognuno trova una sua personale formula. 

Restare in modo soddisfacente. 
Restare trovando fuori compensazioni che mettano equilibrio. 
Restare fisicamente scomparendo di fatto. 
Andare lasciando un cumulo di macerie che chi resta si dovrà ciucciare (prendendosi le responsabilità di chi è andato in quel modo)
Andare provando a ri-costruire un altro equilibrio
etc etc

Non riesco proprio a vedere come si possa imporre la responsabilità di un figlio. 

Semmai si mette l'altro di fronte alle conseguenze di azioni che possono incidere su quell'assunzione di responsabilità. 

Anche alle volte finendo non per ricattare l'altro. Ma per usare i figli come terreno di battaglia per la guerra fra gli adulti. 

E questo, secondo me, è segnale del fatto che quei due non hanno fatto un buon lavoro. Come adulti. Intendo. 

E' roba veramente delicata...in cui l'imposizione per me non ha il minimo spazio. 

Non perchè non possa essere fatta, ripeto, ma perchè non si può imporre una responsabilità che si è già presa a priori. 

Ed in particolare un terzo non può, se non per brevi periodi di vita, imporre responsabilità verso qualcun altro. 

Nel senso che se un padre, o una madre, si assumono la responsabilità di un figlio è poi ai figli che risponderanno del loro operato. 
Non al coniuge.

E questo ha un peso specifico ben preciso. La relazione che ogni coniuge costruisce con ogni figlio è una relazione a sè. 
L'altro coniuge è semmai "alleato", componente di una equipe...ma ogni relazione segue un suo filo specifico. Ed è unica.


----------



## trilobita (9 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma...che impongono?
> 
> Cosa significa imporre la responsabilità dei figli?
> 
> ...


Miiiiii
"L'arrischio"....
Ipa,oggi stai sfoggiando......


----------



## Nocciola (9 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Io non ho mai detto che non esiste e che non mi fa piacere. Inoltre non decido delle relazioni degli altri ma vivendole e subendole posso giudicarmi e giudicarle.
> E, per favore, smettiamola con questa ipocrisia: se fossero tutti bravi padri coscienziosi non andrebbero nemmeno a cercarsi altro in giro, siamo esseri umani non macchine, sappiamo benissimo che non basta sempre spingere il bottone per eliminare sentimenti e complicazioni.


Essere bravi padri o brave madri non c'entra con il resto.
Cercare altro fa al massimo non essere bravi marito o brave mogli,
I figli vengono comunque sempre prima di tutto anche se tradisci
Io non vorrei un uomo ne come amante ne come compagno che non mette i propri figli e quello che pensa sia il meglio per loro prima di tutto


----------



## ipazia (9 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Io non ho mai detto che non esiste e che non mi fa piacere. Inoltre non decido delle relazioni degli altri ma vivendole e subendole posso giudicarmi e giudicarle.
> E, per favore, smettiamola con questa ipocrisia: se fossero tutti bravi padri coscienziosi non andrebbero nemmeno a cercarsi altro in giro, siamo esseri umani non macchine, sappiamo benissimo che non basta sempre spingere il bottone per eliminare sentimenti e complicazioni.



Guarda che essere un padre coscienzioso (o una madre coscienziosa) non equivale al non avere desideri, anche esterni alla coppia. E non equivale nemmeno al realizzarli. 

Essere un padre/madre coscienziosa significa ricordare che in ogni caso anche ai figli si risponde delle proprie scelte. Che con i propri figli è in atto una relazione. E che quella relazione pure si desidera fortemente. 

Tanto, a volte, da fare anche rinunce significative per se stessi, o fare scelte di compromesso in cui si smolla un po' di qua e un po' di là. Fin tanto che si regge. 

E, e io non ho figli quindi scrivo per sentito dire, madri e padri, quando si tratta di scegliere fra figli e l'ammore, scelgono i figli. 

E penso che sia perchè i figli, in modo molto concreto, risistemano alcune illusioni dell'ammore dei sensi. E lo ricollocano nella concretezza della realizzabilità di un progetto tenendo conto di limiti e risorse. E anche delle paure. Perchè no. Ci sono anche le paure. Ed è bene tenerne conto.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Io non ho mai detto che non esiste e che non mi fa piacere. Inoltre non decido delle relazioni degli altri ma vivendole e subendole posso giudicarmi e giudicarle.
> E, per favore, smettiamola con questa ipocrisia: se fossero tutti bravi padri coscienziosi non andrebbero nemmeno a cercarsi altro in giro, siamo esseri umani non macchine, sappiamo benissimo che non basta sempre spingere il bottone per eliminare sentimenti e complicazioni.


Appunto...
L'hai detto tu.


----------



## ipazia (9 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Miiiiii
> "L'arrischio"....
> Ipa,oggi stai sfoggiando......


dì la verità...ti sei fermato ad arrischio 


Ps: è una parola molto bella arrischio, mi piace...suona anche bene a dirla, con quelle r che si avvicinano alla s, e rotola bene in bocca.


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Io non ho mai detto che non esiste e che non mi fa piacere. Inoltre non decido delle relazioni degli altri ma vivendole e subendole posso giudicarmi e giudicarle.
> E, per favore, smettiamola con questa ipocrisia: se fossero tutti bravi padri coscienziosi non andrebbero nemmeno a cercarsi altro in giro, siamo esseri umani non macchine, sappiamo benissimo che non basta sempre spingere il bottone per eliminare sentimenti e complicazioni.


Alla fine restare un famiglia e dato che non si fa dentro (moglie e affini) si chiava fuori


----------



## Outdider (9 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però che miserabili sono coloro che si assumono la responsabilità dei figli!


La responsabilità sui figli non viene a cadere se ci si separa...e basta con la scusa dei figli all'occorrenza...e smettila di travisare quanto ho scritto, tu hai capito bene il senso e vuoi giocare raggirando la frase!


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Miiiiii
> "L'arrischio"....
> Ipa,oggi stai sfoggiando......


E domenica datti un po' di tregua ipazia basta!!! Riprendano lunedì


----------



## Outdider (9 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Che si assumono,o che impongono all'atro,la responsabilità dei figli?


Quoto alla grande


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Essere bravi padri o brave madri non c'entra con il resto.
> Cercare altro fa al massimo non essere bravi marito o brave mogli,
> I figli vengono comunque sempre prima di tutto anche se tradisci
> Io non vorrei un uomo ne come amante ne come compagno che non mette i propri figli e quello che pensa sia il meglio per loro prima di tutto


Ora ti amo


----------



## ipazia (9 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> E domenica datti un po' di tregua ipazia basta!!! Riprendano lunedì


Ma mi sto rilassando....giuro!!! 

Fra poco fra l'altro mi attivo che ho cose da fare...sto aspettando che scenda il caldo e la temperatura permetta di fare senza sciogliersi sul posto


----------



## ipazia (9 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ora ti amo


traditore!!!!!


----------



## Nocciola (9 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> La responsabilità sui figli non viene a cadere se ci si separa...e basta con la scusa dei figli all'occorrenza...e smettila di travisare quanto ho scritto, tu hai capito bene il senso e vuoi giocare raggirando la frase!


Certo che non viene a cadere ma si può decidere che non si vuole rinunciare al tempo con i propri figli, tempo che con la separazione si riduce per esempio.
Io credo che sia impossibile dal di fuori sapere cosa possa essere meglio per i nostri figli. Spesso non é chiaro nemmeno a noi genitori. Spesso sbagliamo anche noi convinti di saperlo. Ma che una persona da fuori solo per il fatto che ha una relazione con me si permetta di pensare cosa sia meglio per loro mi farebbe interrompere la relazione


----------



## ciliegia (9 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> La responsabilità sui figli non viene a cadere se ci si separa...e basta con la scusa dei figli all'occorrenza...


sono d'accordo


----------



## Orbis Tertius (9 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma mi sto rilassando....giuro!!!
> 
> Fra poco fra l'altro mi attivo che ho cose da fare...sto aspettando che scenda il caldo e la temperatura permetta di fare senza sciogliersi sul posto


Chi ti devi fare?   :mexican: :carneval:


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma mi sto rilassando....giuro!!!
> 
> Fra poco fra l'altro mi attivo che ho cose da fare...sto aspettando che scenda il caldo e la temperatura permetta di fare senza sciogliersi sul posto


Weeereeee' mi raccomando niente b


----------



## Nocciola (9 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ora ti amo





ipazia ha detto:


> traditore!!!!!


Scansati


----------



## ciliegia (9 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma che una persona da fuori solo per il fatto che ha una relazione con me si permetta di pensare cosa sia meglio per loro mi farebbe interrompere la relazione


E sta cosa dove l'hai letta ?


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scansati


Na cosa a tre?


----------



## Outdider (9 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Alla fine restare un famiglia e dato che non si fa dentro (moglie e affini) si chiava fuori


:rotfl:Quoto


----------



## ipazia (9 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> *Scansati*




vediamo...

:carneval:


----------



## ipazia (9 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Chi ti devi fare?   :mexican: :carneval:


malizioso!! :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (9 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> E sta cosa dove l'hai letta ?


Capita 
Non era rivolta a te


----------



## ipazia (9 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Weeereeee' mi raccomando niente b



b???

cosa è b???


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> b???
> 
> cosa è b???


Il culo ipa' riservalo per le grandi occasioni


----------



## Outdider (9 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Certo che non viene a cadere ma si può decidere che non si vuole rinunciare al tempo con i propri figli, tempo che con la separazione si riduce per esempio.
> Io credo che sia impossibile dal di fuori sapere cosa possa essere meglio per i nostri figli. Spesso non é chiaro nemmeno a noi genitori. Spesso sbagliamo anche noi convinti di saperlo. Ma che una persona da fuori solo per il fatto che ha una relazione con me si permetta di pensare cosa sia meglio per loro mi farebbe interrompere la relazione


E chi scrive il contrario?...però non vorrai mica negare che certe mogli minacciano di non far vedere i figli al proprio marito in caso di separazione. Quella frase era un ipotesi come tante.


----------



## ipazia (9 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Il culo ipa' riservalo per le grandi occasioni


uh...non avevo capito!!!! 

E' il culo a essere una grande occasione...


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> E chi scrive il contrario?...però non vorrai mica negare che certe mogli minacciano di non far vedere i figli al proprio marito in caso di separazione. Quella frase era un ipotesi come tante.


Guarda ti do al 1000% ragione. Non so chi ringraziare che non mi è capitato e non mi capiterà più. Ma se ..... a quest' ora in galera a vita.


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> uh...non avevo capito!!!!
> 
> E' il culo a essere una grande occasione...


----------



## Nocciola (9 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> E chi scrive il contrario?...però non vorrai mica negare che certe mogli minacciano di non far vedere i figli al proprio marito in caso di separazione. Quella frase era un ipotesi come tante.


Scusa forse avevo perso un pezzo
Esistono donne così, hai voglia se esistono
Sono una sostenitrice del fatto che gli uomini siano sempre penalizzati in caso di separazione dalla legge italiana.

Poi esistono ovviamente anche mariti separati che si dimenticano dei figli eh


----------



## Brunetta (9 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> La responsabilità sui figli non viene a cadere se ci si separa...e basta con la scusa dei figli all'occorrenza...e smettila di travisare quanto ho scritto, tu hai capito bene il senso e vuoi giocare raggirando la frase!


Pensa a quello che fai, più che a quello che scrivo io.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (9 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Na cosa a tre?


A quattro ?


----------



## ipazia (9 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> E chi scrive il contrario?...però non vorrai mica negare che certe mogli minacciano di non far vedere i figli al proprio marito in caso di separazione. Quella frase era un ipotesi come tante.


Questo però non è richiamare alle responsabilità. 

Questa è una guerra che usa come campo di battaglia i figli. 

Una roba totalmente diversa. E che parla di disfunzioni relazionali degli adulti, più che di responsabilità verso i figli. 

Da entrambe le parti. E figli esclusi. 

Che poveri cristi.....dubito sarebbero consenzienti a farsi trattare e ridurre a biechi campi di battaglia per pagare pegno delle incompetenze relazionali degli adulti che gli son capitati come genitori. 

No?


----------



## Brunetta (9 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Certo che non viene a cadere ma si può decidere che non si vuole rinunciare al tempo con i propri figli, tempo che con la separazione si riduce per esempio.
> Io credo che sia impossibile dal di fuori sapere cosa possa essere meglio per i nostri figli. Spesso non é chiaro nemmeno a noi genitori. Spesso sbagliamo anche noi convinti di saperlo. Ma che una persona da fuori solo per il fatto che ha una relazione con me si permetta di pensare cosa sia meglio per loro mi farebbe interrompere la relazione


Il concetto è questo.


----------



## Outdider (9 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pensa a quello che fai, più che a quello che scrivo io.


Hai come dire...quell'aria da insegnante sfigata di Latino e Greco...fai finta che non ci sia, non leggere i mie commenti.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Hai come dire...quell'aria da insegnante sfigata di Latino e Greco...fai finta che non ci sia, non leggere i mie commenti.


Vieni accompagnato dai genitori.
Ah no il genitore sei tu!
Ops non si capiva.
:maestra:


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Hai come dire...quell'aria da insegnante sfigata di Latino e Greco...fai finta che non ci sia, non leggere i mie commenti.


Ma guarda un po', non mi dire che sei arrivato alla mie stesse considerazioni? Io sono stato radiato dall'albo della brunetta. Si vive lo stesso. Anzi meglio comunque lei legge e deve tenere per non risponderti e si gode oh come si gode. Anche se è comunque la maîtresse del forum.


----------



## Outdider (9 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vieni accompagnato dai genitori.
> Ah no il genitore sei tu!
> Ops non si capiva.
> :maestra:


Ma che simpaticona che sei...ed intelligente pure...si si...provato a Zelig?


----------



## Outdider (9 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Certo che non viene a cadere ma si può decidere che non si vuole rinunciare al tempo con i propri figli, tempo che con la separazione si riduce per esempio.
> Io credo che sia impossibile dal di fuori sapere cosa possa essere meglio per i nostri figli. Spesso non é chiaro nemmeno a noi genitori. Spesso sbagliamo anche noi convinti di saperlo. *Ma che una persona da fuori solo per il fatto che ha una relazione con me si permetta di pensare cosa sia meglio per loro mi farebbe interrompere la relazione*


Scrivimi in quale parte del 3d è stato scritto o fatto capire questo.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Scrivimi in quale parte del 3d è stato scritto o fatto capire questo.


In questo 3D magari no ma è un discorso che esce qui e nella vita reale
Persone che non accettano che chi ha figli metta i figli prima di loro


----------



## Outdider (9 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> In questo 3D magari no ma è un discorso che esce qui e nella vita reale
> Persone che non accettano che chi ha figli metta i figli prima di loro


Si forse hai ragione...ma la discussione è stata aperta da ciliegia ed io mi attengo a quello che lei scrive. Lei non ha mai scritto o almeno io non ho visto, una cosa del genere...poi se volete andare oltre facendo congetture...su quello non ci posso fare niente. Comunque si in linea di massima hai ragione. Non ti nascondo che anch'io mi comporterei come te.


----------



## ciliegia (9 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Si forse hai ragione...ma la discussione è stata aperta da ciliegia ed io mi attengo a quello che lei scrive. Lei non ha mai scritto o almeno io non ho visto, una cosa del genere...poi se volete andare oltre facendo congetture...su quello non ci posso fare niente. Comunque si in linea di massima hai ragione. Non ti nascondo che anch'io mi comporterei come te.


Infatti. Sembra anche a me che questo 3D sia stato un po', per così dire, "interpretato".


----------



## Outdider (9 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Infatti. Sembra anche a me che questo 3D sia stato un po', per così dire, "interpretato".


Ho cercato, non ho trovato niente in quel senso....


----------



## ciliegia (9 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Ho cercato, non ho trovato niente in quel senso....


Perchè in quel senso non c'è stato nulla. Non ho mai pensato nemmeno lontanamente di mettere bocca sul suo rapporto con i figli. Come non è vero che non apprezzo o giudico il fatto di essere un padre responsabile.
Il problema sta altrove, ovvero quando questa serietà ed abnegazione si faccia scontare a se stessi ed agli altri. Altri che, peraltro, hai cercato e ricercato tu, promettendo cose che, evidentemente, non potevi e non volevi mantenere.


----------



## Lostris (9 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Infatti. Sembra anche a me che questo 3D sia stato un po', per così dire, "interpretato".


A volte semplicemente si sviluppano tematiche un po' più a tutto tondo e si perde la stretta aderenza con il thread.

È normale, non si tratta di interpretazione.


----------



## Divì (9 Luglio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Ciao divi'


Ciao, ing.


----------



## Outdider (9 Luglio 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> A volte semplicemente si sviluppano tematiche un po' più a tutto tondo e si perde la stretta aderenza con il thread.
> 
> È normale, non si tratta di interpretazione.


A volte invece, a me pare, che sia doloso lo spostamento del target della discussione per creare solo confusione.


----------



## Lostris (9 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Perchè in quel senso non c'è stato nulla. Non ho mai pensato nemmeno lontanamente di mettere bocca sul suo rapporto con i figli. Come non è vero che non apprezzo o giudico il fatto di essere un padre responsabile.
> Il problema sta altrove, ovvero quando questa serietà ed abnegazione si faccia scontare a se stessi ed agli altri. Altri che, peraltro, hai cercato e ricercato tu, promettendo cose che, evidentemente, non potevi e non volevi mantenere.


Ma quello che ognuno è e ognuno fa lo si fa sempre, volente o nolente, scontare agli altri.
È il prezzo da pagare in tutti i tipi di relazioni.

A volte lo sconti, a volte ne benefici. A seconda se quello che l'altro fa sia un pro o un contro per te.

Come hai beneficiato della sua passione e del suo desiderio, sconti anche la sua confusione e la sua incapacità di gestire la situazione.
Stai scontando di più perché è evidente che tu non sia una sua priorità. E stai scontando perché, quando ti ha cercata, hai scelto di farti trovare.


----------



## Lostris (9 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> A volte invece, a me pare, che sia doloso lo spostamento del target della discussione per creare solo confusione.


Io difficilmente penso male, a meno che non sia proprio evidentissimo. 

Quando capita a me, è solo perché mi appassiona una tematica.
Trovo possa essere un arricchimento.


----------



## Outdider (9 Luglio 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Io difficilmente penso male, a meno che non sia proprio evidentissimo.
> 
> Quando capita a me, è solo perché mi appassiona una tematica.
> Trovo possa essere un arricchimento.


Sei troppo carina e gentile per darti torto


----------



## Nocciola (9 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> A volte invece, a me pare, che sia doloso lo spostamento del target della discussione per creare solo confusione.


Mi spiace che lo pensi
Per quel che riguarda me non era certo voluto


----------



## Orbis Tertius (9 Luglio 2017)

I figli sono usciti solo come tentativo di spiegare il comportamento di questo signore. Perché molti di noi, io in primis, proprio non ce la facciamo a rinunciare ai pargoli, con tutto l'amore che proviamo per l'amante. E, con la quale, vorremmo sinceramente dividere la vita.


----------



## Outdider (9 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi spiace che lo pensi
> Per quel che riguarda me non era certo voluto


Farfalla...tranquilla non mi riferivo a te, facevo delle considerazioni in generale . Se in qualche modo ti ho fatto sentire colpevole me ne scuso .


----------



## Outdider (9 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> I figli sono usciti solo come tentativo di spiegare il comportamento di questo signore. Perché molti di noi, io in primis, proprio non ce la facciamo a rinunciare ai pargoli, con tutto l'amore che proviamo per l'amante. E, con la quale, vorremmo sinceramente dividere la vita.


Esatto...un ipotesi come tante altre :up:.


----------



## Lostris (9 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Sei troppo carina e gentile per darti torto


A sapere di avere ragione a prescindere, avrei osato molto di più


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Luglio 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Ciao, ing.


Mi sa che è nato un amore


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> I figli sono usciti solo come tentativo di spiegare il comportamento di questo signore. Perché molti di noi, io in primis, proprio non ce la facciamo a rinunciare ai pargoli, con tutto l'amore che proviamo per l'amante. E, con la quale, vorremmo sinceramente dividere la vita.


Lo dico dall'inizio....


----------



## Orbis Tertius (9 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Lo dico dall'inizio....


Sono duri di comprendonio, agg pacienza...


----------



## Outdider (9 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Mi sa che è nato un amore


:rotfl:Bastardoneeee :rotfl:


----------



## Outdider (9 Luglio 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> A sapere di avere ragione a prescindere, avrei osato molto di più


Ovviamente carina nei modi...e non so mica tanto sai?!


----------



## Lostris (9 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Ovviamente carina nei modi...e non so mica tanto sai?!



Ma come, già ritratti?


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> :rotfl:Bastardoneeee :rotfl:


Non ci vuole la zingara, sono in modalità MP


----------



## Outdider (9 Luglio 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma come, già ritratti?


Ahahahahahah :rotflveramente) :rotfl:
Prima non ti scritto che avevi ragione, ti scritto che non ti davo torto solo perchè sei carina nei modi di proporti e gentile...sono un gentiluomo.


----------



## Outdider (9 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Non ci vuole la zingara, sono in modalità MP


Continui?! :rotfl:


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Continui?! :rotfl:


Aspetto smentita. Continuo, io solo un terno nu ngarro


----------



## Outdider (9 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Aspetto smentita. Continuo, io solo un terno nu ngarro


Smentisco quanto da te scritto in precedente post


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Smentisco quanto da te scritto in precedente post


E che cazz' ci azzecchi tu?


----------



## trilobita (9 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Aspetto smentita. Continuo, io solo un terno nu ngarro


Aspetta!Non ho capito...cosa significa la parola "Continuo"?


----------



## Outdider (9 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> E che cazz' ci azzecchi tu?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: hai ragione :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ero preso dal marasma :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:non ci sto capendo più un cazzo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Outdider (9 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Aspetta!Non ho capito...cosa significa la parola "Continuo"?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lostris (9 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Ahahahahahah :rotflveramente) :rotfl:
> Prima non ti scritto che avevi ragione, ti scritto che non ti davo torto solo perchè sei carina nei modi di proporti e gentile...sono un gentiluomo.


In pratica me l'hai semplicemente abbuonata :rotfl::rotfl:

Com'è umano lei!!


----------



## Outdider (9 Luglio 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> In pratica me l'hai semplicemente abbuonata :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Com'è umano lei!!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## mistral (9 Luglio 2017)

Non ho letto tutte le pagine .
Il mio risultato è il seguente.
Tutto bello,ma non ABBASTANZA.
 CI sono un sacco di difficoltà in una relazione extraconiugale,un sacco di difficoltà a lasciare la propria famiglia ,la propria vita e la persona che in tempi magari remoti si è amata a tale punto da decidere di sposarla  e farci ciò che di più importante abbiamo al mondo,i figli.
Per quanto siano difficoltà importanti,se il nuovo è ABBASTANZA ed il vecchio non esiste più,il passo lo si fa eccome.
Se si decide di non farlo,meglio non fare gli splendidi ,non usare paroloni  e lanciare AMMMORE e promesse a vanvera specie se si è consapevoli che sull'altro non rimbalzano  ma si conficcano nella carne.
Ecco.La stronzaggine  che intravedo in lui è solo questa ,fare promesse che nessuno gli ha chiesto ,illudere e probabilmente anche giocarci per avere un certo potere.Forse era consapevole che se non ti avesse dato l'illusione,tu,donna libera ,avresti chiuso e cercato altro.
Posso farti l'esempio dell'amante di mio marito.Tante frasi,paroloni ,la parola AMORE usata a nastro.Poi nel momento del bisogno si sono rivelate solo parole che in un attimo hanno lasciato il posto al disprezzo ma ti posso assicurare che quelle parole su di lui hanno fatto la differenza e gli hanno fatto compiere azioni che altrimenti non avrebbe compiuto,le faceva per onorare il nobile sentimento e l'importanza che l'altra gli sbandierava .Lei  vedeva che certe manifestazioni lo colpivano e le usava .Ma se ami veramante una persona ,non lo fai solo se hai un tornaconto.


----------



## ciliegia (9 Luglio 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Non ho letto tutte le pagine .
> Il mio risultato è il seguente.
> Tutto bello,ma non ABBASTANZA.
> CI sono un sacco di difficoltà in una relazione extraconiugale,un sacco di difficoltà a lasciare la propria famiglia ,la propria vita e la persona che in tempi magari remoti si è amata a tale punto da decidere di sposarla  e farci ciò che di più importante abbiamo al mondo,i figli.
> ...


Verissimo. Non conosco la tua storia, stai ancora con tuo marito?


----------



## Outdider (9 Luglio 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Non ho letto tutte le pagine .
> Il mio risultato è il seguente.
> Tutto bello,ma non ABBASTANZA.
> CI sono un sacco di difficoltà in una relazione extraconiugale,un sacco di difficoltà a lasciare la propria famiglia ,la propria vita e la persona che in tempi magari remoti si è amata a tale punto da decidere di sposarla  e farci ciò che di più importante abbiamo al mondo,i figli.
> ...


:quoto:


----------



## mistral (9 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Verissimo. Non conosco la tua storia, stai ancora con tuo marito?


Si,stiamo ancora insieme .A lui aver creduto all'illusione è costato molto,molto caro.La bella bolla gli è scoppiata in faccia in modo piuttosto violento perché l'altra,nella bolla aveva costruito un modo di fare "illusorio"che evidentemente non corrispondeva al suo reale modo di essere lasciando lui annichilito di fronte al mostro che si svelava.
La tua bolla ti è scoppiata in faccia tre volte ,scappa a gambe levate ,chi ti ama davvero non ti illude,anzi cerca di essere molto realista ,se serve anche duro per non ferire ed appunto,non illudere facendo credere di essere altro.


----------



## ciliegia (9 Luglio 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Si,stiamo ancora insieme .A lui aver creduto all'illusione è costato molto,molto caro.La bella bolla gli è scoppiata in faccia in modo piuttosto violento perché l'altra,nella bolla aveva costruito un modo di fare "illusorio"che evidentemente non corrispondeva al suo reale modo di essere lasciando lui annichilito di fronte al mostro che si svelava.
> La tua bolla ti è scoppiata in faccia tre volte ,scappa a gambe levate ,chi ti ama davvero non ti illude,anzi cerca di essere molto realista ,se serve anche duro per non ferire ed appunto,non illudere facendo credere di essere altro.


Se posso chiedertelo, come hai fatto ad accettare questa cosa? Siete riusciti a tornare alla "normalità"?


----------



## mistral (10 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Se posso chiedertelo, come hai fatto ad accettare questa cosa? Siete riusciti a tornare alla "normalità"?


Non ho accettato la cosa e non intendo accettarla ,credo sia impossibile.Si prende atto del fatto che sia successa,ma accettarla....
In questi casi si accetta semplicemente di essere consapevoli che alla normalità di prima non si tornerà più,per certi versi è meglio per altri peggio.Dentro di me ho ancora cose sospese per le quali non ho ancora trovato soluzione e mi pesano sempre di più.La rabbia che mi fa indurire è una di quelle.
Se l'evento porta a qualcosa di buono ,si gode di quello,se di buono non ne esce nulla ci si lascia.
Ora sono la persona che fino a tre anni fa non mi sarebbe piaciuto essere e non mi sarei augurata di diventare ma l'istinto di sopravvivenza obbliga a grandi cambiamenti.
Dopo il tradimento ,a mio marito non ho nulla da rimproverare se non come NON abbia saputo gestire e tenere a bada l'ira funesta dell'altra che quando ha visto sfuggirgli il giocattolo di mano ha distrutto molto di lui ai miei occhi .Con la sua brutalità lo ha descritto e me lo ha fatto vedere come non avrei voluto .Non è bello sentire certe descrizioni e dover ammettere che in buona parte siano vere,e ed altre con il dubbio che lo siano.Purtroppo una parte del mostro ho contribuito io a crearla per troppo buonismra non sono più buona purtroppo.


----------



## ipazia (10 Luglio 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Non ho accettato la cosa e non intendo accettarla ,credo sia impossibile.Si prende atto del fatto che sia successa,ma accettarla....
> In questi casi si accetta semplicemente di essere consapevoli che alla normalità di prima non si tornerà più,per certi versi è meglio per altri peggio.Dentro di me ho ancora cose sospese per le quali non ho ancora trovato soluzione e mi pesano sempre di più.La rabbia che mi fa indurire è una di quelle.
> Se l'evento porta a qualcosa di buono ,si gode di quello,se di buono non ne esce nulla ci si lascia.
> Ora sono la persona che fino a tre anni fa non mi sarebbe piaciuto essere e non mi sarei augurata di diventare ma l'istinto di sopravvivenza obbliga a grandi cambiamenti.
> Dopo il tradimento ,a mio marito non ho nulla da rimproverare se non come NON abbia saputo gestire e tenere a bada l'ira funesta dell'altra che quando ha visto sfuggirgli il giocattolo di mano ha distrutto molto di lui ai miei occhi .Con la sua brutalità lo ha descritto e me lo ha fatto vedere come non avrei voluto .Non è bello sentire certe descrizioni e dover ammettere che in buona parte siano vere,e ed altre con il dubbio che lo siano.*Purtroppo una parte del mostro ho contribuito io a crearla per troppo buonismo*.Ora non sono più buona purtroppo.


No. 

Ognuno ha parti mostruose. Ed ognuno ha la responsabilità di quelle parti. Come delle altre. 

E' illusorio poter credere di creare un mostro, come è illusorio credere di poterlo controllare per l'altro...è una di quelle illusioni che fanno scorza e difesa...e che anche confermano una propria forza...che però non è collocata lì. 

Tu non sei mai stata buona. Ma non sei cattiva. Tu sei tu. 

Mi spiace per la rabbia...è dolorosa


----------



## stany (10 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Perchè in quel senso non c'è stato nulla. Non ho mai pensato nemmeno lontanamente di mettere bocca sul suo rapporto con i figli. Come non è vero che non apprezzo o giudico il fatto di essere un padre responsabile.
> Il problema sta altrove, ovvero quando questa serietà ed abnegazione si faccia scontare a se stessi ed agli altri. Altri che, peraltro, hai cercato e ricercato tu, promettendo cose che, evidentemente, non potevi e non volevi mantenere.


Quoto.


----------



## mistral (10 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> No.
> 
> Ognuno ha parti mostruose. Ed ognuno ha la responsabilità di quelle parti. Come delle altre.
> 
> ...


Non lo dico con la presunzione di aver avuto il potere di cambiarlo,ma con la certezza che non avrei dovuto lasciar allargare la  sua parte mostruosa (per mostruosa intendo la parte egoista ed infantile).Avrei dovuto mettere ben in vista i miei confini e non permettergli di invadere ed impadronirsi dei miei territori. Per far spazio al mostro mi sono ritirata sempre più in un cantuccio aspettando che lui capisse di avermi fatto oltrepassare tutti i limiti dell'umana pazienza.Aspettare non ha fatto altro che rafforzare le storture perché lui,da solo non ci è proprio arrivato,ha dovuto arrivargli la mazzata da fuori per fargli vedere a quale esasperazione mi aveva portata e capire che il mio disamore nei suoi confronti che tanto lo turbava e lo innervosiva,arrivava proprio da lui con i suoi comportamenti e solo di rimando da me.
Sul fatto che la rabbia sia dolorosa e che ci scavi e modifichi come l'acqua scava la roccia purtroppo ti do ragione.
Non pensavo che tanta rabbia potesse essere parte di me .Mai avevo provato  qualcosa di così sfiancante perché tendenzialmente cerco e solitamente trovo in ogni gesto più o meno brutto tutte le attenuanti e la pazienza possibile.
Per me ,non riuscire a trovare in questa vicenda nessun appiglio per sedare o attenuare la mia rabbia  è estremamente sfiancante ,l'essere rientrata nel tunnel della gastrite,degli attacchi di panico e dell'ansia ,alimenta la certezza dell'irrisolto che ho nei confronti di alcune sfumature di questa storia ,in primis  nei riguardi di alcune frasi e giudizi dati da lei.
Il pensiero di trovare un modo ,qualunque esso sia per alleggerirmi da queste sensazioni che mi hanno sfiancata ,a volte è insistente e con il tempo,anziché scemare si rafforzano .Ho pensato all'analisi ma la fatica di gestire ciò che inevitabilmente uscirebbe dal vaso di Pandora ,al momento mi trova senza voglia ed energie sufficienti perché è un periodo che devo gestire una mole non indifferente di situazioni e responsabilità e non so quando avrò tregua.In realtà credo di sapere ciò che mi rimetterebbe in parte in pari in questa storia ,ma si parla di teoria.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Luglio 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Non lo dico con la presunzione di aver avuto il potere di cambiarlo,ma con la certezza che non avrei dovuto lasciar allargare la  sua parte mostruosa (per mostruosa intendo la parte egoista ed infantile).Avrei dovuto mettere ben in vista i miei confini e non permettergli di invadere ed impadronirsi dei miei territori. Per far spazio al mostro mi sono ritirata sempre più in un cantuccio aspettando che lui capisse di avermi fatto oltrepassare tutti i limiti dell'umana pazienza.Aspettare non ha fatto altro che rafforzare le storture perché lui,da solo non ci è proprio arrivato,ha dovuto arrivargli la mazzata da fuori per fargli vedere a quale esasperazione mi aveva portata e capire che il mio disamore nei suoi confronti che tanto lo turbava e lo innervosiva,arrivava proprio da lui con i suoi comportamenti e solo di rimando da me.
> Sul fatto che la rabbia sia dolorosa e che ci scavi e modifichi come l'acqua scava la roccia purtroppo ti do ragione.
> Non pensavo che tanta rabbia potesse essere parte di me .Mai avevo provato  qualcosa di così sfiancante perché tendenzialmente cerco e solitamente trovo in ogni gesto più o meno brutto tutte le attenuanti e la pazienza possibile.
> Per me ,non riuscire a trovare in questa vicenda nessun appiglio per sedare o attenuare la mia rabbia  è estremamente sfiancante ,l'essere rientrata nel tunnel della gastrite,degli attacchi di panico e dell'ansia ,alimenta la certezza dell'irrisolto che ho nei confronti di alcune sfumature di questa storia ,in primis  nei riguardi di alcune frasi e giudizi dati da lei.
> Il pensiero di trovare un modo ,qualunque esso sia per alleggerirmi da queste sensazioni che mi hanno sfiancata ,a volte è insistente e con il tempo,anziché scemare si rafforzano .Ho pensato all'analisi ma la fatica di gestire ciò che inevitabilmente uscirebbe dal vaso di Pandora ,al momento mi trova senza voglia ed energie sufficienti perché è un periodo che devo gestire una mole non indifferente di situazioni e responsabilità e non so quando avrò tregua.In realtà credo di sapere ciò che mi rimetterebbe in parte in pari in questa storia ,ma si parla di teoria.


Ci pesa quello che crea in noi un conflitto cognitivo, emotivo, valoriale.


----------



## ipazia (10 Luglio 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Non lo dico con la presunzione di aver avuto il potere di cambiarlo,ma con la certezza che *non avrei dovuto* lasciar allargare la  sua parte mostruosa (per mostruosa intendo la parte egoista ed infantile).*Avrei dovuto* mettere ben in vista i miei confini e non permettergli di invadere ed impadronirsi dei miei territori. *Per far* spazio al mostro mi sono ritirata sempre più in un cantuccio aspettando che lui capisse di avermi fatto oltrepassare tutti i limiti dell'umana pazienza.Aspettare non ha fatto altro che rafforzare le storture perché lui,da solo non ci è proprio arrivato,ha dovuto arrivargli la mazzata da fuori per fargli vedere a quale esasperazione mi aveva portata e capire che il mio disamore nei suoi confronti che tanto lo turbava e lo innervosiva,arrivava proprio da lui con i suoi comportamenti e solo di rimando da me.
> 
> 
> *Sul fatto che la rabbia sia dolorosa e che ci scavi* e modifichi come l'acqua scava la roccia purtroppo ti do ragione.
> ...


Guarda i grassetti....leggi...

I primi, che sono figli del senno di poi ma che usi per non perdonarti e frustarti da sola

I secondi, che sono poi la conseguenza dei primi...e anche nei secondi un tuo dover fare...sola. 

Ma sei oltre che sola...la gastrite, gli attacchi di panico, l'ansia...stanno segnalando che sei oltre l'essere sola. E stai rasentando un limite pericoloso. 

La rabbia è una coperta...sotto c'è tanto di tuo

Perdonati @_mistral_...hai fatto il meglio che hai potuto. 
Del senno di poi sono piene le fosse. 

Riconosciti che hai fatto il meglio di te. 
Hai fallito? Può essere...chi lo sa. 
Troppa confusione adesso, troppo dolore che si è incriccato da qualche parte e non permette di Vedere
Il punto è che ci sei ancora. E sei ancora tu, anche se forse per certi versi non ti riconosci completamente

Perdonati
...i mostri altrui, qualsiasi sia la loro portata, non sono i nostri mostri. E non sono più che altro una nostra responsabilità. 
In nessun modo. 
Ma possono entrare in assonanza con i nostri e li risvegliano anche a volte...assumersi il controllo delle mostruosità altrui è un limite rischioso, e tendenzialmente impossibile. 

Ti fai richieste impossibili...e stringi la corda da sola. 

Forse, anche se senti di non farcela, andare a cercare uno spazio in cui semplicemente vomitare che non ce la fai, autorizzata a farlo e riconosciuta in quel non farcela, potrebbe essere un buon investimento. Un posto in cui dire semplicemente "basta" e vomitare fuori il tossico...

A volte servono spazi per essere rotte. A volte serve che quegli spazi siano ben definiti e delegati a qualcuno che tiene il filo mentre ci si permette, una cazzo di buona volta, di lasciarlo correre via...e se taglia le mani, serve qualcuno che ci soffi almeno sopra...non toglie Onore. 
Anzi...serve Onore e Fierezza e Coraggio per lasciare che qualcuno soffi sui tagli...almeno un po'. 
Alla fine quei tagli restano sempre di chi li porta. 

Ti abbraccio @_mistral_...stretta


----------



## mistral (10 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Guarda i grassetti....leggi...
> 
> I primi, che sono figli del senno di poi ma che usi per non perdonarti e frustarti da sola
> 
> ...


grazie Ipazia.
Ok,cambio versione,non dico più che non avrei dovuto permettergli di usarmi fino a quel punto facendosi scudo con la parola amore e con le manifestazioni spicce dell'amore quali baci,abbracci,coccole e regali.
LUI non avrebbe dovuto permettersi di farmi questo e l'amore me lo avrebbe dovuto dimostrare anche con i fatti concreti e non solo con le manifestazioni di cui sopra.
La cosa che mi mette in allerta è il vedere che mia figlia maggiore ha la stessa mia piega di accudimento ,è anche dolce da vedere ma sto attenta a come il ragazzo si pone e devo dire che al momento la cura è reciproca e lui si pone di sua sponte limiti apprezzabilissimi di cui mio marito non è stato capace che anzi,se provavo ad imporglieli io scatenavano lo scazzo.
Il ragazzo di mia figlia ha al momento limiti naturali e si rende perfettamente conto di ciò che significa essere in coppia ,le rinunce non gli sembrano tali ma normali risvolti dell'essere in coppia.Mia figlia invece tende ad assomigliare al padre ,impone limiti ma non li tollera molto su di se.Sto lavorando per cercare di indirizzarla senza invadenza.


----------

